# Sticky  AVS Forum Blu-ray Disc Reviews - General Discussion Thread



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


This thread can be used for general discussion related to upcoming titles due for review, for member questions/comments or any other topics related to Blu-ray Disc reviews.



Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


The remainder of this week I hope to post Pinocchio, Australia, Cadillac Records and The French Connection II. It may depend on what else arrives in the meantime but that is the plan.



Cheers,


----------



## seggers

So I'll start. What ever happened to the Futurama review? Did the disc not arrive?


Seggers


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


It arrived late (post street). If interest is high I will try to get to it this weekend. When titles arrive post street it creates a backlog for titles that are coming up the following week. Fox is notorious for titles arriving either very close to or beyond street date. Case and point being Austrailia which streeted yesterday and arrived this morning. This isn't always the case but unfortunately it is more often than not.


I cover as many as possible and try to ensure that new releases are consistently reviewed.


FYI - These titles from Fox never arrived:


The Passion of the Christ

Raging Bull

Donnie Darko


Lionsgate:


W.


Regards,


----------



## seggers

OK, so what joys can we look forward to in March then?


Seggers


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seggers* /forum/post/15980171
> 
> 
> OK, so what joys can we look forward to in March then?
> 
> 
> Seggers



Greetings,


Seggers, I can't help but detect a hint of sarcasm in your post (s) is it intentional?


In response to your question here is what is coming up in the next week or so (meaning that I currently have them):


Australia

Transporter 3

Cadillac Records

Let the right one in

French Connection II

Futurama: into the wild green yonder

A mighty heart (expect review week of 3/17)

The kite runner (expect review week of 3/17)

Things we lost in the fire (expect review week of 3/17)


Here are a few others that are slated for this month:


Seven pounds

Slumdog millionare

Marley and me

James Bond Collection Vol. 3

Never say never again

Bolt

The Robe

Watchmen: Tales of the black freighter and under the hood

The Princess Bride

Quantum of solace


There will be more and I will post back as I receive them. Some titles are hit and miss but most should arrive.


Cheers,


----------



## seggers

No sarcasm in the post. It was British in the post. I was wondering what films you were enjoying for March release.


Plus I was hoping to get some others in here and start off the thread.


Seggers


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seggers* /forum/post/15989939
> 
> 
> No sarcasm in the post. It was British in the post. I was wondering what films you were enjoying for March release.
> 
> 
> Plus I was hoping to get some others in here and start off the thread.
> 
> 
> Seggers



Greetings,


Thought so but just wanted to be sure..











Thanks!


----------



## tzakiel

I would like to see a review of Akira


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tzakiel* /forum/post/15990271
> 
> 
> I would like to see a review of Akira



Greetings,


I didn't receive it for review. Sorry..


Regards,


----------



## DCSholtis

Ralph are you going to be reviewing Role Models?


----------



## JamE55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/15981841
> 
> 
> Here are a few others that are slated for this month:
> 
> *Seven pounds*
> *Slumdog millionare*
> *Marley and me*
> *James Bond Collection Vol. 3*
> *Never say never again*
> 
> Bolt
> 
> The Robe
> 
> Watchmen: Tales of the black freighter and under the hood
> 
> The Princess Bride
> *Quantum of solace*
> 
> 
> There will be more and I will post back as I receive them. Some titles are hit and miss but most should arrive.
> 
> 
> Cheers,



Whoa!







That's quite a list you've got there Ralph. Sounds like this is going to take a few popcorn bags.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


You're telling me! Fox just sent me The silence of the lambs as well...











Cheers,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


These arrived yesterday and today. I also have Kite Runner, Things we lost in the fire, and A mighty heart. You can expect these reviews in the coming week or so..


Regards,


----------



## graphicguy

Ralph.....quick question. Are you aware of any BDs that are full frame?


Reason for asking, I'm placing a pre order for Point Of No Return on BD at Deep Discount DVD. The specs say 1.33 full frame. Is this right? Or is it just a misprint.


I'm assuming these are all region 1 disks, also.


Thanks!


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *graphicguy* /forum/post/16033985
> 
> 
> Ralph.....quick question. Are you aware of any BDs that are full frame?
> 
> 
> Reason for asking, I'm placing a pre order for Point Of No Return on BD at Deep Discount DVD. The specs say 1.33 full frame. Is this right? Or is it just a misprint.
> 
> 
> I'm assuming these are all region 1 disks, also.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Greetings,


By full frame I assume that you mean pan and scan to 1.33:1 from a widescreen original aspect ratio and the answer is not that I am aware of. I would say that is a misprint.



Regards,


----------



## Lordoftherings

Hi Ralph,


I don't see it mentioned anywhere, but about a review of the excellent documentary

style of the blu-ray titled "BARAKA".

I am surprised, to say the least, to haven't read a review yet of this "FIRST" in the history of Blu-Ray, from yourself.


Regards,


________

Bob


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


I won't be covering Baraka..



Cheers,


----------



## Lordoftherings

Why?


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lordoftherings* /forum/post/16044538
> 
> 
> Why?



Greetings,


Because it wasn't sent to me for review coverage...sorry. If the opportunity presents itself I will.


Regards,


----------



## Lordoftherings

Thanks Ralph for your reply.


I hope that at least you own this title (Baraka) in your own personal collection.


Regards,


_____ Bob


----------



## rover2002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *graphicguy* /forum/post/16033985
> 
> 
> Ralph.....quick question. *Are you aware of any BDs that are full frame?*
> 
> 
> Reason for asking, I'm placing a pre order for Point Of No Return on BD at Deep Discount DVD. The specs say 1.33 full frame. Is this right? Or is it just a misprint.
> 
> 
> I'm assuming these are all region 1 disks, also.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The Adventures of Robin Hood

The Day the Earth Stood Still

Justice League: Season 1

Over Alaska In High Definition

Over America In High Definition

Over California In High Definition

Pinocchio

Washington the Beautiful In High Definition

Yukikaze


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Seven pounds

Ghosts of Mars

The One

Seven pounds

Quantum of Solace (arrived this morning)

Never say never again (arrived this morning)



Regards,


----------



## GB Steve

Hey Ralph,


Can you recall and list your TOP 10 movies reviews (in order) by "OVER ALL" score since you started this forum? I have yet to find a perfect score of 100... I believe Batman was a 97, has there been any higher?


I appreciate & value your opinion and need to build a quick Blu Ray library collection for demoing my new RS20 theater. Thanks for your help!


Steve


----------



## seggers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GB Steve* /forum/post/16090547
> 
> 
> Hey Ralph,
> 
> 
> Can you recall and list your TOP 10 movies reviews (in order) by "OVER ALL" score since you started this forum? I have yet to find a perfect score of 100... I believe Batman was a 97, has there been any higher?
> 
> 
> I appreciate & value your opinion and need to build a quick Blu Ray library collection for demoing my new RS20 theater. Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> Steve



This might be a good place to start....


Seggers

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1037108


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GB Steve* /forum/post/16090547
> 
> 
> Hey Ralph,
> 
> 
> Can you recall and list your TOP 10 movies reviews (in order) by "OVER ALL" score since you started this forum? I have yet to find a perfect score of 100... I believe Batman was a 97, has there been any higher?
> 
> 
> I appreciate & value your opinion and need to build a quick Blu Ray library collection for demoing my new RS20 theater. Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> Steve



Greetings,


OK. Here is a list of some of the top scores I have given. Remember these are just from a technical standpoint and may not be THE best film's. Here they are:


Kung Fu Panda - 100

Bolt - 100

Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian - 99

I, Robot - 96

No country for old men - 96

Dark Knight - 95

Saawariya - 95

Transporter 3 - 95

Ironman - 95

National Treasure 2 - 95

Jumper - 95

Transformers - 94

Rambo - 93

Forbidden Kingdom - 93

Cloverfield - 92


There are others but these should get you started. You can also check my recommended Blu-ray Discs Thread as well..










Here is a link to that thread:

AVS Blu-ray Reviewer Recommended Discs 


Cheers,


----------



## GB Steve

Thank Ralph!!


That is exactly what I was looking for....I wanted to see your TOP list in chronological order based on your technical rating scores. I have seen the page you referenced, however I believe the titles are not ranked in order by your category rating score.


Thanks for spending the time to provide us this info, I appreciate it. Just an idea: It maybe a nice way to update your favorite page layout, if it's not too time consuming.


Thanks again!


Steve


----------



## rover2002

Is that Rambo 1?

Thanks


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rover2002* /forum/post/16101252
> 
> 
> Is that Rambo 1?
> 
> Thanks



Greetings,


No. The original was called First Blood. This is the last film which was titled Rambo.



Regards,


----------



## boxterduke

Would love to see a review of the Batman Anthology on bluray and Gotham Knight.


----------



## bk63ross

I dont see War Zone Punisher on your list? Can anyone comment on this film good or bad


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


I have started to denote the audio/video ratings as well as indicating placement of reviewed disc's on my recommended Blu-ray list. This will enable those looking at the database to see what the techical rating was as well as whether the disc is on my list. I will do it with all future reviews and will begin updating those already there as time permits.


Hopefully this will help those who are looking trying to pick put the disc's with the better A/V ratings to see them at a glance.



Cheers,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


New arrivals:


Slumdog millionaire - arrived today

Marely and me - arrived today

Doubt - arrived today

Hellraiser

Yes man

Bedtime stories - arrived today

South pacific

No country for old me CE - arrived today


On deck:


Fly away home



Whew!



Regards,


----------



## JamE55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/16138797
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> New arrivals:
> 
> *Slumdog millionaire* - arrived today
> *Marely and me* - arrived today
> *Doubt* - arrived today
> 
> Hellraiser
> *Yes man*
> *Bedtime stories* - arrived today
> 
> South pacific
> *No country for old me CE* - arrived today
> 
> 
> On deck:
> 
> 
> Fly away home
> 
> 
> 
> Whew!
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



It's going to be a long weekend.







Looking forward to those reviews.


----------



## Damo_OZ

Hi Ralph


First post .. bit nervous










Was just wondering if you intend to review the latest Bond releases that accompanied the Quantum of Solace release? As a huge Bond fan i have enjoyed the blu ray reviews so far and hoped there would be more


Cheers

Damien


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DamZ* /forum/post/16140388
> 
> 
> Hi Ralph
> 
> 
> First post .. bit nervous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was just wondering if you intend to review the latest Bond releases that accompanied the Quantum of Solace release? As a huge Bond fan i have enjoyed the blu ray reviews so far and hoped there would be more
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Damien



Greetings,


Damien, Welcome to AVS










Fox hasn't sent the Volume Three Bond discs as of yet...


Regards,


----------



## rover2002

Hellraiser?

Thats going to be an interesting review, i wonder if its been DNRed to death or if they left the dial alone


----------



## zefres

Is there any chance you would review the following?


An American in Paris

Above the Law

Gulliver's Travels


----------



## rover2002

Is the "Hellraiser" review coming up soon Ralph?

Thanks


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rover2002* /forum/post/16253932
> 
> 
> Is the "Hellraiser" review coming up soon Ralph?
> 
> Thanks



Greetings,


It's on deck after Sin City. Expect to have it up in the next day or two.



Regards,


----------



## Chad Varnadore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rover2002* /forum/post/16147439
> 
> 
> Hellraiser?
> 
> Thats going to be an interesting review, i wonder if its been DNRed to death or if they left the dial alone



I'd be more concerned in the quality of the master, being from a film print, and that the movie may have been mastered awhile ago using monitors of insufficient resolve for a 1080x1920 format.


----------



## Dave Vaughn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad Varnadore* /forum/post/16255344
> 
> 
> I'd be more concerned in the quality of the master, being from a film print, and that the movie may have been mastered awhile ago using monitors of insufficient resolve for a 1080x1920 format.



Chad










Welcome Back!


----------



## boxterduke

Hello all and Ralph, great job on your review. I now only buy movies based on your reviews, thanks a bunch for the good work.


That being said, I would love it if you would be able to review, The Ultimate Matrix Collection and the Pirates of the Caribbean Trilogy.

Thank you


----------



## General Kenobi

Ralph - Any chance for a review on Grease and/or Big?


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *General Kenobi* /forum/post/16353004
> 
> 
> Ralph - Any chance for a review on Grease and/or Big?



Greetings,


Grease arrived today. I do plan on covering it...










If/when Big shows up I will post back.


Regards,


----------



## General Kenobi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/16353075
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Grease arrived today. I do plan on covering it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If/when Big shows up I will post back.
> 
> 
> Regards,



Good news, looking forward to your review!


----------



## JamE55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/16353075
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Grease arrived today. I do plan on covering it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If/when Big shows up I will post back.
> 
> 
> Regards,



Grease?!?!?







AWSOME!! Can't wait. Queing it up right now on big river.


----------



## goonstopher

Ralph,


Will you be reviewing Taken?


I never saw it but am definitely buying it and want to see how the port to blu ray went


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/16387479
> 
> 
> Ralph,
> 
> 
> Will you be reviewing Taken?
> 
> 
> I never saw it but am definitely buying it and want to see how the port to blu ray went



Greetings,


I expect to get it from Fox and like you haven't seen it so I am looking forward to reviewing it.











Cheers,


----------



## jwv651

Ralph, I just wanted to say Thank You for doing a excellent job, keeping everyone informed...I also love reading your reviews. Keep it up...I always look forward when you post something.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwv651* /forum/post/16392560
> 
> 
> Ralph, I just wanted to say Thank You for doing a excellent job, keeping everyone informed...I also love reading your reviews. Keep it up...I always look forward when you post something.



Greetings,


jwv651, thank you very much. Your feedback/comments are greatly appreciated.











Regards,


----------



## JamE55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/16388264
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> I expect to get it from Fox and like you haven't seen it so I am looking forward to reviewing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,



Saw it twice in the theatre and am sure you'll like it. More interested in the quality of the movie pic and sound.


----------



## robertc88

Ralph,


I'm sure looking forward to your review of the Star Trek original movies hopefully soon. Lots of discussions mounting on various forums regarding the quality.


----------



## GB Steve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/16097723
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> OK. Here is a list of some of the top scores I have given. Remember these are just from a technical standpoint and may not be THE best film's. Here they are:
> 
> 
> Kung Fu Panda - 100
> 
> Bolt - 100
> 
> Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian - 99
> 
> I, Robot - 96
> 
> No country for old men - 96
> 
> Dark Knight - 95
> 
> Saawariya - 95
> 
> Transporter 3 - 95
> 
> Ironman - 95
> 
> National Treasure 2 - 95
> 
> Jumper - 95
> 
> Transformers - 94
> 
> Rambo - 93
> 
> Forbidden Kingdom - 93
> 
> Cloverfield - 92
> 
> 
> There are others but these should get you started. You can also check my recommended Blu-ray Discs Thread as well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to that thread:
> 
> AVS Blu-ray Reviewer Recommended Discs
> 
> 
> Cheers,



Hi Ralph,


Any chance you can update this TOP RATING list?


Thanks,


Steve


----------



## Ralph Potts

Reviews will be forthcoming for:


Taken

My bloody valentine 3D

Paul Blart Mall Cop

Eden log

Sky crawlers

Revolutionary road

Enemy at the gates

3 days of the condor




Regards,


----------



## goonstopher

Can't wait for taken.... bought it already but waiting to hear your opinion


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


John Adams & Generation kill (both HBO miniseries) showed up this morning for those interested. Reviews will be coming in the next couple of weeks.


Upcoming reviews are:


Glory

Indecent proposal

The International

Fatal attraction

Final fantasy VII Advent children complete

Fired up



Regards,


----------



## trueblu30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/16563653
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> John Adams & Generation kill (both HBO miniseries) showed up this morning for those interested. Reviews will be coming in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> Upcoming reviews are:
> 
> 
> Glory
> 
> Indecent proposal
> 
> The International
> 
> Fatal attraction
> 
> Final fantasy VII Advent children complete
> 
> Fired up
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



ahh! im so looking forward to the ff advent children review! thanks!


----------



## seggers

Ralph,


Do you have The Graduate on your list of BDs to review?


Seggers


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seggers* /forum/post/16569337
> 
> 
> Ralph,
> 
> 
> Do you have The Graduate on your list of BDs to review?
> 
> 
> Seggers



Greetings,


Seggers, I have not received it yet. If it shows I will post back...



Regards,


----------



## Kimwyn

Mr.Potts, any news on the release of The Lord of the Rings on BD????


----------



## JeffTX

I don't know if this is really appropriate to post; "titles that we WISH would appear on Blu-ray".


I want Stephen King's "Storm of the Century". So far all I can find for sale is DVD.


I imagine a lot of people think this movie overly long and interminable. I liked it, it has some intriguing aspects (The Roanoke Colony, etc).


There is something a little confusing about it - just who or what is Andre Linoge ("Give me what I want and I'll go away!" "Born in sin, come on in!")? Throughout most of the movie, you have the distinct impression that he is a demonic figure. But the last scenes in the movie imply something else.


There is the potential for some interesting extras;


1. The so-called 1993 "Storm of the Century" that hit the east coast of North America (I was active duty military at the time, stationed at Fort Devens Massachusetts as an instructor).


2. The mysterious Roanoke Colony disappearance.


3. An explanation, perhaps a mini-feature, "Andre Linoge - Demon or Sorceror?"


====


I am keeping an eye out for Roadside Picnic:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roadside_Picnic 

... an intruiging SciFi story by two russian authors. Apparantly there are plans on bringing it to the big screen, it is said that John Travolta will star in it. When I first spotted this news, though, it was supposed to be in development for a 2008 release.


At that wikipedia link, look at the bottom - they have made a legal .PDF download of the novelette (english) available.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


This August 25th Blu-ray title release showed up yesterday. I watched it last night. For fans waiting for this one I think you are going to be pleasantly surprised...











Regards,


----------



## wtwieder

I received an announcement that the long awaited Blu Ray version of "THE WIZARD OF OZ", 70th anniversary collectors edition, is scheduled for release on September 29,2009, a month before Holloween. This has to be one of the most viewed and loved movies of all time. It is near the top on my list of all time favorites. It is the reason, I have bought a Blu Ray, in anticipation of recreating the visual experience of the original theatrical release of this movie. I am hopeful that I won't be disappointed, since this movie is seldom being shown in theaters any more. I can't wait to see every mole and hair on that green witch's face, as I recall seeing only in the original. Am I the only one who is as excited to relive in my home that scarry childhood theater experience?


----------



## AlanSaysYo

Ralph- Thanks for the reviews, I always enjoy reading them. Any chance you will ever get the original Star Trek motion picutre collection? I have never seen any of these movies, but the fact that all six are together and on Blu Ray got me interested.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlanSaysYo* /forum/post/16751869
> 
> 
> Ralph- Thanks for the reviews, I always enjoy reading them. Any chance you will ever get the original Star Trek motion picutre collection? I have never seen any of these movies, but the fact that all six are together and on Blu Ray got me interested.



Greetings,


Thanks Alan. I didn't request them from Paramount Originally as my review schedule when they streeted was dense. Perhaps if I obtain them in the future I will write them up..










Regards,


----------



## boraxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxterduke* /forum/post/16114246
> 
> 
> Would love to see a review of the Batman Anthology on bluray and Gotham Knight.



Me too!


----------



## juda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlanSaysYo* /forum/post/16751869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph-[/URL] Thanks for the reviews, I always enjoy reading them. Any chance you will ever get the original Star Trek motion picutre collection? I have never seen any of these movies, but the fact that all six are together and on Blu Ray got me interested. [URL='http:/9/P/i.jpg%5B/IMG']http://***************/9/P/i.jpg[/IMG[/URL] ]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Great request i'd love to see what ralph makes of the ST collection.


----------



## Scallica

I would like to see a review of _Cars_. Thanks!


----------



## JamE55

Ralph,


Any slated review date for "*Push*" or "*Knowing*"?


----------



## robertc88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jame55* /forum/post/16783775
> 
> 
> ralph,
> 
> 
> any slated review date for "*push*" or "*knowing*"?



+1


----------



## johndn

Hey Ralph.


Is there any way to arrange all your reviews here alphabetically...or to make it so? Thanks, John


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johndn* /forum/post/16823092
> 
> 
> Hey Ralph.
> 
> 
> Is there any way to arrange all your reviews here alphabetically...or to make it so? Thanks, John



Greetings,


It has already been done. I set up an alphabetical database in May '08 and it gets updated every few weeks. It is stickied at the top of the review thread page. Here is the link:

Blu-ray Disc Review database 


Regards,


----------



## johndn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/16824568
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> It has already been done. I set up an alphabetical database in May '08 and it gets updated every few weeks. It is stickied at the top of the review thread page. Here is the link:
> 
> Blu-ray Disc Review database
> 
> 
> Regards,



Hmm. I had never noticed that. Thank you for the prompt response and your in depth reviews!


----------



## olinda cat

Just wanted to say THANK YOU for your incredible effort! Money is tight for a lot of people,and your detailed reviews make selecting the right purchase much easier! God bless you! JB


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olinda cat* /forum/post/16930424
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say THANK YOU for your incredible effort! Money is tight for a lot of people,and your detailed reviews make selecting the right purchase much easier! God bless you! JB



Greetings,


I appreciate your taking the time to drop me this note. Thank you very much.











Regards,


----------



## moggi1964us

OKay, so the Oppo 83 and the Kuro 500M arrive shortly and, after break in and calibration I want to blow the wife and kid away with a BluRay DVD.


Which one (doesn't matter if we have seen it already in regular DVD) is going to make them DIE and say "Oh my, you have spent wisely oh great one"?


Kid is 7 and a boy. Wife is 43 and a girl


----------



## Dave Vaughn

Any Pixar title will do










Another good choice would be "Caroline" from Universal.


----------



## JamE55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Vaughn* /forum/post/16980931
> 
> 
> Any Pixar title will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another good choice would be "Caroline" from Universal.


*Caro*line? Or did you mean *Cora*line?


----------



## Dave Vaughn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamE55* /forum/post/16982677
> 
> *Caro*line? Or did you mean *Cora*line?



You are correct sir...my bad! I kept pronouncing it that way too...must be a mental block.


Another one I have/had is "The Dark Knight." I kept typing "The Black Knight," which is a stupid Martin Lawrence movie


----------



## moggi1964us

I will do a poll with a choice of six movies and see which one they want to watch.


Coraline; Cars; Ratatouille; Wall-E, Bugs Life and Ant Bully (my wife's suggestion).


I will let you know what happen in a couple of weeks










Thanks for the input.


----------



## Kroenen

I'd add _Dragon Hunters_ to that poll as well.

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/movies...78&show=review


----------



## JamE55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave vaughn* /forum/post/16983191
> 
> 
> i kept typing "the black knight," which is a stupid martin lawrence movie :d



lol :d


----------



## moggi1964us




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kroenen* /forum/post/16983466
> 
> 
> I'd add _Dragon Hunters_ to that poll as well.
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/movies...78&show=review



Thank you for that recommendation. I grew up on foreigh language films (well, since about 1985) so this is definitely on my playlist.


----------



## JamE55

Maybe i missed it but was there any review for Lust, Caution?


Was watching it last night when in the middle of the movie it froze and gave me an error. Tried re-loading it and now my PS3 won't even read any of my movies?


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamE55* /forum/post/17013220
> 
> 
> Maybe i missed it but was there any review for Lust, Caution?
> 
> 
> Was watching it last night when in the middle of the movie it froze and gave me an error. Tried re-loading it and now my PS3 won't even read any of my movies?



Greetings,


I didn't cover that title James, sorry..



Regards,


----------



## Kroenen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moggi1964us* /forum/post/17005341
> 
> 
> Thank you for that recommendation. I grew up on foreigh language films (well, since about 1985) so this is definitely on my playlist.



You're most welcome. I hope that you and your family enjoy it.


----------



## xraffle

I just got "The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe" and I must say, the reviews are extremely overrated. The film is DNRed to death. Every freckle on the kids' faces and the hairs on the animals are all smeared. There is absolutely no film grain in the picture, which explains why the picture is quite soft. The picture does pop and has beautiful colors, so I guess that's what all the hype was about. But as far as detail is concerned, it was all DNRed away.


And don't tell me my setup is messed up. When I watch movies like _Mission Impossible 3_ or _I, Robot_, the picture if freaking beautiful. The picture on those movies is razor sharp from beginning to end. No DNR was done, so those are gorgeous transfers. When you watch those two movies and then you watch the Narnia BD, that disc looks disappointing.


----------



## SbWillie

*Itching for a Gladiator, BH, or Earth review..very good week for releases even for NON BR dvds!*


> Quote:
> Every freckle on the kids' faces and the hairs on the animals are all smeared. There is absolutely no film grain in the picture, which explains why the picture is quite soft. The picture does pop and has beautiful colors, so I guess that's what all the hype was about. But as far as detail is concerned, it was all DNRed away



agree 100%...pic was nowhere near sharp enough even on the beach scene( beside the dull faces). It did show off the best stream overshot I've ever scene in a fiml though....definately thought the CG was very well done however!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Gladiator and Braveheart arrived today from Paramount. I will watch them and get them posted as soon as possible.


Sorry for the delay!



Regards,


----------



## Htdude14




> Quote:
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Gladiator and Braveheart arrived today from Paramount. I will watch them and get them posted as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay!



Enjoy! Looking forward to your thoughts.


----------



## Stormshadow4life




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/17116703
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Gladiator and Braveheart arrived today from Paramount. I will watch them and get them posted as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay!
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Awesome I am really looking forward to your review!

early word was that Braveheart was amazing (for an older pic) and that Gladiator could have been better (although the Extended version is MUCH better than the theatrical). So I hope you take the time to compare both versions of Gladiator


----------



## stangdaman

Is there a list on here somewhere that says which Blu Ray titles include the DTS or Dolby Digital tracks? I seem to be getting a lot of discs lately that only have the HD audio track or stereo and since my receiver doesn't have audio over HDMI it would appear that in those cases I would be getting a better surround track with a regular DVD.


----------



## Bladerunner1959

I picked up both on Tuesday morning and just test drove real quick to make sure they load, play etc etc...


My 1st take/impression is that Braveheart has the better jump up in picture quality (especially surprised due to it being older) ... I have not really gone to the reference scenes in Gladiator yet. Gladiator did look awsome as well.


9/1 was the biggest BLU day ever for me since Gladiator is my favorite movie and Braveheart is a top 5 for me in itself.


All I need is "Lawrence of Arabia", "Saving Private Ryan", the "Lord of the Rings" trilogy, the Indiana Jones trilogy and all "Star Wars" and I will be almost complete at upgarding the old std dvd library.


Awsome format.....still amazed.


----------



## q3131a

Ralph, I would like to say thank you for your reviews. What distinguishes one web site from another is how much of themselves members put into the site. It is clear to me that you go far beyond what most members put into most sites. Your reviews help make AVS forums one of the best sites on the net.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *q3131a* /forum/post/17172175
> 
> 
> Ralph, I would like to say thank you for your reviews. What distinguishes one web site from another is how much of themselves members put into the site. It is clear to me that you go far beyond what most members put into most sites. Your reviews help make AVS forums one of the best sites on the net.



Greetings,


Thank you very much q3131a. I can't think of a nicer compliment..











Regards,


----------



## Mr D

I have a Panasonic player and Crank 2 would not play, it would take forever to start anything and displayed a small graphic of something electrical looking with a download progress and eventually when an image did appear it was a super small display. I am guessing its an incompatibility software issue but never the less I am taking Crank 2 back and getting a refund, I'll wait until it comes out on cable.


I do not have any access to a high speed internet setup to upgrade software on my player.


----------



## Mr D

Something is wrong with Crank 2 and my Panasonic BD 601 even with another disc that I exchanged, this movie won't work on this player and I cannot upgrade it, I'm tossing this movie into the trash, any other BD movie will play.


----------



## Dalumberjack

X-Men Wolverine just came out today.


Hope you get a chance to review it Ralph. I appreciate all your hard work and putting your unbiased thoughts down on paper for us to read. It really does help when it comes to making a purchasing decision on some DVD you just don't know if you want them or not. Your doing great work.


Anyone else pick up this movie yet?


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr D* /forum/post/17175708
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic player and Crank 2 would not play, it would take forever to start anything and displayed a small graphic of something electrical looking with a download progress and eventually when an image did appear it was a super small display. I am guessing its an incompatibility software issue but never the less I am taking Crank 2 back and getting a refund, I'll wait until it comes out on cable.
> 
> 
> I do not have any access to a high speed internet setup to upgrade software on my player.



Why not just call Panasonic and have them ship you the CD with the (July 2009) firmware update?

http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-e...MP-BD601K.D#ts


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dalumberjack* /forum/post/17183427
> 
> 
> X-Men Wolverine just came out today.
> 
> 
> Hope you get a chance to review it Ralph. I appreciate all your hard work and putting your unbiased thoughts down on paper for us to read. It really does help when it comes to making a purchasing decision on some DVD you just don't know if you want them or not. Your doing great work.
> 
> 
> Anyone else pick up this movie yet?



Greetings,


This hasn't shown up from Fox as of yet. I will get push to get it done as soon as possible.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


X-Men Origins: Wolverine arrived. I will have the review up by weeks end. I also have Star Trek TOS Season 2 and hope to have that done in the coming days.



Regards,


----------



## Javatime

Ralph,

How about starting a separate thread on Concerts or Music Videos? Looks like you have Video and Audio covered, but both are very broad and general.

I just got my HT setup and understand The Band's "The Last Waltz" is excellent and just ordered it.

Thanks


----------



## seggers

Mr Ralph sir,


Did the Charlie Brown Christmas special find its way to you? I'd like to know what you think, if it did.


Seggers


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seggers* /forum/post/17312029
> 
> 
> Mr Ralph sir,
> 
> 
> Did the Charlie Brown Christmas special find its way to you? I'd like to know what you think, if it did.
> 
> 
> Seggers



Greetings,


Yes it did. It arrived a few days ago. Look for my review in the next day or two.











Regards,


----------



## Dalumberjack

Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen in two weeks.

I hope they get it to you early so we can hear your impressions of it ralph!


I enjoy reading all your reviews. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dalumberjack* /forum/post/17326830
> 
> 
> Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen in two weeks.
> 
> I hope they get it to you early so we can hear your impressions of it ralph!
> 
> 
> I enjoy reading all your reviews. Keep up the great work!



Greetings,


Thanks! I will post back once it has arrived..











Regards,


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/17327242
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Thanks! I will post back once it has arrived..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Looking forward in reading your review Ralph.


----------



## David_W

It would be nice if you could ask the webmaster (or whomever) if it could be arranged for your most recent reviews to be listed at the top of the page. Unless I'm missing something, there's the archive listing that's alphabetical, and the general review page that has the sticky section at the top, and beneath it a section that seems very random. Looking at the various titles, it's hard to believe that they represent even the most recently viewed.


Alphabetical is a very good way to display an archive, but for recent reviews, the review itself is sometimes my first exposure, leading me to seek out a particular title. In that regard, alphabetical is of little use.


Something on the order of another section at the top, about the same size as the sticky section, listing only the most recent reviews, which at some point would drop down into the general review section.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


I was just informed that due to limited availability I will not be receiving this disc for review. Sorry..











Regards,


----------



## JamE55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/17355298
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> I was just informed that due to limited availability I will not be receiving this disc for review. Sorry..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Limited availability? If this movie wasn't one of the summers biggest blockbusters then i can understand it being limited but hard to imagine this is limited.


In any case this is definitely a collect for me. Just hope i don't get disappointed in the A/V dept.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamE55* /forum/post/17355422
> 
> 
> Limited availability? If this movie wasn't one of the summers biggest blockbusters then i can understand it being limited but hard to imagine this is limited.
> 
> 
> In any case this is definitely a collect for me. Just hope i don't get disappointed in the A/V dept.



Greetings,


James, the limitation is for review product availability. I am sure that consumer product availbility will be fine.



Regards,


----------



## JamE55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/17355607
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> James, the limitation is for review product availability. I am sure that consumer product availbility will be fine.
> 
> 
> Regards,



Hey Ralph,


Is there a difference between review product and the consumer ones? I would assume they're the same but maybe not since it's for review only?


Cheers


----------



## Dave Vaughn

I'm not Ralph, but I'll explain the rationale. The major Hollywood studios are in very dire straights right now. They're heavily tied to Wall Street financing their films and that money source has tightened-up and is virtually non-existent. So the "Cash Flow Machine" that has had an open spigot is now closed.


For those who don't understand, cash flow is the lifeblood of business. When it's limited (as it is right now for virtually all businesses), it inhibits growth opportunities. The studios have limited short-term funds to finance "new" projects, so in order to get their financial house in order, all budgets have been cut, particularly the PR budgets--hence, limited copies for review. In the past, the studios have sent out hundreds and hundreds of copies of movies to all forms of media--print, TV, radio, and online. Now they are having to select the "best" outlet for their films.


This is where common sense takes over. Do you think another poor review of "Transformers 2" will stop people from buying the disc? Probably not...it's a review proof movie as you could see by the box office success (19% favorable rating on Rotten Tomatoes) Regardless if it has great A/V or not, people are going to buy it. All a bad A/V review would do is stop some enthusiasts from purchasing the film, but J6P (Joe Six Pack) will buy it anyway...just look at the sales of "Wolverine," which wasn't a very good movie either.


Sorry for the long explanation...but I won't be reviewing it either. Here's a great article from the LA Times explaining the "horror" situation in Hollywood: http://www.latimes.com/entertainment...0,702751.story


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Vaughn* /forum/post/17356041
> 
> 
> I'm not Ralph, but I'll explain the rationale. The major Hollywood studios are in very dire straights right now. They're heavily tied to Wall Street financing their films and that money source has tightened-up and is virtually non-existent. So the "Cash Flow Machine" that has had an open spigot is now closed.
> 
> 
> For those who don't understand, cash flow is the lifeblood of business. When it's limited (as it is right now for virtually all businesses), it inhibits growth opportunities. The studios have limited short-term funds to finance "new" projects, so in order to get their financial house in order, all budgets have been cut, particularly the PR budgets--hence, limited copies for review. In the past, the studios have sent out hundreds and hundreds of copies of movies to all forms of media--print, TV, radio, and online. Now they are having to select the "best" outlet for their films.
> 
> 
> This is where common sense takes over. Do you think another poor review of "Transformers 2" will stop people from buying the disc? Probably not...it's a review proof movie as you could see by the box office success (19% favorable rating on Rotten Tomatoes) Regardless if it has great A/V or not, people are going to buy it. All a bad A/V review would do is stop some enthusiasts from purchasing the film, but J6P (Joe Six Pack) will buy it anyway...just look at the sales of "Wolverine," which wasn't a very good movie either.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long explanation...but I won't be reviewing it either. Here's a great article from the LA Times explaining the "horror" situation in Hollywood: http://www.latimes.com/entertainment...0,702751.story




Greetings,


Thanks Dave, I couldn't have summed it up better. James to answer your last question, the answer is that review and consumer copies are generally identical.


Regards,


----------



## JamE55

Dave and Ralph,


Thanks for the insight and good information guys.


----------



## another schmo

Ralph,


Thanks for all of the great work!


One thing I would like to see in the reviews is your opinion (when you have one) of whether the Blu-Ray release is a significant enough upgrade from a DVD release to justify the purchase when somebody already owns the DVD.


For example I know the Pixar films all receive excellent ratings with regards to their picture quality but the DVD releases were all solid too. Given a finite amount of money, is it worth it to upgrade? (right now I'm not asking specifically but more suggesting this type of info as valuable in future reviews).


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *another schmo* /forum/post/17395144
> 
> 
> Ralph,
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of the great work!
> 
> 
> One thing I would like to see in the reviews is your opinion (when you have one) of whether the Blu-Ray release is a significant enough upgrade from a DVD release to justify the purchase when somebody already owns the DVD.
> 
> 
> For example I know the Pixar films all receive excellent ratings with regards to their picture quality but the DVD releases were all solid too. Given a finite amount of money, is it worth it to upgrade? (right now I'm not asking specifically but more suggesting this type of info as valuable in future reviews).



Greetings,


Thanks for your comments.










I already include that information in most cases where I own or have seen the DVD release of a Blu-ray Disc that I am reviewing.


Regards,


----------



## another schmo

I guess I haven't been reading the right reviews or I'm having speed-reading issues again.


Sorry.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *another schmo* /forum/post/17401738
> 
> 
> I guess I haven't been reading the right reviews or I'm having speed-reading issues again.
> 
> 
> Sorry.



Greetings,


Not at all. Remember I can only offer comparisons on those discs that I am reviewing that I have previously seen/own on DVD. Of the hundreds of reviews I have written this ony represents a small percentage.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


These have arrived. Look for reviews in the coming week..



Regards,


----------



## goonstopher

I remember reading that GI Joe was remastered for near field home audio and should be amazing. I can't wait to see if it is reviewed?


Do you know if you will be doing GI Joe?


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goonstopher* /forum/post/17467801
> 
> 
> I remember reading that GI Joe was remastered for near field home audio and should be amazing. I can't wait to see if it is reviewed?
> 
> 
> Do you know if you will be doing GI Joe?



Greetings,


Got several discss from Paramount this morning. They accidentally sent me a GI Joe animated DVD rather than the BD. I will see if they can make the correction and get me the BD.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/17468737
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Got several discss from Paramount this morning. They accidentally sent me a GI Joe animated DVD rather than the BD. I will see if they can make the correction and get me the BD.
> 
> 
> Regards,



Greetings,


I heard back from Paramount. We will not be covering GI Joe..Sorry.











Regards,


----------



## another schmo

Do you know if you'll be getting the Harry Potter #'s 1 & 2 "Ultimate Editions" to review?


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *another schmo* /forum/post/17679079
> 
> 
> Do you know if you'll be getting the Harry Potter #'s 1 & 2 "Ultimate Editions" to review?



Greetings,


I will only be covering HP and the Half Blood Prince (which arrived this morning from Warner). Sorry..



Regards


----------



## JamE55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/17680224
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> I will only be covering HP and the Half Blood Prince (which arrived this morning from Warner). Sorry..
> 
> 
> 
> Regards



Sweet!!







Having already seen it in the theatre i'm more interested in the A/V quality. Hope this movie gets a high score.


----------



## SbWillie

any chance of a Green Mile review??? Read elsewhere that it was a stellar transfer.


----------



## Dr.2K

Is there a review for "Public Enemy" in BD?


----------



## moodyman

District 9 ????


----------



## Favelle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moodyman* /forum/post/17765575
> 
> 
> District 9 ????



Yeah...this. Mostly intersted in the audio portion.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moodyman* /forum/post/17765575
> 
> 
> District 9 ????



Greetings,


For some reason Sony dropped the ball and didn't send me a copy of District 9.










I have inquired about it and we'll see if it shows this week.



Regards,


----------



## tvine2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/17451120
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> These have arrived. Look for reviews in the coming week..
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



i know you get review bds for reviews,but i was thinking how about reviewing bds from the uk.titles we can't get yet in the usa. like dances with wolves which is out in the uk. thanks


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/17767234
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> For some reason Sony dropped the ball and didn't send me a copy of District 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have inquired about it and we'll see if it shows this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Hopefully you do get it Ralph.


----------



## moodyman

rent it!!


----------



## Mr D

District 9 was a strange strange movie, the visuals were awesome of the "prawns" and the weapons effects gruesome in detail. Loading the BD disc was a struggle and when the screen shifted to the upper left corner and reduced in sized I was about ready to return it for a refund but it eventually loaded.


Its a renter fer sure, the only reason to buy it would be the promise of a sequel which is possibly what they were trying to achieve in the end.


----------



## Joel Clemons




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr D* /forum/post/17785020
> 
> 
> District 9 was a strange strange movie, the visuals were awesome of the "prawns" and the weapons effects gruesome in detail. Loading the BD disc was a struggle and when the screen shifted to the upper left corner and reduced in sized I was about ready to return it for a refund but it eventually loaded..



Had the same issue with sluggish loading. Worst one since DRAG ME TO HELL


----------



## ser182

This must be reviewed. If I had to some it up in a few one word it would be un expected. The visuals and details are amazing. I have a panny bd60 and there waS a delay but no more than two minutes. The only disk. i have problems with are disk with the BD live. All others load with no problem. The transfer was very good. I am just wondering why some disk have horrible detail¿ thanks


----------



## Hyrax

District 9 loaded fine on my PS3. A very strange movie that I'm not sure I liked or not. I'd say more about the plot and characters, but don't want to spoil it for anyone.


----------



## Hyrax

I see that Amazon is selling a Blu-Ray of 1996's Emma (the one with Gwyneth Paltrow). I've the original DVD and the quality is pretty poor. I'm wondering if anyone has seen the Blu-Ray and can comment on the PQ.


----------



## RMK!

Just watched this BR and interested in your take. Is this in your review que?


BTW, I liked D9 a lot. Very cool premise, well executed.


----------



## Franin

Happy new year Ralph!!


----------



## Kroenen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17822827
> 
> 
> Happy new year Ralph!!



I second that!


Happy New Year(!) Ralph, Lee, the entire AVS Team and to you as well Franin. Along with everyone else that's reading this. *Whew* I think I covered everyone there.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kroenen* /forum/post/17824367
> 
> 
> I second that!
> 
> 
> Happy New Year(!) Ralph, Lee, the entire AVS Team and to you as well Franin. Along with everyone else that's reading this. *Whew* I think I covered everyone there.



same to you my friend, happy new year


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Thanks Chris and Frank and Happy New Year to you and all at AVS!











Cheers,


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!* /forum/post/17822643
> 
> 
> Just watched this BR and interested in your take. Is this in your review que?
> 
> 
> BTW, I liked D9 a lot. Very cool premise, well executed.



Greetings,


I have not received it from Paramount as of yesterday. I did inquire so we will see..



Regards,


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/17807952
> 
> 
> District 9 loaded fine on my PS3. A very strange movie that I'm not sure I liked or not. I'd say more about the plot and characters, but don't want to spoil it for anyone.



Loaded fine on my Sony 550 also suprisingly fast


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!* /forum/post/17822643
> 
> 
> Just watched this BR and interested in your take. Is this in your review que?
> 
> 
> BTW, I liked D9 a lot. Very cool premise, well executed.



X2 I thought it was a excellent movie with great audio and video . The LFE was Strong and made its presence known







It was a different type of movie that some might not like and I myself was unsure the first few minutes in but it pulled me in more as the movie went on until I didnt want to look away in fear I would miss something and there should be a Sequel im sure







Really glad I picked up this Blu-ray . I cant wait for Ralph to check this one out and hear is personal and professional op on this one .


----------



## lobudgt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/17451120
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> These have arrived. Look for reviews in the coming week..
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Up was pretty good. What happened to the review?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/17451120
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> These have arrived. Look for reviews in the coming week..
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lobudgt* /forum/post/17844322
> 
> 
> Up was pretty good. What happened to the review?



Greetings,


The review posted on November 3. Here is the link to the review and subsequent discussion thread:

Up - AVSForum Official Blu-ray review 


I also created a review database which contains links to all of the the reviews. You can view that here:

AVSForum Blu-ray Disc review database 



Regards,


----------



## The Chosen One

Not sure if it a custom to ask for reviews here and if it works but I would love to see a review of this movie; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Repo!_The_Genetic_Opera 


I haven't even seen it myself yet (just ordered at thehut.com for ~€9,-) but the movie is quite... unique.


Badside is it features Paris Hilton (not sure how big of a role), upside is it features Anthony Stewart Head.


Trailer; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzgpU25C6fg


----------



## Bigsky HiFi

Has there been any problems with the BR copy of G Force? I rented this movie from netflix and when I loaded it in my playstation 3 it didn't play. The PL3 didn't even recognize that the movie was even loaded. I have had no problems with anyother movies.


----------



## JamE55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigsky HiFi* /forum/post/17861986
> 
> 
> Has there been any problems with the BR copy of G Force? I rented this movie from netflix and when I loaded it in my playstation 3 it didn't play. The PL3 didn't even recognize that the movie was even loaded. I have had no problems with anyother movies.



As odd as it may seem you might have to update your PS3 firmware. See if that works.


----------



## blackcell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigsky HiFi* /forum/post/17861986
> 
> 
> Has there been any problems with the BR copy of G Force? I rented this movie from netflix and when I loaded it in my playstation 3 it didn't play. The PL3 didn't even recognize that the movie was even loaded. I have had no problems with anyother movies.



I had the same issue with my panasonic BD60 but after a FW update it played.


----------



## Lee Weber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Chosen One* /forum/post/17844589
> 
> 
> Not sure if it a custom to ask for reviews here and if it works but I would love to see a review of this movie; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Repo!_The_Genetic_Opera
> 
> 
> I haven't even seen it myself yet (just ordered at thehut.com for ~€9,-) but the movie is quite... unique.
> 
> 
> Badside is it features Paris Hilton (not sure how big of a role), upside is it features Anthony Stewart Head.
> 
> 
> Trailer; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzgpU25C6fg



I have seen it. It tried a bit too hard to be the new Rocky Horror. It was interesting to say the least....A one time watcher for me..However, I could see some people really getting into it.


Enjoy!


----------



## Lee Weber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kroenen* /forum/post/17824367
> 
> 
> I second that!
> 
> 
> Happy New Year(!) Ralph, Lee, the entire AVS Team and to you as well Franin. Along with everyone else that's reading this. *Whew* I think I covered everyone there.



Thanks! And to you as well!


----------



## chucklee

Ralph,


Any luck landing a copy of "District 9" to view yet?


This was my Number 2 Favorite film of the year (Star Trek was No. 1), and you might be the only reviewer I read on a regular basis who _hasn't_ seen it.


(I think you're a$$ is going to be kicked by it, just as mine was...)


----------



## blacksapphire08

I've been waiting for a review of the Hurt Locker to pop up, but i'm surprised it has not. Did they not send a copy to be reviewed? Just curious.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blacksapphire08* /forum/post/17926202
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for a review of the Hurt Locker to pop up, but i'm surprised it has not. Did they not send a copy to be reviewed? Just curious.



Greetings,


I would have to check to see which studio it heralds from. I don't believe it is a title I am covering.



Sorry.


Regards,


----------



## blacksapphire08




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/17926805
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> I would have to check to see which studio it heralds from. I don't believe it is a title I am covering.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> 
> Regards,



It's no big deal, I was just surprised that it never popped up since its received a lot of great reviews. BTW, the back of my blu ray says it's from Summit Entertainment.


----------



## Dave Vaughn

Summit is a difficult studio to get review material from (at least I've never had any luck).


----------



## The Chosen One

Buy the titel and send it to mr Potts.


----------



## radtek

How odd? The Fedex lady just dropped off my BD of the Hurt Locker, on initial inspection I read that the audio is DTS-HD Master Audio 2.0!







There is a DD 5.1 though. I find this kind of Bass-akward to say the least.


----------



## blacksapphire08




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *radtek* /forum/post/17932525
> 
> 
> How odd? The Fedex lady just dropped off my BD of the Hurt Locker, on initial inspection I read that the audio is DTS-HD Master Audio 2.0!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a DD 5.1 though. I find this kind of Bass-akward to say the least.



On the back of my copy there is a comma between the DTS-HD Master Audio and the English 2.0 Dolby Surround so I would assume that the Master is in 5.1. There was full surround when I watched it.


----------



## radtek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blacksapphire08* /forum/post/17937161
> 
> 
> On the back of my copy there is a comma between the DTS-HD Master Audio and the English 2.0 Dolby Surround so I would assume that the Master is in 5.1. There was full surround when I watched it.



Your Right! Damn old eyes! I am glad my ears are better







I plan on watching tonight.


----------



## LSlugger

I recently picked up the Blu-ray + DVD + digital copy edition of _Up_. For someone dipping his toe into high-def, are there other recommended Blu-ray titles that also come with a DVD?


----------



## MetalMike666

Hey Ralph/Lee ... any chance you'll be reviewing "Triangle" soon? I just saw it and was surprised how much I enjoyed it, even though I had to seek out Internet discussion threads after to see how much I figured out (most of it) and what I was missing (many, varied opinions).


Thanks, Mike


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LSlugger* /forum/post/18093465
> 
> 
> I recently picked up the Blu-ray + DVD + digital copy edition of _Up_. For someone dipping his toe into high-def, are there other recommended Blu-ray titles that also come with a DVD?



You are in luck. Many new titles are coming out now including the dvd. Off the top of my head most are kids movies that I remember. Monsters Vs Aliens, NOTM 2, Bolt, Monsters Inc, G-force. Pretty much anything Disney, Pixar and Dreamworks...


----------



## lowch

I wonder, is that any blu-ray review for "Drag me to hell"? I can't find it in this forum.


----------



## captainkidd

A few reviews that I would really like to see are;



300

Cast Away

The Last Samurai


Have these not been done or might I have missed them?


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captainkidd* /forum/post/18398806
> 
> 
> A few reviews that I would really like to see are;
> 
> 
> 
> 300
> 
> Cast Away
> 
> The Last Samurai
> 
> 
> Have these not been done or might I have missed them?



Greetings,


These are discs that I haven't covered here on AVS. I do own them but my review schedule is busy which precludes me from reviewing titles that are coming new to Blu-ray.


Sorry about that.



Regards,


----------



## bgillyjcu

Where is your AVATAR review....I'm dying to read it!


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgillyjcu* /forum/post/18527293
> 
> 
> Where is your AVATAR review....I'm dying to read it!



Greetings,


It arrived yesterday. I will get it up over the weekend..










Regards,


----------



## bgillyjcu

Thanks Ralph.


Always have been a fan of your reviews. Your Video and Audio ratings are spot on with what I see and hear as well. Plus we have similar set ups on the LFE front with the PB13.


----------



## Gelinas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/18527487
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> It arrived yesterday. I will get it up over the weekend..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



I'm looking forward to It. From what I've read elsewhere I bet you'll give it pretty high marks.


----------



## TheFactor

For sure looking forward to Ralphs review


----------



## Patrick Murphy

As much as I enjoy Ralph's reviews, I have a minor quibble with his reluctance to separate his writing into nice sized paragraphs. His "My Take" on AVATAR has 36 lines before a break.


This, to me, is too tightly packed and in need of an editor.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Patrick Murphy* /forum/post/18532021
> 
> 
> As much as I enjoy Ralph's reviews, I have a minor quibble with his reluctance to separate his writing into nice sized paragraphs. His "My Take" on AVATAR has 36 lines before a break.
> 
> 
> This, to me, is too tightly packed and in need of an editor.



Greetings,


Good point! I will take that into consideration. Thanks.











Regards,


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/18532158
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Good point! I will take that into consideration. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Just do what you always do Ralph I always enjoy reading your reviews and as always there spot on ! Keep up the good work and thank you for taking the time and effort and sharing them with all of us here on AVS


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheFactor* /forum/post/18533474
> 
> 
> Just do what you always do Ralph I always enjoy reading your reviews and as always there spot on ! Keep up the good work and thank you for taking the time and effort and sharing them with all of us here on AVS



Greetings,


You are more than welcome and thank you for your support.











Regards,


----------



## JamE55

Ralph or Lee,


Any upcoming review for The Jackal and/or It's Complicated?


Thanks


----------



## joebloggs13

Good day Ralph, my second post in the BD review section(first post was in wrong section). Just like to say that I enjoy your reviews, very informative. I am picky when it comes to making a BD purchase for my library. Your reviews really come in handy when deciding whether to rent or purchase. However, one set that I will purchase is Band of Brothers. I know it's a long series, but I am just wondering if you are going to review this set. Thanks, JoeB


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/18604779
> 
> 
> Good day Ralph, my second post in the BD review section(first post was in wrong section). Just like to say that I enjoy your reviews, very informative. I am picky when it comes to making a BD purchase for my library. Your reviews really come in handy when deciding whether to rent or purchase. However, one set that I will purchase is Band of Brothers. I know it's a long series, but I am just wondering if you are going to review this set. Thanks, JoeB



Greetings,


Thanks for your query Joe.










I don't plan on covering Band of Brothers at this time but if the opportunity presents itself I very well may.


Regards,


----------



## joebloggs13

Warner Bros. is releasing Where Eagles Dare and Kelly's Heroes on June 1. This will be a definite purchase for me, as I rate Where Eagles Dare as one of the greatest war flicks ever made. I am not as interested in Kelly's Heroes, but for $20-30 price range, it's a steal.


----------



## Bladerunner1959




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/18617622
> 
> 
> Warner Bros. is releasing Where Eagles Dare and Kelly's Heroes on June 1. This will be a definite purchase for me, as I rate Where Eagles Dare as one of the greatest war flicks ever made. I am not as interested in Kelly's Heroes, but for $20-30 price range, it's a steal.



JoeB,

I agree, I LOVE W.E.D., dad took me to the drive-in when it came out...i took my g.i.Joe with me (LOL)...I still have the dvd. I do like Kelly's Heroe's so that'll be in there as well for me.


Band-Of-Broothers: This is my FAVORITE single item of my collection, favorite war related film/series...and the picture is simply Razor-Sharp detail, great resolution...the dtshd sound is agressive...you will love it. Color palet is styled and muted somewhat like Saving Private Ryan.


Buy this NOW!


HINT: check out German made "Stalingrad" for a grizzley, accurate and graphic war film...early 90's foreign release...hardcore!


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bladerunner1959* /forum/post/18626112
> 
> 
> JoeB,
> 
> I agree, I LOVE W.E.D., dad took me to the drive-in when it came out...i took my g.i.Joe with me (LOL)...I still have the dvd. I do like Kelly's Heroe's so that'll be in there as well for me.
> 
> 
> Band-Of-Broothers: This is my FAVORITE single item of my collection, favorite war related film/series...and the picture is simply Razor-Sharp detail, great resolution...the dtshd sound is agressive...you will love it. Color palet is styled and muted somewhat like Saving Private Ryan.
> 
> 
> Buy this NOW!
> 
> 
> HINT: check out German made "Stalingrad" for a grizzley, accurate and graphic war film...early 90's foreign release...hardcore!



Thanks Bladerunner, I am getting Band of Brothers for sure. As I will be making this purchase on Amazon, I will also check out Stalingrad. I am familiar with the history of the battle and have no doubt it was hardcore. Hopefully Warner has done a good job with W.E.D.!


----------



## Bladerunner1959




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/18629979
> 
> 
> Thanks Bladerunner, I am getting Band of Brothers for sure. As I will be making this purchase on Amazon, I will also check out Stalingrad. I am familiar with the history of the battle and have no doubt it was hardcore. Hopefully Warner has done a good job with W.E.D.!



JoeB,

On the same topic...the bluray of "A Bridge too Far" is a nice blu disk of what I think is 1 of theee best WWII films ever. My guess is a Ralph review would put video in 80 ish and sound in mid 80's but it is a solid step up from the dvd. "Battle of Britain" on blu is sweet as well


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bladerunner1959* /forum/post/18631475
> 
> 
> JoeB,
> 
> On the same topic...the bluray of "A Bridge too Far" is a nice blu disk of what I think is 1 of theee best WWII films ever. My guess is a Ralph review would put video in 80 ish and sound in mid 80's but it is a solid step up from the dvd. "Battle of Britain" on blu is sweet as well




Greetings,


BR1959, I reviewed A bridge too far a few years back. Your estimates for my A/V ratings are a little high.









My review 


Actually I wish I still had it because I have only have limited recollection of its presentation.


Regards,


----------



## Bladerunner1959




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/18633352
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> BR1959, I reviewed A bridge too far a few years back. Your estimates for my A/V ratings are a little high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My review
> 
> 
> Actually I wish I still had it because I have only have limited recollection of its presentation.
> 
> 
> Regards,



Ralph, excellent "total recall"...thank you. I was a bit optomistic wasnt I??? LOL.. That said, after revisiting your review, you are pretty much dead on as always. I cut it more slack due to me being blinded and deafened to it's mastering because of my love of that movie and story. It's another movie I'd own in every new/better format. I am actually midway thru the book as I type this. Reading "Band of Bro's" next. Thanks again for your excellent work and dedication to this forum. Your "stuff" is one of the few things on the internet I regulary visit and read.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bladerunner1959* /forum/post/18638652
> 
> 
> Ralph, excellent "total recall"...thank you. I was a bit optomistic wasnt I??? LOL.. That said, after revisiting your review, you are pretty much dead on as always. I cut it more slack due to me being blinded and deafened to it's mastering because of my love of that movie and story. It's another movie I'd own in every new/better format. I am actually midway thru the book as I type this. Reading "Band of Bro's" next. Thanks again for your excellent work and dedication to this forum. Your "stuff" is one of the few things on the internet I regulary visit and read.



Greetings,


Enjoy your reading BR1959 and thanks for the support.











Cheers,


----------



## lacv75

Hi all!


Any recommendations on a Blu-Ray based CALIBRATION DISC for my plasma TV???


Thanks!


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lacv75* /forum/post/18651115
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> 
> Any recommendations on a Blu-Ray based CALIBRATION DISC for my plasma TV???
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Greetings,


I use several but the Spears Munsil High Definition Benchmark Blu-ray Disc is the one I reach for most often.

http://www.amazon.com/Spears-Munsil-...4203139&sr=8-1 


Regards,


----------



## lacv75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/18651366
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> I use several but the Spears Munsil High Definition Benchmark Blu-ray Disc is the one I reach for most often.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Spears-Munsil-...4203139&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> Regards,



Thank you! Just ordered it!


----------



## sutton1158

Its been awhile since ive seen a really good scary movie!! Anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sutton1158* /forum/post/18652423
> 
> 
> Its been awhile since ive seen a really good scary movie!! Anyone have any suggestions??



Greetings,


That depends. What scares you?


Regards,


----------



## Bladerunner1959

Does anyone have a concrete clue as to when "Lawrence of Arabia" is really going to come out on Bluray? It's my favorite movie of my 1st 25 years....


----------



## yankeeman

Hey Ralph, I posted this in another thread, this thread may actually be the right on, not sure. Anyway, have you heard of this problem with Apollo 13 on bluray:


Would love to see a review by Ralph on the new Apollo 13 bluray, as customer reviews on Amazon are bad with many saying it takes forever for it to load up, some saying it wont load on their machines at all, some saying it wont load if you are NOT connected to the internet, and some saying it loads better if you are NOT connected to the internet due to an incredible number of ads and other things coming over from the net. Overall though, a lot of negative stuff about whether or not the menu and previews work at all. I would love to see Ralph take this on and give us the true story. Right now I am afraid to buy it.


----------



## Dave Vaughn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankeeman* /forum/post/18701073
> 
> 
> Hey Ralph, I posted this in another thread, this thread may actually be the right on, not sure. Anyway, have you heard of this problem with Apollo 13 on bluray:
> 
> 
> Would love to see a review by Ralph on the new Apollo 13 bluray, as customer reviews on Amazon are bad with many saying it takes forever for it to load up, some saying it wont load on their machines at all, some saying it wont load if you are NOT connected to the internet, and some saying it loads better if you are NOT connected to the internet due to an incredible number of ads and other things coming over from the net. Overall though, a lot of negative stuff about whether or not the menu and previews work at all. I would love to see Ralph take this on and give us the true story. Right now I am afraid to buy it.



Universal's latest batch of discs are streaming trailers from the Internet and do take a lot longer to load. I've personally have turned BD Live off in my main player (Oppo BDP-83) and the discs loads much faster this way.


----------



## yankeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Vaughn* /forum/post/18701376
> 
> 
> Universal's latest batch of discs are streaming trailers from the Internet and do take a lot longer to load. I've personally have turned BD Live off in my main player (Oppo BDP-83) and the discs loads much faster this way.



Thanks Dave, you know, i have seen a few people complain about Universal and their latest blurays. Some have gone so far as to say they wont buy any. As for me, i dont have my bluray connected to the net, (its a Panny BD-35), so maybe that will work in my favor i hope, although a few people said they couldnt get Apollo 13 to work without an internet connection, but i cant believe that, i think they just didnt wait long enough.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bladerunner1959* /forum/post/18700493
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a concrete clue as to wheny going to "Lawrence of Arabia" really going to come out on Bluray? It's my favorite movie of my 1st 25 years....



Greetings,


Haven't seen any official annoucement yet. Fingers crossed that it will be soon though.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankeeman* /forum/post/18701073
> 
> 
> Hey Ralph, I posted this in another thread, this thread may actually be the right on, not sure. Anyway, have you heard of this problem with Apollo 13 on bluray:
> 
> 
> Would love to see a review by Ralph on the new Apollo 13 bluray, as customer reviews on Amazon are bad with many saying it takes forever for it to load up, some saying it wont load on their machines at all, some saying it wont load if you are NOT connected to the internet, and some saying it loads better if you are NOT connected to the internet due to an incredible number of ads and other things coming over from the net. Overall though, a lot of negative stuff about whether or not the menu and previews work at all. I would love to see Ralph take this on and give us the true story. Right now I am afraid to buy it.



Greetings,



I have heard about the problem but don't currently have the disc to try it. I have had similar problems as Dave describes with some Paramount discs for the same reason (streaming trailers). Keeping BD-Live turned off from troublesome discs solves the issue but the root of the problem needs to be explored.


Regards,


----------



## joebloggs13

Good day all, just wondering if anyone will be doing a review of the Where Eagles Dare/Kelly's Heroes combo? Lookint to make the purchase, but am wondering about the transfer, and if it's worth getting the BD...


----------



## Bladerunner1959




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/18781227
> 
> 
> Good day all, just wondering if anyone will be doing a review of the Where Eagles Dare/Kelly's Heroes combo? Lookint to make the purchase, but am wondering about the transfer, and if it's worth getting the BD...



Hey Joe,

I'll most likely buy the combo if/when price is very reasonable. My dvd's of both are nice transfers for their age but...the cost was so reasonable that the upgrade to blu is justifyable as long as the price is not stupid! I'm such a WWII freak that I want those in blu as long as it makes sense.


----------



## FremontRich

Hi Everbody!


I just bought a Blu Ray copy of "Alice in Wonderland" and I'm having audio problems. I have an LG BH200 dual format player despite the latest firmware I keep losing my audio. Has anyone experienced this with their copy?


----------



## Bladerunner1959




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FremontRich* /forum/post/18795353
> 
> 
> Hi Everbody!
> 
> 
> I just bought a Blu Ray copy of "Alice in Wonderland" and I'm having audio problems. I have an LG BH200 dual format player despite the latest firmware I keep losing my audio. Has anyone experienced this with their copy?



Not here. I use a Sony s550 (3rd FW) and it was flawless. Sorry to hear of your issues. My player has only been tripped up by 3 Netflix only disks in the last 18 months.


----------



## TheFactor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FremontRich* /forum/post/18795353
> 
> 
> Hi Everbody!
> 
> 
> I just bought a Blu Ray copy of "Alice in Wonderland" and I'm having audio problems. I have an LG BH200 dual format player despite the latest firmware I keep losing my audio. Has anyone experienced this with their copy?



I watched it threw my Sony BDPs550 and my Pioneer BDP320 with no issues. It must be your BDP or possibly your disc but not likely .


----------



## tintinskoog

Hi there Ralph!

I must say i really enjoy reading your reviews before buying, but there is one im missing/looking out for, it's the 3D Blu-ray IMAX "Grand Canyon river at risk" are you planning a review or is there one that i missed?


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tintinskoog* /forum/post/19015580
> 
> 
> Hi there Ralph!
> 
> I must say i really enjoy reading your reviews before buying, but there is one im missing/looking out for, it's the 3D Blu-ray IMAX "Grand Canyon river at risk" are you planning a review or is there one that i missed?




Greetings,


It hasn't come my way. If it does I will post back..










Regards,


----------



## tintinskoog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/19015594
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> It hasn't come my way. If it does I will post back..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Thank's Eagerly awating...


----------



## JJHXBR

Any chance of a review for "Kick-Ass" and "The Ghost Writer"?

These were by far the best blu-ray movie releases for this week, IMO.


----------



## JamE55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJHXBR* /forum/post/19022070
> 
> 
> Any chance of a review for "Kick-Ass" and "The Ghost Writer"?
> 
> These were by far the best blu-ray movie releases for this week, IMO.



I thought The Ghost Writer was an excellent movie and just bought me a BR copy. Just waiting for the score. Hope it's up there.


Kick-Ass i have not seen even though a lot of people i talked to said it was a great movie. Waiting for Ralphs take on it and that might be the determining factor.


----------



## RMK!

Watched Kick Ass last night. Not for everyone due to the controversy around the language used by the 11 year old girl.


I thought it was an original and funny film. I even liked Nick Cage's performance














.


Great DTS MA-HD 7.1 audio track with relentless LFE. Great sound always gets my attention and Kick Ass has it.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJHXBR* /forum/post/19022070
> 
> 
> Any chance of a review for "Kick-Ass" and "The Ghost Writer"?
> 
> These were by far the best blu-ray movie releases for this week, IMO.



Greetings,


Lionsgate didn't forward Kick ass for review and I am not currently handling Summit HE which released The Ghost Writer (although I hope to very soon). I am going to pick up Kick ass this week and may do a quick Spotlight review.


Sorry guys..










Regards,


----------



## Lee Weber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/19026191
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Lionsgate didn't forward Kick ass for review and I am not currently handling Summit HE which released The Ghost Writer (although I hope to very soon). I am going to pick up Kick ass this week and may do a quick Spotlight review.
> 
> 
> Sorry guys..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Watched Kick-Ass Blu a few days ago- Awesome movie...much more than I anticipated, just a super fun ride. Very good (though over-saturated and at times soft ) video and a really fun and dynamic audio track. I will definitely throw this in again. Its just an original take on the super hero genre with some mind blowing foul dialogue from an 11 Year old that had me in stitches.


----------



## Chewbacco

Will either of you guys be reviewing Black Orpheus?. The Criterion BR comes out next week and although it's a no brainer buy for me, I'd like to read your review first..if you're going to review it!







.


----------



## thebesthereis

Halo!!


Does anyone know if Star Wars Episode I, II or III will EVER be released on Blu-Ray? I'm suffering.


----------



## citan_X




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/19026191
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Lionsgate didn't forward Kick ass for review and I am not currently handling Summit HE which released The Ghost Writer (although I hope to very soon). I am going to pick up Kick ass this week and may do a quick Spotlight review.
> 
> 
> Sorry guys..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



That sucks. I was really looking forward to the Kick-ass review.


Sorry Ralph, but I do not accept your apology.


----------



## sgibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/19039580
> 
> 
> Halo!!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Star Wars Episode I, II or III will EVER be released on Blu-Ray? I'm suffering.



Suffer no more!










"All six 'Star Wars' films coming to Blu-ray Fall 2011"

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13772_3-20...=2547-1_3-0-20


----------



## DaMagicman

Hi guys/gals


Just wondering if there was review on "Crank 2". I quite enjoyed the first one although most of my friends hate the movie. Thx


----------



## vpn75

Ralph, any plans on reviewing the Gladiator BD re-master? I'd be interested to read your opinion of the PQ.


----------



## rdgrimes

Recently watched the new BD release of "Sex and Lucia". This is well worth a review here, excellent PQ and AQ and a stunning piece of story telling.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/19329899
> 
> 
> Recently watched the new BD release of "Sex and Lucia". This is well worth a review here, excellent PQ and AQ and a stunning piece of story telling.



Greetings,


Thanks much. If it comes our way we will give it a spin.











Regards,


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sgibson* /forum/post/19050065
> 
> 
> Suffer no more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "All six 'Star Wars' films coming to Blu-ray Fall 2011"
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13772_3-20...=2547-1_3-0-20



AHH!! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## PLA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaMagicman* /forum/post/19054724
> 
> 
> Hi guys/gals
> 
> 
> Just wondering if there was review on "Crank 2". I quite enjoyed the first one although most of my friends hate the movie. Thx



Not as good as first one, skip number 3, it is awful.


----------



## ConradWS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sgibson* /forum/post/19050065
> 
> 
> Suffer no more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "All six 'Star Wars' films coming to Blu-ray Fall 2011"
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13772_3-20...=2547-1_3-0-20


_Anxiously waiting for that complete colllection BD release._
_Put me on the pre-order list._


That release could possibly give the format a good shot in the arm.



a Star War's release that scored in the high 90's quality wise would be a hit. I own the original theatrical releases on LaserDisc and the recut/remastered new 6 on DVD. Bring on the box set BDs.










Later, Conrad


----------



## alwaller

Hi Ralph



Predator 2010 Did you receive a copy to review ?


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alwaller* /forum/post/19361229
> 
> 
> Hi Ralph
> 
> 
> 
> Predator 2010 Did you receive a copy to review ?



Greetings,


It arrived yesterday..










I should have something up over the weekend.



The Alien Anthology arrived this morning as well. I will be busy..











Regards,


----------



## joebloggs13

Good day all. I had a dilema regarding The Lord of the Rings trilogy. Blu ray vs Platinum extended DVD edition. I decided to go with the extended version DVD, for the additional content, which is huge. My player does a good job upscaling, but at the end of the day it's still not BD quality.


I am very happy with the purchase but am wondering if getting the theatrical release BD set is worth it. From what I have read, seemless branching with BD is very difficult, and an extended BD version with the added scenes has already been delayed a number of times... So I am wondering if I should get the theatrical BD version, or continue waiting in the hopes of New Line releasing the EE in BD. They are now saying 2011-2012


----------



## alwaller

Hi Ralph--- Thanks for the reply, love your reviews.

Just got HTTYD, can't call it a blind buy after I read your review.

As always the review was dead on.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alwaller* /forum/post/19380079
> 
> 
> Hi Ralph--- Thanks for the reply, love your reviews.
> 
> Just got HTTYD, can't call it a blind buy after I read your review.
> 
> As always the review was dead on.



Greetings,


Thanks! Glad you enjoyed How to train your dragon.










Regards,


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/19378360
> 
> 
> Good day all. I had a dilema regarding The Lord of the Rings trilogy. Blu ray vs Platinum extended DVD edition. I decided to go with the extended version DVD, for the additional content, which is huge. My player does a good job upscaling, but at the end of the day it's still not BD quality.
> 
> 
> I am very happy with the purchase but am wondering if getting the theatrical release BD set is worth it. From what I have read, seemless branching with BD is very difficult, and an extended BD version with the added scenes has already been delayed a number of times... So I am wondering if I should get the theatrical BD version, or continue waiting in the hopes of New Line releasing the EE in BD. They are now saying 2011-2012



Disregard, I have just answered my own question. Based on cinematic content alone, the EE is head and shoulders above the theatrical release. The PQ is obviously not BD quality, but my BD player does a pretty good job upscaling. The audio quality is fantastic.


I will not be buying the theatrical BD release. After watching the EE, I will be disapointed. I hope they do release the EE in BD, and I will wait for that. I have the Platinum EE to watch until then.


----------



## rdgrimes

If anyone likes low-budget independent films that kick butt: "Winter Bone" is one of the best dramas put out this year. Really amazing stuff. BD has very good PQ too.


----------



## ConradWS

Anyone else getting tired of the bad packaging and quality control with BDs?


I just got home with the new Steelbook edition of V that came out today. Thinking great this should be a nice sturdy package. One disc was loose and fell to the floor when I opened it.


I have bought a dozen or so BD titles in the last month and it seems that about 25% had packing problems.


Sanctuary Season 1 and 2: Strange clips to hold the discs. Discs loose in the case. Almost as bad as a flipper disc at trying to keep the discs clean and untouched.


SGU The Complete First Season: Spine clips inside the multi-disc jewel case broken...loose discs. One unplayable and had to be exchanged.


Batman Begins: Disc loose in the jewel case. Damaged, had to be exchanged.


Maybe its time to add a rating to the the Packaging.


5 stars: Excellent

4 Stars: good package, no chapter or episode list

3 Stars: Usual BD jewel case. Shake before purchase to make sure the discs aren't flopping around loose.

2 Stars: Crappy package, handle with care.

1 Star: Add the cost of purchasing jewel cases and printing covers to the cost.


I couldn't buy Back To The Future at the present high price with such crappy packaging. I'll wait a while until its in the discount bin and then put the BDs in a different case.


That's enough ranting.

Love the reviews in the forum.

Later, Conrad


----------



## Stormshadow4life

Any chance you'll be reviewing the disney calibration disc Disney World of Wonder? I'm really on the fence as to whether to purchase it or not


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stormshadow4life* /forum/post/19431165
> 
> 
> Any chance you'll be reviewing the disney calibration disc Disney World of Wonder? I'm really on the fence as to whether to purchase it or not



Greetings,


I replied to your earlier query in the Recommendations thread.


Regards,


----------



## Stormshadow4life




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/19431352
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> I replied to your earlier query in the Recommendations thread.
> 
> 
> Regards,



wow, sorry....totally missed that. thanks


----------



## alwaller

Hi Ralph


"The Last Airbender" Did you receive a copy to review ?


----------



## Dave Vaughn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alwaller* /forum/post/19474464
> 
> 
> Hi Ralph
> 
> 
> "The Last Airbender" Did you receive a copy to review ?



I'm not sure if its been sent out for review yet (or at least I haven't received a copy).


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Vaughn* /forum/post/19474954
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if its been sent out for review yet (or at least I haven't received a copy).



Greetings,


I haven't received a review copy yet either.



Regards,


----------



## RBFilms

Hi Ralph,


Did you send a request to me?


I am happy to get you a review copy.


Please send me an e-mail with a request and your mailing address.


E-Mail: [email protected] 




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/19475673
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> I haven't received a review copy yet either.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBFilms* /forum/post/19500018
> 
> 
> Hi Ralph,
> 
> 
> Did you send a request to me?
> 
> 
> I am happy to get you a review copy.
> 
> 
> Please send me an e-mail with a request and your mailing address.
> 
> 
> E-Mail: [email protected]



Greetings,


My copy arrived yesterday but thank you for the offer.










Regards,


----------



## mrvideo

Just received the copy I ordered from Amazon. On the back it says 1080i. What a letdown, since it clearly was shot 1080pSF or 1080p. I could tell that when looking at the PBS OTA video (network feed, not via an OTA affiliate) in the VideoReDo program.


By stepping through the frames, the 2-3 cadence is clearly there.


Whomever reviews this BD release should clearly reduce points for PBS using their air master for this release, instead of using a 1080p23.976 master.


----------



## tuxedocivic

Ralph and Lee,


Would it be possible to include references to technical items about the filming you include in your reviews as a footnote or something. For example, in Ralph's review of The Sound of Music, in the Video section you mention that a filter/lens/thingy was applied to some shots to cause a very soft/blurred image. I would like to know more about that. Possibly you learned about it from the extras, another website, an email enquiry to the studio, etc. and possibly you just know that and can't remember where from.


It would be nice to know where the info came from. If possible thanks.


And keep up the good work gents


----------



## Dave Vaughn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrvideo* /forum/post/19504481
> 
> 
> Just received the copy I ordered from Amazon. On the back it says 1080i. What a letdown, since it clearly was shot 1080pSF or 1080p. I could tell that when looking at the PBS OTA video (network feed, not via an OTA affiliate) in the VideoReDo program.
> 
> 
> By stepping through the frames, the 2-3 cadence is clearly there.
> 
> 
> Whomever reviews this BD release should clearly reduce points for PBS using their air master for this release, instead of using a 1080p23.976 master.



"Sherlock" is 1080i also...FYI.


----------



## mrvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Vaughn* /forum/post/19505041
> 
> 
> "Sherlock" is 1080i also...FYI.



The source for that is 1080 25fps. Don't know if it was shot interlaced or progressive. 1080 25fps material will never get the 1080p23.976 treatment, or at least shouldn't.


Me, I buy the original 1080 25fps Blu-ray releases, as the BBC doesn't region code their Blu-rays and my Sony player will happily play them.


----------



## Josh's HT

OK, so I had no idea where to post this thought, and figured this was the most logically place to do so.

How many of you are "overly" protective of your blu-ray collection? I am! I really like to buy blu-ray's and keep them in pristine condition, but I have 2 young kids who know where my "stash" is. They love to get in the drawer and pull out the movies, look at them, open them up, pull them out of the sleeves and, gasp, gnaw on the cardboard sleeve on some of them. My wife doesn't understand that I'm a perfectionist when it comes to the things I collect, and I have a feeling that there's more of you out there than just me who get tired of people disorganizing and destroying our meticulously maintained collection. Or am I alone...


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh's HT* /forum/post/19505859
> 
> 
> OK, so I had no idea where to post this thought, and figured this was the most logically place to do so.
> 
> How many of you are "overly" protective of your blu-ray collection? I am! I really like to buy blu-ray's and keep them in pristine condition, but I have 2 young kids who know where my "stash" is. They love to get in the drawer and pull out the movies, look at them, open them up, pull them out of the sleeves and, gasp, gnaw on the cardboard sleeve on some of them. My wife doesn't understand that I'm a perfectionist when it comes to the things I collect, and I have a feeling that there's more of you out there than just me who get tired of people disorganizing and destroying our meticulously maintained collection. Or am I alone...



Greetings,

























You're definitely NOT alone Josh. You need to secure that drawer!










Regards,


----------



## Josh's HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/19506804
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're definitely NOT alone Josh. You need to secure that drawer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Thanks Ralph for reassuring me of my sanity. I've since last night moved them to their new "home" and hopefully they will be much more safe and cozy, free from the terrors of my 4.5 year old and 2 year old







.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh's HT* /forum/post/19507875
> 
> 
> Thanks Ralph for reassuring me of my sanity. I've since last night moved them to their new "home" and hopefully they will be much more safe and cozy, free from the terrors of my 4.5 year old and 2 year old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Greetings,


Glad to hear it Josh!










Regards,


Ralph


----------



## JamE55

Ralph or Lee,


When do you think you'll be able to review the following?


1. Salt

2. Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps

3. Step Up 3D

4. Easy A


Happy Holidays.


Cheers


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamE55* /forum/post/19663427
> 
> 
> Ralph or Lee,
> 
> 
> When do you think you'll be able to review the following?
> 
> 
> 1. Salt
> 
> 2. Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps
> 
> 3. Step Up 3D
> 
> 4. Easy A
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays.
> 
> 
> Cheers



Greetings,


Lee is covering Salt and Easy A. Look for Salt to be posted soon. Easy A only arrived a few days ago so it will be a few more days on that.


Wall Street hasn't arrived as of yet. I have Step Up 3 and wil have it done early next week. I am swamped and have reviews pending for:


The Town

Legend of the Guardians

Despicable me


All of these titles arrived on or after street date so I am a little backed up.


Regards,


----------



## JamE55

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* 
Greetings,


Lee is covering Salt and Easy A. Look for Salt to be posted soon. Easy A only arrived a few days ago so it will be a few more days on that.


Wall Street hasn't arrived as of yet. I have Step Up 3 and wil have it done early next week. I am swamped and have reviews pending for:

*The Town*
*Legend of the Guardians*

Despicable me


All of these titles arrived on or after street date so I am a little backed up.


Regards,
Sweet! Already have those two on order. Thanks again Ralph!


Cheers


----------



## junkmail

Hello, is there any plans to review the 300 blu ray? I could seem to find it in the existing reviews. Thanks.


----------



## thedude417

Not sure if this is the right spot for this post but here goes...

I am looking for a music BD that will highlight my recently purchased surround set up. I love rock music but I am thinking that a BD of classical music would be awesome. Does anyone know of a BD that features great audio and video, preferably classical/symphony orchestra or jazz? I am open to other suggestions outside of that as well.


----------



## yankeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thedude417* /forum/post/19692928
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the right spot for this post but here goes...
> 
> I am looking for a music BD that will highlight my recently purchased surround set up. I love rock music but I am thinking that a BD of classical music would be awesome. Does anyone know of a BD that features great audio and video, preferably classical/symphony orchestra or jazz? I am open to other suggestions outside of that as well.



I dont know about your subject matter, but i can tell you Celine Dion Live in Las Vegas has awesome sound and picture, and the wild upbeat song RIVER DEEP MOUNTAIN HIGH on that BD is so incredible, its the first thing i show people on my system. Its followed by the song from Titanic which is almost like classical music. But RIVER DEEP MOUNTAIN HIGH looks great and sounds beyond belief when really turned up loud.


----------



## thedude417

Quote:

Originally Posted by *yankeeman* 
I dont know about your subject matter, but i can tell you Celine Dion Live in Las Vegas has awesome sound and picture, and the wild upbeat song RIVER DEEP MOUNTAIN HIGH on that BD is so incredible, its the first thing i show people on my system. Its followed by the song from Titanic which is almost like classical music. But RIVER DEEP MOUNTAIN HIGH looks great and sounds beyond belief when really turned up loud.
Not really my style but perhaps. What other concert blu ray's do you have?


----------



## RBFilms

I have a few suggestions:

(Up-Front Disclaimer. We produced some, not all, of the discs listed here. However, I would recommend them even if we had nothing to do with them.)



For some of the best sounding Stereo CD's in the world:


Anything from Mapleshade Records & Wildchild Records




For Music with No Video:


Any of the Monster Music DVD Superdiscs are a good choice ... especially the 96/24 versions. They all feature DTS Surround. I would suggest the two (2) George Benson Albums as they are both 96/24.


Chesky Records has a few surround discs featuring 96/24 resolution. Some of the stuff is a bit odd, but some it is very fun.





For Audio with Video:


96/24 - Nature's Journey - Blu-ray Disc


96/24 - Chronos Blu-ray - Blu-ray Disc




For Movie Clips & System Calibration & to Show Off your System


Disney WOW - World of Wonder - Blu-ray Disc

(Featuring Soundtracks in 5.1 and 7.1 DTS Master Audio Mastered using an analog Tube Chain, The Video is also Mastered at extreme encode rates up to 40mbp/s. The disc meets or exceeds the Digital Reference Standard (DRS) for optimal system performance and makes a great presentation & demonstration disc.)


I am sure there are many more choices ... but all of these I know personally.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thedude417* /forum/post/19692928
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the right spot for this post but here goes...
> 
> 
> I am looking for a music BD that will highlight my recently purchased surround set up. I love rock music but I am thinking that a BD of classical music would be awesome. Does anyone know of a BD that features great audio and video, preferably classical/symphony orchestra or jazz? I am open to other suggestions outside of that as well.


----------



## Dave Vaughn

Richard,


I totally agree about the _Disney WOW - World of Wonder_ Blu-ray disc. Not only does it have easy to follow calibration instructions for all technical levels, the demo sequences are jaw-dropping. Kudos to your team on the production of the disc.


Best,


----------



## thebesthereis

For audio nirvana and if you have a system capable of reproducing it:

http://www.2l.no/ 


I'm talking DTS HD MA 192kHz/24 bit 5.1 LPCM 192kHz/24 bit STEREO


Wild stuff.









Divertimenti-Hybrid-SACD-Blu-Ray-Disc happens to be my personal favorite.


----------



## RBFilms

Thank you Dave. We went through some exceptional measures to assure a reference level of quality on the disc for most of the content.


Check out the the soundtracks on a few of the demo clips and the VISIONS content. Also, if you have a properly calibrated sub-woofer...check out the DRS Logo soundtrack.


Thanks again for your support. It is responses like these that motivate us to continue producing new products...









Quote:

Originally Posted by *Dave Vaughn* 
Richard,


I totally agree about the _Disney WOW - World of Wonder_ Blu-ray disc. Not only does it have easy to follow calibration instructions for all technical levels, the demo sequences are jaw-dropping. Kudos to your team on the production of the disc.


Best,


----------



## Dave Vaughn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBFilms* /forum/post/19701634
> 
> 
> Thank you Dave. We went through some exceptional measures to assure a reference level of quality on the disc for most of the content.
> 
> 
> Check out the the soundtracks on a few of the demo clips and the VISIONS content. Also, if you have a properly calibrated sub-woofer...check out the DRS Logo soundtrack.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your support. It is responses like these that motivate us to continue producing new products...



Will do. Merry Christmas!


----------



## J.Mike Ferrara

Hey Ralph and Lee: You guys are the greatest - thx so much.

Suggestion: quite a number of us are having problems with newer BR titles because of BD-Live and other new features that cause longer and longer load times and playback glitches. I know that sometimes these issues are specific to the player used. Have you considered mentioning any playback issues in your reviews?


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.Mike Ferrara* /forum/post/19732640
> 
> 
> Hey Ralph and Lee: You guys are the greatest - thx so much.
> 
> Suggestion: quite a number of us are having problems with newer BR titles because of BD-Live and other new features that cause longer and longer load times and playback glitches. I know that sometimes these issues are specific to the player used. Have you considered mentioning any playback issues in your reviews?



Greetings,


Great to hear from you J.Mike! I include any problems with playback in my reviews as does Lee. I rarely mention load times unless I find them to be excessive.


Thanks for the post and don't be a stranger.











Regards,


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.Mike Ferrara* /forum/post/19732640
> 
> 
> Hey Ralph and Lee: You guys are the greatest - thx so much.
> 
> Suggestion: quite a number of us are having problems with newer BR titles because of BD-Live and other new features that cause longer and longer load times and playback glitches. I know that sometimes these issues are specific to the player used. Have you considered mentioning any playback issues in your reviews?



I didn't think anyone actually used BD Live...


----------



## yankeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/19735806
> 
> 
> I didn't think anyone actually used BD Live...



Yeah, me too. I have no problems with blurays, my Panny is 2 years old and never has had a firmware upgrade, and everything plays on it, but of course i am not hooked up to the internet. Those features on BD's just dont interest me.


----------



## J.Mike Ferrara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/19735806
> 
> 
> I didn't think anyone actually used BD Live...



Well Jeff, I've offically unhooked my LG 390 from the Net. It's been a great BR player, but I sure am excited by the new Oppo 93.


----------



## jonathanc

Any plans on reviewing the Lemmy Blu-ray ? It isn't released yet, but reviewers have been sent early copies.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-_Ol3XT6F0 

http://www.lemmymovie.com/ 

http://www.amazon.ca/Lemmy-Percent-M...5040397&sr=1-1


----------



## soberparty

*RALPH POTTS:*



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soberparty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello, I was looking for your review on the movie: _Face Off_ with Cage and Travolta. I was also looking forward to seeing your ratings for sound, picture quality etc. Its from all the way back in 1996. But I dont know when the blu ray came out. I know its out- just dont know when it was released.
> 
> 
> I do believe it warrants a review though. Hope you take the time to review it for all of us here at AVM.



If I am wrong, and youve already reviewed it, please forgive me, and send me the link. But I hope that the time I spent cycling through every review here was time well spent.










heres to hoping you like it enough to review it soon!


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soberparty* /forum/post/19862492
> 
> *RALPH POTTS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I am wrong, and youve already reviewed it, please forgive me, and send me the link. But I hope that the time I spent cycling through every review here was time well spent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres to hoping you like it enough to review it soon!



Greetings,


I haven't reviewed Face Off. I own it on HD DVD and enjoy it. Seeing as it has already been released on Blu-ray and I didn't initially receive it for review I probably won't get around to it. If the opportunity presents itself and time permits I may put something together.


For future reference we have a Blu-ray Disc review database here with alphabetized links to all of our reviews so that readers like yourself don't have to pour over pages searching for a particular review. Here is the link:

AVSForum Blu-ray Disc review database 


Regards,


----------



## soberparty

okay thank you


----------



## dfp

Ralph, I searched the thread and checked your list, but didn't see "Once Upon a Time in America". Will you be reviewing it? Your reviews are thoughtful and very well written... thanks.


----------



## dfp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/19863009
> 
> 
> Greetings,...
> 
> 
> For future reference we have a Blu-ray Disc review database here with alphabetized links to all of our reviews so that readers like yourself don't have to pour over pages searching for a particular review. Here is the link:
> 
> AVSForum Blu-ray Disc review database
> 
> 
> Regards,



Ralph, I searched the threads and checked your list, but didn't see "Once Upon a Time in America". Will you be reviewing it?


PS: Your reviews are thoughtful and very well written... thanks.


----------



## Lee Weber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dfp* /forum/post/19870795
> 
> 
> Ralph, I searched the threads and checked your list, but didn't see "Once Upon a Time in America". Will you be reviewing it?
> 
> 
> PS: Your reviews are thoughtful and very well written... thanks.



That is one of top 5 films. I have a copy here and am considering a write up once my slate is clear.


Yours Truly,


Chopped Liver


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Weber* /forum/post/19872051
> 
> 
> That is one of top 5 films. I have a copy here and am considering a write up once my slate is clear.
> 
> 
> Yours Truly,
> 
> 
> Chopped Liver



Greetings,


I like chopped liver..











Regards,


----------



## dfp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Weber* /forum/post/19872051
> 
> 
> That is one of top 5 films. I have a copy here and am considering a write up once my slate is clear.
> 
> 
> Yours Truly,
> 
> 
> Chopped Liver



Looking forward to your review. I didn't realize you were doing them along with Ralph. I had never read the blu-ray forum until buying Inception and reading Ralph's review. Then I picked up Goodfellas, my favorite movie, and found his review. Last week I picked up Once Upon a Time in America, and wrote to see if he was going to review it.


I just now read your fine Lebanon review and several others. I'll be looking forward to your thoughts on Once Upon a Time. It's in my top five list, too. Thanks.


----------



## Stormshadow4life

Enter The Void.

Any plans on reviewing that one? It comes out today


----------



## Lee Weber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dfp* /forum/post/19880932
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your review. I didn't realize you were doing them along with Ralph. I had never read the blu-ray forum until buying Inception and reading Ralph's review. Then I picked up Goodfellas, my favorite movie, and found his review. Last week I picked up Once Upon a Time in America, and wrote to see if he was going to review it.
> 
> 
> I just now read your fine Lebanon review and several others. I'll be looking forward to your thoughts on Once Upon a Time. It's in my top five list, too. Thanks.



I was just messing around man! thanks fot the kind words...I have a bunch in the cue to get through, before I can even think about watching OUATIA...


----------



## dfp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Weber* /forum/post/19891043
> 
> 
> I was just messing around man! thanks fot the kind words...I have a bunch in the cue to get through, before I can even think about watching OUATIA...



I really did think you were kidding, but wasn't sure, since I hadn't spent any time in this forum. So I decided it wouldn't hurt to drop a line.


They are turning out blu rays like there's no tomorrow, so I can imagine you guys are swamped. Don't hesitate to fast forward through some crummy ones to get to OUATIA.


----------



## stickboy2k

I just got the Dragon Hunters BD today, and it was awesome.


I am, as many here are, a big fan of the animated films. This one I found on Netflix and watched it without knowing anything about it.


Even via Netflix the art of the movie blew me away. Possibly the most creative CGI movie I have ever seen. Story was simple, cute funny. Eye candy was awesome.


The BD version graphically is great, I am no expert and I wont comment on anything lacking in the video quality. For me it seemed excellent. But beyond technical purity in the CGI presentation the artwork and creativity in this film stand out making it a joy to watch over and over again.


I would encourage anyone to seek out this hidden gem and see what you think. For me and my daughter it is a flight of fantasy that is near the top of our list.


----------



## jonathanc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thedude417* /forum/post/19692928
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the right spot for this post but here goes...
> 
> I am looking for a music BD that will highlight my recently purchased surround set up. I love rock music but I am thinking that a BD of classical music would be awesome. Does anyone know of a BD that features great audio and video, preferably classical/symphony orchestra or jazz? I am open to other suggestions outside of that as well.



Check out http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1361558/ 
http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Iron-M...-Blu-ray/5254/ 

Iron Maiden's "Flight 666"


It's live tour footage from various venues and produced by Sam Dunn, The chap from Victoria BC who did the "Metal: A headbangers journey" and "Global Metal" documentary. It's a 1080p title with DTS-HD and it's some of the best sound I've heard from live concert footage. Great picture as well.


----------



## oland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dfp* /forum/post/19906132
> 
> 
> 
> They are turning out blu rays like there's no tomorrow




No kidding! I'm sure I'm not alone when I say my wallet is hurting


----------



## Dalumberjack

*WARNING*



Beware of the new movie RED. Summit studios has released two version of the bluray movie. One is a movie only version with only a dd5.1 sound track and a video bitrate of (BD25): 25779 kbps.


The special addition has a DTS-MA sound track and a video bitrate of (BD50): 28024 kbps.


You are getting an inferior version if you buy the "movie only" version. They do not state these changes clearly on the box. I was duped into the movie only version thinking i was getting everything but all the extras. Found out I was wrong. Target how ever is aware of this and is allowing to return my movie which is kind of them since this isn't their fault.


Found most of this info here: http://www.hometheaterforum.com/foru...io-comparisons 


PS: i wonder what Ralph has to say about this new alarming trend. I hope it doesn't become the norm.


----------



## yankeeman

Dalumberjack, thats dangerous, i really dont like that. Anybody know of others like this? I dont care for extras and many times i look for just a bluray or dvd without a second disc or a bunch of extra stuff, i never considered it wouldnt be the best version of the movie stats.


----------



## JamE55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dalumberjack* /forum/post/19945308
> 
> *WARNING*
> 
> 
> 
> Beware of the new movie RED. Summit studios has released two version of the bluray movie. One is a movie only version with only a dd5.1 sound track and a video bitrate of (BD25): 25779 kbps.
> 
> 
> The special addition has a DTS-MA sound track and a video bitrate of (BD50): 28024 kbps.
> 
> 
> You are getting an inferior version if you buy the "movie only" version. They do not state these changes clearly on the box. I was duped into the movie only version thinking i was getting everything but all the extras. Found out I was wrong. Target how ever is aware of this and is allowing to return my movie which is kind of them since this isn't their fault.
> 
> 
> Found most of this info here: http://www.hometheaterforum.com/foru...io-comparisons
> 
> 
> PS: i wonder what Ralph has to say about this new alarming trend. I hope it doesn't become the norm.



I guess that's why the movie only edition sells for $13 bucks while the special edition is more.


----------



## Dalumberjack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamE55* /forum/post/19945781
> 
> 
> I guess that's why the movie only edition sells for $13 bucks while the special edition is more.



some stores still sell it for $22 dollars. For example, target sells it now for $22.99. I must of gotten it on "sale" at target lol.


----------



## Mr D

I bought my basic BD version of Red at Walmart and the price on the shelf was higher than the $13 amount at the checkout, surprised me.


From now on I will double check and see if I am getting a watered down BD "generic" brand instead of a quality BD.


And frankly this smells of a class action lawsuit in the making, or a massive counterfeit ring selling BD copies to the big box stores. Most people would not have noticed if a BD was actually a real BD, just because it plays in a BD player.


On a conspiracy theory view it could be that the big box stores fully know that these generic BD movies have the bare thrills in them, basic audio and no extras and are not letting the public know this. Cheaper to manufacture, larger profit margin?


----------



## CSonntag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bladerunner1959* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB,
> 
> On the same topic...the bluray of "A Bridge too Far" is a nice blu disk of what I think is 1 of theee best WWII films ever. My guess is a Ralph review would put video in 80 ish and sound in mid 80's but it is a solid step up from the dvd. "Battle of Britain" on blu is sweet as well



Just wanted to let you guys know that I picked up the Criterion release of The Thin Red Line yesterday and watched it last night. Although not your typical WWII movie, it's a good analysis of the human condition when put in the horrifying face of infantry wartime.


I must say Criterion did a really nice remastering job on this one. Video quality ranks right up there with some of the best, with audio maybe at second tier level.


Now I wish someone would do a critical remastering job of The Guns of Navarone. I remember seeing this as a kid with my dad and was mesmerized. I watch it whenever it is played on cable, but it clearly is in need of some love!

Chris


----------



## rdgrimes

Just a suggestion to Ralph and Lee:


If you could include the releases UPC number right after the release dates, it would be a nice bit of information to include. Especially with the plethora of releases now sporting several different combo sets. Also makes it easy and quick to go look them up at retailers.


----------



## BNestico

Is there any chance to see a review of the Complete Series of Deadwood they released on blu ray a few months ago? It may be one of the best, if not the best show HBO has ever done. David Milch is a genious. He should've written Starz's Spartacus series and it would've been even better.



P.S. I saw above about the movie only version of Red only having a Dolby Digital track. I bought the 2nd Pirates of the Carribean on BD a few days ago and on the back it says it has a DTS HD audio track but when I played it, I realized that it had an uncompressed 5.1 PCM track (which still sounded great) and not the DTS HD track as stated. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## joebloggs13

Just picked up the BD set of Stieg Larsson's Millenium Trilogy. I have read The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, and am hafway through The Girl who Played with Fire. They are fantastic stories. Can't wait to watch Part 1 tonight! I am just wondering if there will be a review on these films??


----------



## yankeeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dalumberjack* /forum/post/19945308
> 
> *WARNING*
> 
> 
> 
> Beware of the new movie RED. Summit studios has released two version of the bluray movie. One is a movie only version with only a dd5.1 sound track and a video bitrate of (BD25): 25779 kbps.
> 
> 
> The special addition has a DTS-MA sound track and a video bitrate of (BD50): 28024 kbps.
> 
> 
> You are getting an inferior version if you buy the "movie only" version. They do not state these changes clearly on the box. I was duped into the movie only version thinking i was getting everything but all the extras. Found out I was wrong. Target how ever is aware of this and is allowing to return my movie which is kind of them since this isn't their fault.
> 
> 
> Found most of this info here: http://www.hometheaterforum.com/foru...io-comparisons
> 
> 
> PS: i wonder what Ralph has to say about this new alarming trend. I hope it doesn't become the norm.



This kind of stuff is very scary to someone like me. I dont care for extra's, I never find time to watch them, so I am always happy to get a version with only the movie, but I certainly dont want a lessor version of the movie!!!!! What kind of crap is this?????????


----------



## andrewbkillen

Just wondering if you would be reviewing the Stanley Kubrick Collection that was just released on BR?


Thanks

Andrew


----------



## tlalotoani

Should review A SCANNER DARKLY, has SUPERB image quality, sound is only average tough


----------



## mrvideo

I sent the following info to [email protected] . Thought forum readers would like to know about it as well.


I received my copy of the Blu-ray release of Rookie Blue, from Amazon.com, and over the weekend did a viewing marathon of all the episodes, and the special features.


Unfortunately the release contains programming and production errors. It is as if no one bothered to test the discs before duplication was started.


Discs 1 and 3 are fine. Here is a list of the issues:


Disc 2:


1) Episode 5 - Pop-up menu is not there/not available. It is for all 12 of the other episodes on the discs.


Disc 4:


1) Featurette aspect ratio is wrong. It appears as though the 16:9 video was shrunk vertically to around 2.35:1 and then letterboxed for 16:9. It really looks bad.


2) After doing a "Play All" of the Stryker report pieces, instead of returning to the Special Features menu, episode 13 is played. I do not know what happens when each of the reports are played separately.


3) Trailer #1 has the same wrong aspect ratio issue as #1 above.


4) After Trailer #1 plays, it returns to episode 13 at the point where I used the pop-up menu to return to the special features.


5) After Trailer #2 plays, it returns to episode 13 at the point where I used the pop-up menu in #4 to return to the special features.


----------



## SpellChecker

Ralph,

Just wondering if you had gotten a copy of this great film, due out in a couple of days (June 7), for review. This is one of my favorites, and it's in my shopping cart to purchase.


While I normally just hit "Buy Now" on favorite films, I've been disappointed at a number of recent blu ray releases, most notably "_The Greatest Story Ever Told_", which should be re-titled "_The Greatest Disappointment Ever Sold_". There are a couple of others that have made me gun-shy lately, so I'm hoping you or other people with honest observations can post an informative review of this upcoming blu ray release. This movie deserves a good transfer, so here's hoping that it gets it.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpellChecker* /forum/post/20530204
> 
> 
> Ralph,
> 
> Just wondering if you had gotten a copy of this great film, due out in a couple of days (June 7), for review. This is one of my favorites, and it's in my shopping cart to purchase.
> 
> 
> While I normally just hit "Buy Now" on favorite films, I've been disappointed at a number of recent blu ray releases, most notably "_The Greatest Story Ever Told_", which should be re-titled "_The Greatest Disappointment Ever Sold_". There are a couple of others that have made me gun-shy lately, so I'm hoping you or other people with honest observations can post an informative review of this upcoming blu ray release. This movie deserves a good transfer, so here's hoping that it gets it.



Greetings,


It didn't come my way for review SC. Sorry about that..










Regards,


----------



## zero the hero

any plans to review The Stunt Man? Just released on Bluray, one of greatest movies evarrrr!!!


----------



## Franin

Hi Ralph I've just read you've received your copy of LOTR EE







I'm looking forward in reading your review especially the first. Unfortunately I cannot trust screen caps downloaded from torrent sites so at least I know I'm getting a review from legitimate copies. Can't wait!!


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20572200
> 
> 
> Hi Ralph I've just read you've received your copy of LOTR EE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward in reading your review especially the first. Unfortunately I cannot trust screen caps downloaded from torrent sites so at least I know I'm getting a review from legitimate copies. Can't wait!!



Greetings,


Thanks Frank!










Regards,


----------



## Franin

How long before your review for LOTR EE is out Ralph?


----------



## Dmaxx67

Hey guys not sure if this is best place to post. I am about to start buying and burning my network hd movie collection. Question is is there a certain year that the blurays are true quality hd material from there original recording? Like Top Gun is it a good quality bluray or just get the dvd?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## mrvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dmaxx67* /forum/post/20650396
> 
> 
> Question is is there a certain year that the blurays are true quality hd material from there original recording?



Are you trying to imply that when Blu-rays first came out that all they did was upconvert the SD video and release it on Blu-ray? No, never happened. All Blu-ray releases are from HD masters, not upconverts. BTW, it is _their original_, not _there original_.



> Quote:
> Like Top Gun is it a good quality bluray or just get the dvd?


_Top Gun_ via the Blu-ray is great.


----------



## Dmaxx67

No I just didnt know what technology they used 10-20 years ago.Could they could actually make it true hd?


----------



## mrvideo

The technology has been around for quite a while. The earliest forms don't still exist. Keep in mind that HDTV has been around for a while now. The technology needed to support it had to be there as well. Not cheap, but there none-the-less.


Obviously it has improved over the years and has become cheaper. The technology to record HD, including transferring film to video, was there before the ability to cheaply create Blu-ray discs.


Unfortunately, the 2nd round of the format wars had to happen. History be damned. First it was the VHS/Beta war and then the Blu-ray/HD DVD war. Adoption of HD discs would have happened sooner, if it wasn't for the stupid war.


----------



## Dmaxx67

Copy that so any bluray disc I pick up is going to be worth the better quality, but from what I am picking up is that newer ones may have a tad bit better quality.


----------



## Dmaxx67

Any by newer ones I mean newly released movies.


----------



## mrvideo

Even recent releases of older movies can look better, especially when a lot of companies are going back into their library to find the best copy available and retransferring it to HD, using all of the latest tools to "fix" any problems.


The recent movies have the advantage of being able to work from the 4k HD masters that are used for theaters these days.


So, don't expect a bad transfer when you buy a Blu-ray. Much, much, better than DVD.



Too bad that 4k for home use doesn't exist yet


----------



## joebloggs13

Just wondering if Blade Runner 'The Complete Collection' or the Final Cut of the film will get reviewed here...A classic Sci-fi that was ground breaking, and ahead of it's time. I was too young to see it in theatres, but came accross the movie in the nineties, and it has been a favourite ever since. I have heard many good things about this particular release, and am wondering if Ralph and the gang will get the chance to review this gem.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/20711346
> 
> 
> Just wondering if Blade Runner 'The Complete Collection' or the Final Cut of the film will get reviewed here...A classic Sci-fi that was ground breaking, and ahead of it's time. I was too young to see it in theatres, but came accross the movie in the nineties, and it has been a favourite ever since. I have heard many good things about this particular release, and am wondering if Ralph and the gang will get the chance to review this gem.



Greetings,


No plans at the moment Joe but perhaps in the future. Thanks..










Regards,


----------



## Toknowshita




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/20711346
> 
> 
> Just wondering if Blade Runner 'The Complete Collection' or the Final Cut of the film will get reviewed here...A classic Sci-fi that was ground breaking, and ahead of it's time. I was too young to see it in theatres, but came accross the movie in the nineties, and it has been a favourite ever since. I have heard many good things about this particular release, and am wondering if Ralph and the gang will get the chance to review this gem.



Here's all you need to know:


GO BUY IT! This set pretty much has every cut Ridley Scott ever released to the public and it also contains a workprint. If you are a fan of Blade Runner there is no reason this should not be in your collection.


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toknowshita* /forum/post/20713368
> 
> 
> Here's all you need to know:
> 
> 
> GO BUY IT! This set pretty much has every cut Ridley Scott ever released to the public and it also contains a workprint. If you are a fan of Blade Runner there is no reason this should not be in your collection.



Picked up my copy a 2 days ago. In a word...Stunning. I started with the Director's Final Cut of the film, as it was given the most attention regarding video and audio, and I was amazed. My favourite version is the one with Ford's voice over, which is the North American TR. I am also curious to see the International release, which is supposed to be more violent. All in all, a tremendous Blu-ray package. Wow.


----------



## chris bryant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/20722810
> 
> 
> Picked up my copy a 2 days ago. In a word...Stunning. I started with the Director's Final Cut of the film, as it was given the most attention regarding video and audio, and I was amazed. My favourite version is the one with Ford's voice over, which is the North American TR. I am also curious to see the International release, which is supposed to be more violent. All in all, a tremendous Blu-ray package. Wow.



Not much use in Ralph spending time on this one, since there is no doubt it's already in every scifi movie nerds collection, including yours Joe. Not much he could add. I suspect he would use the words "stunning" and "tremendous" somewhere in his review. I have the "briefcase" edition, so all of my fellow movie nerds know what I think about this flick.


----------



## chris bryant

Has anybody seen Hostage with Bruce "I'm gonna shoot the bad guy" Willis? It came out on bd and, I'm embarrased to say, had no idea it was even made. Is it worth the 10 bucks,,,,er,,, well, I guess that should tell me something. I tried Ralphs data base blog but no luck.


----------



## chris bryant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yankeeman* /forum/post/20360146
> 
> 
> This kind of stuff is very scary to someone like me. I dont care for extra's, I never find time to watch them, so I am always happy to get a version with only the movie, but I certainly dont want a lessor version of the movie!!!!! What kind of crap is this?????????



I'm hearing that Hostage suffers from the same problems, (note earlier post). I think the studio changed the the aspect ratio, which was 235 on the dvd, to 1:185 on the bd and took off all the extras. Nobody has ever said that the movie studio's corporate bean counter's are geniuses, they just want us to show them the money. I too, have pulled back from buying bd's of late.


----------



## Philnick

I ordered it immediately after auditioning it via free Amazon Prime streaming last night. It's a beautiful film - the funny thing is that I didn't cry while watching it, but everything I've read about it this morning has elicited tears.


The image quality of much of this film was intentionally "sketchy" so if you're after a disk to "show off" your system, this isn't it - but as an essay about the human heart, it's unparalleled, and ultimately optimistic.


And to quote Woody Allen, "We need the eggs."


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Philnick* /forum/post/20761364
> 
> 
> I ordered it immediately after auditioning it via free Amazon Prime streaming last night. It's a beautiful film - the funny thing is that I didn't cry while watching it, but everything I've read about it this morning has elicited tears.
> 
> 
> The image quality of much of this film was intentionally "sketchy" so if you're after a disk to "show off" your system, this isn't it - but as an essay about the human heart, it's unparalleled, and ultimately optimistic.
> 
> 
> And to quote Woody Allen, "We need the eggs."



Greetings,


I couldn't agree more Phil. I love Eternal sunshine...


----------



## joebloggs13

Went on a bit of a BD buying spree recently...







...among others, No Country fo Old Men, Eastern Promises, History of Violence, Nanny Mcphee Returns, Chronivles of Narnia:LWW, Dr No, The Outlaw Josey Wales, The Mummy Returns, The Constant Gardener. Should last a while...


----------



## JamE55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/20773850
> 
> 
> Went on a bit of a BD buying spree recently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...among others, No Country fo Old Men, Eastern Promises, History of Violence, Nanny Mcphee Returns, Chronivles of Narnia:LWW, Dr No, The Outlaw Josey Wales, The Mummy Returns, The Constant Gardener. Should last a while...



All great titles! Except for Nanny McPhee.







Last time i did a BD buying spree was over a year ago and bought 25 titles in one order. lol!


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamE55* /forum/post/20774012
> 
> 
> All great titles! Except for Nanny McPhee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time i did a BD buying spree was over a year ago and bought 25 titles in one order. lol!



Nanny Mcphee returns was more for my daughter, but I have to admit that I watch them as well.







I am also still working my way through my 5 disc Blade Runner Ultimate edition.


----------



## joebloggs13

Any plans to review The Name of the Rose? Some reviews state that the transfer is not that great, but probably due to the original quality of the film. Audio supposed to be good, but not great. This would be a great addition, but I am a bit disapointed with the first review. Perhaps a second opinion?


----------



## joebloggs13

..


----------



## hmunster2

Hello, I posted this on the Sony Blu-ray player forum, but thought that this might be a better forum for info for my problem. I am using a sony s570 BR player and am outputting the audio by digital coax into my older yamaha avr.

I have had no problem (over 8 months) with the audio on br disc that was DTS encoded, it played in 5.1 (and sounded great). But the last 2 br discs "Red" and "Let Me In" were encoded with dolby digital 5.1 for Red and Dolby Ture HD for "let me in". They would only play in 2 channels. The display for the sony showed dolby 5.1 for the "let me in" movie, didn't check for "red", yet only 2 channels were indicated on the avr's display, and indeed, only the front LR and the sub were giving sound.

I checked the sony with some br discs that I have encoded in DTS and no problem.

Has anybody run into similar difficulty, or have any experience with the 2 br-dvd's mentioned?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Philnick

Quote:

Originally Posted by *hmunster2* 
Hello, I posted this on the Sony Blu-ray player forum, but thought that this might be a better forum for info for my problem. I am using a sony s570 BR player and am outputting the audio by digital coax into my older yamaha avr.

I have had no problem (over 8 months) with the audio on br disc that was DTS encoded, it played in 5.1 (and sounded great). But the last 2 br discs "Red" and "Let Me In" were encoded with dolby digital 5.1 for Red and Dolby Ture HD for "let me in". They would only play in 2 channels. The display for the sony showed dolby 5.1 for the "let me in" movie, didn't check for "red", yet only 2 channels were indicated on the avr's display, and indeed, only the front LR and the sub were giving sound.

I checked the sony with some br discs that I have encoded in DTS and no problem.

Has anybody run into similar difficulty, or have any experience with the 2 br-dvd's mentioned?

Thank you very much.
If you've set your player to send the signal as PCM, and you're connected by coax or optical, it will downmix it to 2-channel stereo, as those connections (collectively known as SPDIF) don't have enough bandwidth to pass more than two channels of PCM.


The only reason I can imagine for this problem to crop up suddenly is that you were sending as bitstream previously, and switched to PCM recently.


Why would you have changed that? Perhaps because you had played a disk with audio in a format that your receiver choked on and switching to PCM got you sound, but only in stereo.


If your receiver has an HDMI input, use an HDMI 1.3 (or better) cable, which can carry up to 8 channels of PCM - for 7.1. That way, if your receiver can't decode the newer formats, you can have your player translate them to 5.1 or 7.1 lossless PCM - much higher quality than bitstreaming over the coax connection, which sends the audio in the lossy core of the Dolby or DTS soundtrack.


Hope this helped!


PS Nice to see that Sony is now putting SACD capability into its lower-end Blu-ray players. I'm still using an old Denon Universal DVD player to listen to my SACD and DVD-Audio disks - using a 5.1 analog link (6 RCA cables) into my pre-HDMI Yamaha AVR. Using an HDMI connection to your amp (with the player set to output PCM) would also get you better sound from your SACDs than the optical connection.


----------



## Philnick

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Philnick* 
If you've set your player to send the signal as PCM, and you're connected by coax or optical, it will downmix it to 2-channel stereo, as those connections (collectively known as SPDIF) don't have enough bandwidth to pass more than two channels of PCM.


The only reason I can imagine for this problem to crop up suddenly is that you were sending as bitstream previously, and switched to PCM recently.


Why would you have changed that? Perhaps because you had played a disk with audio in a format that your receiver choked on and switching to PCM got you sound, but only in stereo.


If your receiver has an HDMI input, use an HDMI 1.3 (or better) cable, which can carry up to 8 channels of PCM - for 7.1. That way, if your receiver can't decode the newer formats, you can have your player translate them to 5.1 or 7.1 lossless PCM - much higher quality than bitstreaming over the coax connection, which sends the audio in the lossy core of the Dolby or DTS soundtrack.


Hope this helped!


PS Nice to see that Sony is now putting SACD capability into its lower-end Blu-ray players. I'm still using an old Denon Universal DVD player to listen to my SACD and DVD-Audio disks - using a 5.1 analog link (6 RCA cables) into my pre-HDMI Yamaha AVR. Using an HDMI connection to your amp (with the player set to output PCM) would also get you better sound from your SACDs than the optical connection.
Another pair of possibilities has occurred to me:


1) You're bitstreaming, but those disks only have info on the two front main channels. I've encountered disks that use only the front center channel: check out the Blu-ray disk of _The Adventures of Robin Hood_, starring Errol Flynn. The original was in mono, right? So they used only the front center channel on that disk.


2) If, on the other hand, you have this problem with _every_ Dolby Digital disk you play but not for DTS, there may be something wrong with your receiver's configuration for decoding Dolby Digital. You didn't identify what AVR you're using, so I couldn't download the manual for it (I did for your Sony player, which was how I saw that it plays SACD disks).


Go through your AVR's setup menus carefully - if there's a separate section to configure Dolby from DTS, see if you can make the Dolby settings match the DTS settings as much as possible.


Good luck!


----------



## hmunster2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Philnick* /forum/post/20872811
> 
> 
> Another pair of possibilities has occurred to me:
> 
> 
> 1) You're bitstreaming, but those disks only have info on the two front main channels. I've encountered disks that use only the front center channel: check out the Blu-ray disk of _The Adventures of Robin Hood_, starring Errol Flynn. The original was in mono, right? So they used only the front center channel on that disk.
> 
> 
> 2) If, on the other hand, you have this problem with _every_ Dolby Digital disk you play but not for DTS, there may be something wrong with your receiver's configuration for decoding Dolby Digital. You didn't identify what AVR you're using, so I couldn't download the manual for it (I did for your Sony player, which was how I saw that it plays SACD disks).
> 
> 
> Go through your AVR's setup menus carefully - if there's a separate section to configure Dolby from DTS, see if you can make the Dolby settings match the DTS settings as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Good luck!



Phil, thanks for the suggestions. I did check to make sure the output was not in PCM, but in Auto, and I know that I did not change anything. Somebody suggested that in fact, the company making the disc is not providing the lossy DD, but only the DD True on the blu-ray-they said that they have encounterred this with other blu-rays by that company.

One other thing that occurred to me-I have the tv (sony) connected to my Yamaha AVR by an optical cable for 5.1 when watching cable (no box , just coax to tv) and the audio return channel sends the DD 5.1 from the tv to the yamaha-maybe the tv is taking the audio over the HDMI and sending it to the receiver (preventing the dig coax from sending the signal to the receiver-but I would think that this would also occur with DTS encoded discs). I am going to try to play the disc again and remove the optical cable from the tv to the yamaha.

Thanks again


----------



## hmunster2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hmunster2* /forum/post/20873435
> 
> 
> Phil, thanks for the suggestions. I did check to make sure the output was not in PCM, but in Auto, and I know that I did not change anything. Somebody suggested that in fact, the company making the disc is not providing the lossy DD, but only the DD True on the blu-ray-they said that they have encounterred this with other blu-rays by that company.
> 
> One other thing that occurred to me-I have the tv (sony) connected to my Yamaha AVR by an optical cable for 5.1 when watching cable (no box , just coax to tv) and the audio return channel sends the DD 5.1 from the tv to the yamaha-maybe the tv is taking the audio over the HDMI and sending it to the receiver (preventing the dig coax from sending the signal to the receiver-but I would think that this would also occur with DTS encoded discs). I am going to try to play the disc again and remove the optical cable from the tv to the yamaha.
> 
> Thanks again



Phil, it wasn't the ARC (audio return).

I found a setting on my Sony player's menu that is called "BD Audio Mix"-in the on position it outputs the audio obtained by mixing the interactive and secondary audio to the primary audio.

When I turned this to the off position, I got my 5.1 DD soundtrack.

Go figure, anyway glad that I solved the problem.


----------



## Philnick

Quote:

Originally Posted by *hmunster2* 
Phil, it wasn't the ARC (audio return).

I found a setting on my Sony player's menu that is called "BD Audio Mix"-in the on position it outputs the audio obtained by mixing the interactive and secondary audio to the primary audio.

When I turned this to the off position, I got my 5.1 DD soundtrack.

Go figure, anyway glad that I solved the problem.
"I think that in the future, everyone will wear a mask. They're quite comfortable." The Dread Pirate Wesley, in _The Princess Bride_


The way Blu-ray players from all manufacturers handle the commentary /Picture-In-Picture audio track is a disgrace. If left enabled, the player transcodes the lossless audio tracks into lossy Dolby Digital _even when there is no Secondary Audio track_ - compromising the sound quality even through the multichannel analog outputs. *Secondary Audio should only be enabled when you actually want to listen to a commentary or PIP track and then be immediately disabled.*


Of course, the setup menu to enable or disable Secondary Audio can only be reached while the player is stopped, requiring the player to re-read the disk in order to play the Secondary Audio track.


To make things worse, to avoid tech support calls from customers who can't hear the Secondary Audio track, most ship the damn things with Secondary Audio enabled - leading many consumers to the conclusion that lossless audio is a scam because they can't hear any difference.


Glad you've solved your problem. Nothing takes the place of a little spelunking in the setup menu!


----------



## Philnick

I got the Blu-ray of _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_, as I said I was going to a few posts back, but I've run into an unusual problem.


I have a Panasonic DMP-BD50, one of the pioneering Blu-ray players (the first to be able to internally decode DTS HD Master Audio and send it - and Dolby TrueHD - to the AVR via either LPCM or 5.1 analog outputs). It has never had a problem with _any_ Blu-ray, DVD, or CD I've fed it in the three years I've had it. (It's on firmware version 2.1 from a year and a half ago. I won't be able to load the new 2.2 released this week for a few days.)


It plays the movie fine, but I can't get to any menu - it just autoplays and then repeats. Pressing Pop-Up Menu or Top Menu on the remote elicits the standard scold popup that says that you can't do that. I can use the Audio button to select soundtracks, but that's the extent of the menu control I have of this disk.


As a result, I can't get to the special features!


I have an SD card (probably 2GB) in the machine, but no internet connection to it, and thus BD-Live, and all internet access, is switched off. (I've always done my firmware updates via CD-ROM.) My theater is in the basement but my apartment, and thus my Wifi G router, is on the second floor. I tried using a WiFi G print server which doubles as an ethernet hub to connect the player, but the signal was so weak it took forever to do anything - twenty minutes or more to download a trailer.


Does this disk require using BD-Live to see the special features?


----------



## Philnick

I just found out why I can't see the extras on my copy of _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_.


While I ordered the domestic version of the disk from Amazon, I got it for a really good price - turns out what they sent me was the Canadian version, from "Alliance" instead of Universal, _which has no extras_, even though they're listed on the printed cover. The Alliance logo screen shows up right before the screen I describe above.


Now I have to call Amazon.


PS The only way I figured this out was by cruising the reader comments on the film under the review at HighDefDigest.com (which I found by using my favorite review aggregator site, hddb.com). The last comment mentioned that the Alliance version, imported from Canada, has no extra features.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Philnick* /forum/post/20907871
> 
> 
> I just found out why I can't see the extras on my copy of _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_.
> 
> 
> While I ordered the domestic version of the disk from Amazon, I got it for a really good price - turns out what they sent me was the Canadian version, from "Alliance" instead of Universal, _which has no extras_, even though they're listed on the printed cover. The Alliance logo screen shows up right before the screen I describe above.
> 
> 
> Now I have to call Amazon.
> 
> 
> PS The only way I figured this out was by cruising the reader comments on the film under the review at HighDefDigest.com (which I found by using my favorite review aggregator site, hddb.com). The last comment mentioned that the Alliance version, imported from Canada, has no extra features.



Greetings,


Aha! Glad you figured it out Phil. Stuff like that can be annoying..










Regards,


----------



## Philnick

Thanks, Ralph. A quick correction: use of a magnifying glass (really!) showed me that the cover didn't list any extras, and there's an "Alliance" logo in the bottom right corner of the cover. Of course, I couldn't see that with a blind buy online.


The three soundtrack options on this version are DTS HD Master Audio in English and in French, and an English Dolby Digital version. All are 5.1.


----------



## LEJ

Hello,


I just bought the blu ray of x-men first class, and I noticed neon blue, broken lines horizontally acorss the screen in a couple of scenes (one blue line in the middle of the screen in the scene in argentina, and a few blue lines in the scene where Havoc learns to use his power in the bunker). I haven't noticed this happening with any other DVDs, and it is just in those two scenes. I have a oppo player. Has anyone else noticed this? Do you think it is the disc or the player?


Thanks so much for your help!



Update: I went and exchanged the disc for another, and the blue lines are still showing up in the same sections. Any suggestions?? Also, I heard from someone who is having the same issues with the same movie (to an even greater extent), when they try to watch it on their computer or PS3, so maybe it is something to do with the settings on my player?


----------



## Philnick

Because an Amazon Marketplace buy that comes off the "other buying options" list from the main product page doesn't take you to a product page for the other seller, but only shows what that seller writes for a short squib in the list, it's a risky proposition.


We assume that it's the same product, but it may be a variant version of the disk that only shares the same title.


Even Amazon's order history is keyed only by title - so it linked to a different seller's product page every time I clicked on it, none of them the same as the guy I bought it from - who took the hit and issued me a full refund (including initial shipping). He didn't know there were different versions of the disk, and only had the Canadian. (He's going to have to try to resell that disk, used, for nearly nothing.) I paid for return shipping myself, though Amazon could have made him pay.


I advised him to put the name of the publisher and any version info in the squib that appears in the list to avoid having the same thing happen in the future. At least he could say the buyer was on notice that it wasn't the more expensive version.


So if you see a really tempting offer in the "other buying options" list, try to navigate to - and buy from - that seller's product page at amazon to make sure it's the version you want.


----------



## JamE55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LEJ* /forum/post/20930712
> 
> 
> Update: I went and exchanged the disc for another, and the blue lines are still showing up in the same sections. Any suggestions?? Also, I heard from someone who is having the same issues with the same movie (to an even greater extent), when they try to watch it on their computer or PS3, so maybe it is something to do with the settings on my player?



Just got my copy over the weekend and was watching it and didn't notice any type of blue line. If there was a blue line then it's hardly noticeable at least for me.



Ralph,


Any upcoming review for X-Men First Class?


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamE55* /forum/post/20938140
> 
> 
> Just got my copy over the weekend and was watching it and didn't notice any type of blue line. If there was a blue line then it's hardly noticeable at least for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph,
> 
> 
> Any upcoming review for X-Men First Class?



Greetings,


Just posted James..










I didn't have any problems with the video LEJ.










Regards,


----------



## LEJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benes* /forum/post/20938565
> 
> 
> You're seeing lens reflections.



I'm sorry, I don't know much about this... what are lens reflections, and is there anything I can do about them? Thanks!!


----------



## Sornom

Hey I just watched the blu ray on my PS3 and i noticed the same lines. It looked like lens reflection but I've never had that happen before. Also the lines came out at the same spots as the other member (argentina scene and havoc training.) I watched the movie on my projector but I'm going to rewatch those scenes on my plasma and see if the lines appear again.


----------



## Jamieb81

I purchased the new star wars original set on blue ray yesterday and it's totally awesome......watched a new hope the sound is truly amazing in THX also the picture is perfectly crisp and clear in detail.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jamieb81* /forum/post/20965252
> 
> 
> I purchased the new star wars original set on blue ray yesterday and it's totally awesome......watched a new hope the sound is truly amazing in THX also the picture is perfectly crisp and clear in detail.



Greetings,


Glad to hear it! I am hoping to post my review tomorrow..


Regards,


----------



## shimonmor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jamieb81* /forum/post/20965252
> 
> 
> I purchased the new star wars original set on blue ray yesterday and it's totally awesome......watched a new hope the sound is truly amazing in THX also the picture is perfectly crisp and clear in detail.



Picked up my copy today and am watching Episode IV and am amazed by the quality of the BR (although contrast and colors shift across the spectrum); it has rejuvenated this film for me.


I'm saddened that the original theatrical release wasn't included but I don't think we'll see it until Lucas regains his sanity or he leaves us for greener pastures.


Here's to hoping the rest of the films are given an effective transfer to BR (without too many CGI "improvements" by Lucas). Looking forward to Ralph's review too!


----------



## joebloggs13

Well, I finally picked up a copy of Band of Brothers(great deal a CC







). After watching the first two episodes, it didn't disappoint. What a fantastic series. I saw this when it first came out on HBO, but the blu-ray version is phenominal. I am going to try to savour this series, and not blaze through the episodes.


----------



## Polcius




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/20967839
> 
> 
> Well, I finally picked up a copy of Band of Brothers(great deal a CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). After watching the first two episodes, it didn't disappoint. What a fantastic series. I saw this when it first came out on HBO, but the blu-ray version is phenominal. I am going to try to savour this series, and not blaze through the episodes.



Especially the sound is absolutely amazing... The Pacific's image/sound quality is way better; but BOB is a better show.


----------



## FieldingMelish

Is it possible that during production of Blu-Rays that an issue could occur on a small percentage of them? I am hoping so, because I unexpectedly detected a contrast issue with a new Blu-Ray disc. Before getting the disk, I saw Book of Eli on cable TV and was able to see the actors faces and clothing detail just prior to the first battle scene near the overpass. Bought the Blu-Ray and in the same scene, the actors were almost completely in silhouette; almost the same as when they genuinely were in silhouette when the action retreated underneath the overpass. Just prior, it was hard on the eyes trying to see detail that was so lost in shadow. It made me doubt my TV calibration and I checked it. All was okay. In fact, the forced preview videos on the same disk had good looking video. Just the movie showed lack of middle range detail. I subsequently returned the disc to Amazon and await a replacement.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FieldingMelish* /forum/post/21599459
> 
> 
> Is it possible that during production of Blu-Rays that an issue could occur on a small percentage of them? I am hoping so, because I unexpectedly detected a contrast issue with a new Blu-Ray disc. Before getting the disk, I saw Book of Eli on cable TV and was able to see the actors faces and clothing detail just prior to the first battle scene near the overpass. Bought the Blu-Ray and in the same scene, the actors were almost completely in silhouette; almost the same as when they genuinely were in silhouette when the action retreated underneath the overpass. Just prior, it was hard on the eyes trying to see detail that was so lost in shadow. It made me doubt my TV calibration and I checked it. All was okay. In fact, the forced preview videos on the same disk had good looking video. Just the movie showed lack of middle range detail. I subsequently returned the disc to Amazon and await a replacement.



Greetings,


Anything is possible I suppose. What are you using to ensure that your white/black levels are accurate?


Regards,


----------



## Dave Vaughn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FieldingMelish* /forum/post/21599459
> 
> 
> Is it possible that during production of Blu-Rays that an issue could occur on a small percentage of them? I am hoping so, because I unexpectedly detected a contrast issue with a new Blu-Ray disc. Before getting the disk, I saw Book of Eli on cable TV and was able to see the actors faces and clothing detail just prior to the first battle scene near the overpass. Bought the Blu-Ray and in the same scene, the actors were almost completely in silhouette; almost the same as when they genuinely were in silhouette when the action retreated underneath the overpass. Just prior, it was hard on the eyes trying to see detail that was so lost in shadow. It made me doubt my TV calibration and I checked it. All was okay. In fact, the forced preview videos on the same disk had good looking video. Just the movie showed lack of middle range detail. I subsequently returned the disc to Amazon and await a replacement.



Be sure to check what picture mode your display is in when watching TV versus the Blu-ray. It sounds like your gamma is messed up via Blu-ray, which could be cause by your picture mode or even possibly your Blu-ray player. Have you messed with any of the internal settings in the Blu-ray player (contrast, brightness, gamma, etc.)? Which brand of player do you have?


----------



## FieldingMelish

Ralph, I used the Disney WOW disc for those levels. I had eventually graduated myself to the advanced tests and gotten nicely acceptable results. As an example, a prior movie like The Dark Knight displayed as expected.


David, it's an Oppo BDP-93. I don't think I messed with its video controls, but I sure will check on that.


What's amusing about the situation is that my viewing of the same movie dates back to before my four year old Sony Bravia LCD broke and was replaced in late 2011 with a Samsung plasma D7000 series. The movie looked okay on the old LCD; where on the televised version I saw detail in the clothes and faces during the tense threats leading to the battle.


----------



## Dave Vaughn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FieldingMelish* /forum/post/21601138
> 
> 
> Ralph, I used the Disney WOW disc for those levels. I had eventually graduated myself to the advanced tests and gotten nicely acceptable results. As an example, a prior movie like The Dark Knight displayed as expected.
> 
> 
> David, it's an Oppo BDP-93. I don't think I messed with its video controls, but I sure will check on that.
> 
> 
> What's amusing about the situation is that my viewing of the same movie dates back to before my four year old Sony Bravia LCD broke and was replaced in late 2011 with a Samsung plasma D7000 series. The movie looked okay on the old LCD; where on the televised version I saw detail in the clothes and faces during the tense threats leading to the battle.



Double check the Oppo settings, just in case, but this seems very strange. The WOW disc is super accurate and if you follow their instructions, then things should look pretty darn good. I would check the TV settings as well to make sure you're using the same picture mode for TV and for your Blu-ray input, just to be sure.


----------



## FieldingMelish

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## RBFilms

Yes...you do need to check your Oppo BDP-93 settings...I have seen some that require adjustment. For example, my Cambridge Azur 751BD, which is an Oppo BDP-93 with an Audio upgrade, required the Contrast setting to be turned down to -10 ... a HUGE adjustment ... to get the BD Player Properly Calibrated.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FieldingMelish* /forum/post/21601138
> 
> 
> Ralph, I used the Disney WOW disc for those levels. I had eventually graduated myself to the advanced tests and gotten nicely acceptable results. As an example, a prior movie like The Dark Knight displayed as expected.
> 
> 
> David, it's an Oppo BDP-93. I don't think I messed with its video controls, but I sure will check on that.
> 
> 
> What's amusing about the situation is that my viewing of the same movie dates back to before my four year old Sony Bravia LCD broke and was replaced in late 2011 with a Samsung plasma D7000 series. The movie looked okay on the old LCD; where on the televised version I saw detail in the clothes and faces during the tense threats leading to the battle.


----------



## FieldingMelish

Thanks for the advice. I waited until the replacement came; showed up yesterday, and put it on without checking anything - the lazy man's way to start out.







Same issue. In the meantime, I had sauntered over to the calibration thread and learned about bias lighting. Controversial subject, it appeared. So, next test will be the Oppo check plus a re-calibration for dark room, then touched up with a bias light on. Maybe the movie in question has demonstrated defects in my setup, whereas most other movies I looked at gave me a pass.










btw - RBFilms, my setup is Oppo going HDMI into Receiver, then Receiver HDMI into the TV. Any calibration I have done was strictly on the TV. I suppose it's okay to change settings on the Oppo as well? (assuming that Oppo settings have been untouched/ at factory settings across the board)?


----------



## JamE55

Ralph or Lee,


Any chance this will be coming up for review?


Thx


----------



## RBFilms

Yes, all of my BD Players


2 - Oppo BDP-93

1 - Cambridge Axur 751BD

1 - Sonly PS3 - (Old Style)


ALL needed calibration settings tweaked to get ideal results. The cambridge was off by -10 clicks on contrast. I could not even get my TV Calibrated using WOW without fixing the BD Player first.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FieldingMelish* /forum/post/21617777
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I waited until the replacement came; showed up yesterday, and put it on without checking anything - the lazy man's way to start out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same issue. In the meantime, I had sauntered over to the calibration thread and learned about bias lighting. Controversial subject, it appeared. So, next test will be the Oppo check plus a re-calibration for dark room, then touched up with a bias light on. Maybe the movie in question has demonstrated defects in my setup, whereas most other movies I looked at gave me a pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - RBFilms, my setup is Oppo going HDMI into Receiver, then Receiver HDMI into the TV. Any calibration I have done was strictly on the TV. I suppose it's okay to change settings on the Oppo as well? (assuming that Oppo settings have been untouched/ at factory settings across the board)?


----------



## FieldingMelish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBFilms* /forum/post/21624637
> 
> 
> Yes, all of my BD Players
> 
> 
> 2 - Oppo BDP-93
> 
> 1 - Cambridge Axur 751BD
> 
> 1 - Sonly PS3 - (Old Style)
> 
> 
> ALL needed calibration settings tweaked to get ideal results. The cambridge was off by -10 clicks on contrast. I could not even get my TV Calibrated using WOW without fixing the BD Player first.



What TV were you using during those times?


I'll check my settings as soon as vacationing visitors leave. I might even download the same film from Vudu in order to see a comparison prior to tweaking, due to the display looking okay with other flicks (which doesn't necessarily mean that what I am seeing with other flicks might need improvement; maybe they possess lots of leeway).



Added this: I read the Oppo manual in the relevant section and they advise tweaking the blu-ray player after having had exhausted the possible tweaking in the TV controls (using a disk such as Spears & Munsil, or in this case, Disney's WOW.)


----------



## triumphrider74

Just a suggestion that I thought I would post up here and see if anyone else agrees.


I think that there need to be more reviews of the older releases that are new to Blu. For example, there are no reviews for either North By Northwest or Bullitt.


It could just be that there is only enough time for some of the releases to Blu, or maybe the reasoning is that these classics will be purchased regardless of quality because of being favorite flix.


No biggie, just a suggestion.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *triumphrider74* /forum/post/21639405
> 
> 
> Just a suggestion that I thought I would post up here and see if anyone else agrees.
> 
> 
> I think that there need to be more reviews of the older releases that are new to Blu. For example, there are no reviews for either North By Northwest or Bullitt.
> 
> 
> It could just be that there is only enough time for some of the releases to Blu, or maybe the reasoning is that these classics will be purchased regardless of quality because of being favorite flix.
> 
> 
> No biggie, just a suggestion.



Greetings,


Thanks for the suggestion. I cover titles like those when they are sent to me for review. I recently reviewed To kill a mockingbird. If you take a look at the 900 plus reviews I have posted (in the review database) you will see some of the classic releases I have covered.


Regards,


----------



## RBFilms

I have the following PDP Display Panels:


* Pioneer Kuro KRP-500M - (Master Bedroom)

* Pioneer Kuro KRP-600M - (Home Theater)


It did not matter which TV I used, the Plasmas are reference quality and they are professionally calibrated. Cambridge messed with the firmware of the Oppo BD-93 that their system is based on. Cambridge typically makes a great product, but it is impossible to reach them for tech support. You must go through a dealer, and not all dealers are on top of communicating with Cambridge. I cannot recommend the Cambridge Azur 751-BD Player due to this issue. STick with an Oppo if you want a reference BD Player.


VUDU is the best of the streaming services as far as quality, but it is a far cry from Blu-ray Disc. For evaluation purposes, I would try to view high quality content that is know to be reference quality off a Blu-ray Disc.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FieldingMelish* /forum/post/21638765
> 
> 
> What TV were you using during those times?
> 
> 
> I'll check my settings as soon as vacationing visitors leave. I might even download the same film from Vudu in order to see a comparison prior to tweaking, due to the display looking okay with other flicks (which doesn't necessarily mean that what I am seeing with other flicks might need improvement; maybe they possess lots of leeway).
> 
> 
> 
> Added this: I read the Oppo manual in the relevant section and they advise tweaking the blu-ray player after having had exhausted the possible tweaking in the TV controls (using a disk such as Spears & Munsil, or in this case, Disney's WOW.)


----------



## Dave Vaughn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBFilms* /forum/post/21643059
> 
> 
> VUDU is the best of the streaming services as far as quality, but it is a far cry from Blu-ray Disc. For evaluation purposes, I would try to view high quality content that is know to be reference quality off a Blu-ray Disc.



I couldn't agree more...Vudu is great for what it is, but it pales in comparison to Blu-ray.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Vaughn* /forum/post/21646039
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more...Vudu is great for what it is, but it pales in comparison to Blu-ray.



Greetings,


^ make that +2..











Regards,


----------



## FieldingMelish

Plus 3, lol.










I temporarily misplaced my WOW disc, so I cracked open a cellophane wrapped Spears & Munsil that I had in the cabinet (initial buying frenzy). That disc took boning up on the documentation because the Spears & Munsil didn't come with Goofy to help me out. Afterward, I happened across the WOW disc. I'll probably flip a coin as to which to use for the next testing session, but I'm real curious about the patterns on Spears & Munsil.


----------



## JamE55

Ralph or Lee,


Any chance of the Immortal movie review coming up? Pretty excited about this one.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamE55* /forum/post/21737230
> 
> 
> Ralph or Lee,
> 
> 
> Any chance of the Immortal movie review coming up? Pretty excited about this one.



Greetings,


I received the 2D version from Fox but am awaiting the 3D version which should arrive today or tomorrow. I have watched 3/4 of it and am pleased with the audio/video quality.










Look for my review later this week.


Regards,


----------



## JamE55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/21737588
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> I received the 2D version from Fox but am awaiting the 3D version which should arrive today or tomorrow. I have watched 3/4 of it and am pleased with the audio/video quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look for my review later this week.
> 
> 
> Regards,



Thanks Ralph. The 3D version of that movie will be Game Over!







The fight scene during the end will be EPIC!










I already have 2D in my que but will wait for 3D to see if it's worth it.


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamE55* /forum/post/21737927
> 
> 
> Thanks Ralph. The 3D version of that movie will be Game Over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fight scene during the end will be EPIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have 2D in my que but will wait for 3D to see if it's worth it.



I concur! I saw this in a Sony theater in digital 3-D - BLOWN AWAY! I picked it up today but will wait for the weekend to watch it so that I can crank the sound up a bit. By then the review might be up also. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## ozar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillyC26* /forum/post/21753235
> 
> 
> Where is the best place to buy Blu-rays? online or at like wal-mart?



Hello and welcome!


I usually find the best prices at Amazon, or sometimes on eBay. Places like BestBuy and Walmart runs some good sales at times, too.


----------



## BrutalBodyShots

Hey Ralph,


Think you could do an update on your top reviews of all time when you have a chance? Greatly appreciated. Thanks and keep up the great work!


----------



## Htdude14

Hi Ralph, will you be doing a Red Tails BD review. Missed this in the theatre and looking forward to it.

cheers,


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Htdude14* /forum/post/22006854
> 
> 
> Hi Ralph, will you be doing a Red Tails BD review. Missed this in the theatre and looking forward to it.
> 
> cheers,



Greetings,


I am planning on receiving it from 20th Century Fox for review. They rarely forward review copies that land prior to street date but I will update this post once I have it in hand.


Regards,


----------



## Lee Weber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamE55* /forum/post/21737230
> 
> 
> Ralph or Lee,
> 
> 
> Any chance of the Immortal movie review coming up? Pretty excited about this one.



Did he say "Lee" too? wow! hehe


----------



## Htdude14




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/22007504
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> I am planning on receiving it from 20th Century Fox for review. They rarely forward review copies that land prior to street date but I will update this post once I have it in hand.
> 
> 
> Regards,



Thanks!

cheers


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Weber* /forum/post/22007523
> 
> 
> Did he say "Lee" too? wow! hehe



Greetings,


Oh stop..!











Regards,


----------



## JamE55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Weber* /forum/post/22007523
> 
> 
> Did he say "Lee" too? wow! hehe



Correct! I did not mention chopped liver. lol


----------



## jtjjen

I have two recommendations for blu-rays.


1) The Art of Flight - this disc has spectacular video and audio and has been recommended by Joel Silver (founder of ISF):

http://www.cepro.com/article/the_art...e-art_blu-ray/ 


2) Anamusic HD - this is a cumputer generated music and video disc that I first saw playing at one of Texas Instruments DLP demo theaters and had to have it.


These two discs are my top demo discs. You might want to check these out.


John


----------



## RBFilms

I thought I would comment since unlike the other films mentioned in this thread, I am very familiar with these titles and tend to disagree. Ignore my opinions about the content itself...










Art of Flight is in no way a reference disc in my opinion. There is a good deal of grain and noise in the film and a lack of detail, the video encode is not the best, and the overall look seems soft to me. The audio is mostly made up of synthesized instruments which have a 22K brick wall filter ... so there is limited frequency response and it seems compressed and lacking dynamic range. Also, while the music is appropriate for the film, you have to like that kind of music to really appreciate it. I have heard much better and more engaging alternative music tracks in Action Sports films.


I am very familiar with Animusic as I was involved with the creator and his team at one point. This is animated content and visually interesting. Animated content tends to look good but there is no reference to the real world. I prefer more organic and natural material for reference viewing. Again, same comments as above on the sound ... all synthesized instruments and in this case, a style of music I do not care for.


For me, a reference disc must have BOTH exceptional picture & sound quality. I lean towards nature, flesh tones and other material I can relate to and compare to a real world example.


However, I can appreciate the Cool Factor these discs have to offer and they certainly do not look bad ... just not reference to me.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtjjen* /forum/post/22047147
> 
> 
> I have two recommendations for blu-rays.
> 
> 
> 1) The Art of Flight - this disc has spectacular video and audio and has been recommended by Joel Silver (founder of ISF):
> 
> http://www.cepro.com/article/the_art...e-art_blu-ray/
> 
> 
> 2) Anamusic HD - this is a cumputer generated music and video disc that I first saw playing at one of Texas Instruments DLP demo theaters and had to have it.
> 
> 
> These two discs are my top demo discs. You might want to check these out.
> 
> 
> John


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Welcome to the new platform!










You will note that the code for the reviews posted prior to the transition over to the new system is a little off (sizing, positioning etc). Due to the number of them they will remain as is which generally speaking isn't that far off.


I have made some slight adjustments to the template which is reflected in the reviews posted since we switched over.


I know there will be some growing pains but so far things have operated smoothly and we look forward to seeing everyone.










Any questions or concerns please feel free to ask.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


I just received *Wrath of the Titans 3D* and *Deliverance Blu-ray Digibook* for review. Keep an eye out for their reviews in the coming days.











Regards,


----------



## Lloyd-TX

What are the chances that y'all will be reviewing the U.S. Marshalls BD release any time soon?


USM is one of my all-time favorite movies, glad to finally see it released on BR!


TIA!


----------



## Lloyd-TX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lloyd-TX*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/360#post_22132618
> 
> 
> What are the chances that y'all will be reviewing the U.S. Marshalls BD release any time soon?
> 
> USM is one of my all-time favorite movies, glad to finally see it released on BR!
> 
> TIA!



OK.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lloyd-TX*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/360_20#post_22167674
> 
> 
> OK.



Greetings,


Soooo sorry Lloyd! I meant to reply to your query.










We weren't forwarded a copy of U.S. Marshals for review. Should it come my way I will certainly make it a priority..











Regards,


----------



## sillysally

Here's a little sleeper, Cat Run on Blu Ray.


Cross between Borat, Euro Trip, Holy Grail..

Like the movie The Guard, you do have to follow the script and listen closely for all the dark humor.


Strictly a Guy movie Rated R, not for the kiddies.


ss


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sillysally*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/360_20#post_22183620
> 
> 
> Here's a little sleeper, Cat Run on Blu Ray.
> 
> Cross between Borat, Euro Trip, Holy Grail..
> 
> Like the movie The Guard, you do have to follow the script and listen closely for all the dark humor.
> 
> Strictly a Guy movie Rated R, not for the kiddies.
> 
> ss



Greetings,


Thanks ss. I will definitely take a look..










Regards,


----------



## danforth

Hey! I was hoping that someone would be kind enough to post the video bitrates for the Mission Impossible Extreme Blu-ray Trilogy.


I apologize if this isn't the right place to request this, and if it's already been discussed, as I didn't come up with anything using the search tool.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lloyd-TX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/360#post_22167842
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Soooo sorry Lloyd! I meant to reply to your query.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We weren't forwarded a copy of U.S. Marshals for review. Should it come my way I will certainly make it a priority..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Mucho thanks for your reply, Ralph. I always look forward to your reviews!


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lloyd-TX*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/380_20#post_22224537
> 
> 
> Mucho thanks for your reply, Ralph. I always look forward to your reviews!



Greetings,


Sure thing Lloyd. Thanks!











Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


I expect JAWS to arrive early next week and hope to have the review posted shortly thereafter.











Regards,


----------



## Philnick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danforth*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/360#post_22201461
> 
> 
> Hey! I was hoping that someone would be kind enough to post the video bitrates for the Mission Impossible Extreme Blu-ray Trilogy.
> 
> I apologize if this isn't the right place to request this, and if it's already been discussed, as I didn't come up with anything using the search tool.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Check out the site CinemaSquid.com - run by a member here, I believe - which is an online database of the technical specs of Blu-ray disks and also links to reviews, including to those here.


I found it when the HDDB site - which I used to find reviews in the past - disappeared.


CinemaSquid is HDDB on steroids.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


JAWS arrived this afternoon. Look for a review in the next few days..










Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Total Recall Mind Bending Edition finally arrived today from Lionsgate (better late than never I suppose). I hope to have something posted in the next few days.


Regards,


----------



## Dave Vaughn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/360#post_22284041
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Total Recall Mind Bending Edition finally arrived today from Lionsgate (better late than never I suppose). I hope to have something posted in the next few days.
> 
> Regards,



Gotta love ladies with 3 breasts


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Vaughn*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/380_20#post_22284220
> 
> 
> Gotta love ladies with 3 breasts



Greetings,












Regards,


----------



## Lee Weber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Vaughn*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/360_40#post_22284220
> 
> 
> Gotta love ladies with 3 breasts



Ill settle for just one!


----------



## Lee Weber

Received The Walking Dead Season 2 as well as Halloween 4 & 5 today from Anchor Bay.


Its a bit of viewing as I didn't see Season 2 when it aired, but I plan to get them done asap!


----------



## Franin

After seeing Avengers a few times on Blu ray Ralph Im curiuos to read what score you would give. I havent seen it in 3D but in 2D is amazing.


----------



## Htdude14




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/390#post_22375499
> 
> 
> After seeing Avengers a few times on Blu ray Ralph Im curiuos to read what score you would give. I havent seen it in 3D but in 2D is amazing.



Show off...


----------



## Dave Vaughn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/390#post_22375499
> 
> 
> After seeing Avengers a few times on Blu ray Ralph Im curiuos to read what score you would give. I havent seen it in 3D but in 2D is amazing.



How did you get the Blu-ray so early?


----------



## dan4081




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Vaughn*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/390#post_22376508
> 
> 
> How did you get the Blu-ray so early?




Its already been released in a lot of places around the world.

Seems the U.S. will be one of the last to get it.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Vaughn*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/390#post_22376508
> 
> 
> How did you get the Blu-ray so early?



It was released in August over here.


----------



## Dave Vaughn

Ahh...makes sense. Didn't see you were "Down Under"










Best line of the movie though: "We have a Hulk." I LOVE that scene (and any scene with Scarlett in it







)


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave Vaughn*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/390#post_22376750
> 
> 
> Ahh...makes sense. Didn't see you were "Down Under"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best line of the movie though: "We have a Hulk." I LOVE that scene (and any scene with Scarlett in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



I think Scarlett is a stunner, smart choice they made adding her to the Avengers


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/380_20#post_22375499
> 
> 
> After seeing Avengers a few times on Blu ray Ralph Im curiuos to read what score you would give. I havent seen it in 3D but in 2D is amazing.



Greetings,


I am looking forward to it Frank. I saw it in the theater but not in 3D..



Regards,


----------



## yadfgp

Curious to see which 1 of you guys will be doing the review for The Avengers if you do that is. My money's on Ralph being the "lucky" one...










Should make for an excellent BR.


Can't wait to see it myself here eventually.


----------



## Brucew0617

Hulk: Puny God


----------



## Franin

Hey Ralph it shouldnt be long now for the Indiana Jones review


----------



## Philnick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/390#post_22388160
> 
> 
> Hey Ralph it shouldnt be long now for the Indiana Jones review



As if anyone's waiting for a review to buy this one! I've had a pre-order in at Amazon for months, and have been "de-accessioning" disks by trading them in at Amazon for gift-card credit - I've worked the cost of my copy of the set down to $31 this way.


----------



## Franin

I agree I will buy it but I do enjoy having a read of Ralphs reviews regardless.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/400_20#post_22388160
> 
> 
> Hey Ralph it shouldnt be long now for the Indiana Jones review



Greetings,


I am anxiously awaiting its arrival Frank...!











Regards,


----------



## thebesthereis


Any word on Marvel's The Avengers yet Lee/Ralph?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


It arrived late yesterday (loooong story). Look for the review soon and my apologies for the delay..



Regards,


----------



## Philnick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/390#post_22435255
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> It arrived late yesterday (loooong story). Look for the review soon and my apologies for the delay..
> 
> Regards,



Which: _Indy_ or _Avengers_?


----------



## Franin

I thought it was Avengers.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Philnick*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/400_20#post_22435444
> 
> 
> Which: _Indy_ or _Avengers_?



Greetings,


My reponse was regarding The Avengers query. My Indiana Jones Review has been up for nearly two weeks..











Regards,


----------



## Philnick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/390#post_22436315
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> My reponse was regarding The Avengers query. My Indiana Jones Review has been up for nearly two weeks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



My bad! I saw that the two inquiries about those were sequential and didn't go look for the _Indy_ set.


-Phil


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Philnick*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/400_20#post_22436349
> 
> 
> My bad! I saw that the two inquiries about those were sequential and didn't go look for the _Indy_ set.
> 
> -Phil



Greetings,


No problem at all Phil. Thanks for checking in..











Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


For those interested my 3D Blu-ray review of The Avengers will go live tomorrow..



Regards,


----------



## Lee Weber

Hello there,


I just upgraded my system to Triad Gold speakers and have taken the time for break them in and watch a few films I am familiar with. I am quite impressed with the upgrade.


I am working on Enemy Mine and Night of the living dead 1990. Should all be up by Monday evening.


Cheers,


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Weber*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/400_20#post_22470843
> 
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> I just upgraded my system to Triad Gold speakers and have taken the time for break them in and watch a few films I am familiar with. I am quite impressed with the upgrade.
> 
> I am working on Enemy Mine and Night of the living dead 1990. Should all be up by Monday evening.
> 
> Cheers,



Greetings,


Sweet...











Regards,


----------



## Franin

Seen Nemo on blu ray the other night Ralph you will love it .


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


I have the following titles in for review:


- Men in Black 3D

- The Dark Knight Rises

- Ted

- The Bourne Legacy

- Up 3D

- Finding Nemo 3D

- Catch me if you can


Look for reviews in the coming days and through next week. Everyone have a Happy and Safe Thanksgiving.











Regards,


----------



## Franin

Looking forward to the reviews Ralph.


----------



## gstriftos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/390#post_22611914
> 
> 
> - The Dark Knight Rises



And a comparison with The Dark Knight would be much appreciated in terms of video quality.


Thanks in advance and looking forward for all reviews.


----------



## Htdude14

Hey Ralph, will you be reviewing Lawless?


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Htdude14*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/400_20#post_22618001
> 
> 
> Hey Ralph, will you be reviewing Lawless?



Greetings,


Lee will be covering it and should be posting his review soon.











Regards,


----------



## Lee Weber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/400_40#post_22618394
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Lee will be covering it and should be posting his review soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



I am watching it in about 20mins. I will be posting it and Paranorman this weekend...


----------



## Dave Vaughn

Lee...my entire family LOVED Paranorman! Curious to see your thoughts on it.


----------



## wkingincharge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/400_20#post_22611914
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> I have the following titles in for review:
> 
> - Men in Black 3D
> 
> - The Dark Knight Rises
> 
> - Ted
> 
> - The Bourne Legacy
> 
> - Up 3D
> 
> - Finding Nemo 3D
> 
> - Catch me if you can
> 
> Look for reviews in the coming days and through next week. Everyone have a Happy and Safe Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Some great titles coming up for review!! looking forward to your thoughts because 4 of those are on my buy list already.


----------



## Htdude14




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Weber*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/420#post_22618418
> 
> 
> I am watching it in about 20mins. I will be posting it and Paranorman this weekend...



Good stuff, thanks guys!


----------



## glantern30

Hello Ralph,



Is there any chance of you doing a review of SKYFALL?


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glantern30*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/420_20#post_22959249
> 
> 
> Hello Ralph,
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any chance of you doing a review of SKYFALL?



Greetings,


Absolutely. Fox assures me it should arrive today. My apologies for the delay but Fox tends to forward screeners close to street date which puts writers behind the eight ball.


If it arrives today my review will post shortly thereafter.


Thanks!










Regards,


----------



## glantern30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/420#post_22960182
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Fox assures me it should arrive today. My apologies for the delay but Fox tends to forward screeners close to street date which puts writers behind the eight ball.
> 
> 
> If it arrives today my review will post shortly thereafter.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Thanks Ralph,



I don't write alot on the forums, but I love the reviews that you put together! It's usually the only place I check out reviews before I decide to buy a blu ray or not. It's like a one stop shop for audio,video and overall experience of a film. Thanks for the work that you do, I'm sure sometimes it can be tedious especially when it may not be your favorite genre of film lol.


----------



## audiofan1

I had a chance to watch" Sky Fall" and will hold my breath till your review Ralph! but make it soon its getting hard to breath


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/420_20#post_22975408
> 
> 
> I had a chance to watch" Sky Fall" and will hold my breath till your review Ralph! but make it soon its getting hard to breath



Greetings,


Today....











Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


I have made some changes to my theater room. We have gone to all theater chairs and added a row of Marbella Theater chairs from Seatcraft's Signature Series. I have also added two front wide channels for a 9.2 channel system running Audyssey DSX. Placement of the on-walls from Canton isn't optimum but opens the front soundstage quite nicely. You can click on the link in my signature to check it out.


Regards,


----------



## Franin

One movie I would like to see come on Blu ray is the Haunting the one with Liam Neeson and Owen Wilson. Been hanging out for it.


----------



## g4s

I'd really like to see a Blu-ray release of the Wim Wenders road movie "Until the End of the World" (1991) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0101458/?ref_=sr_1 Been waiting a long time. It was never even released on DVD here in the states. I do have it on VHS. Bet that would look great!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


I have moved to the Marantz AV8801 11.2 Channel Audio/Video processor and am running it in a 9.2 channel configuration. It's an excellent piece and I look forward to using it as my reference for reviews











Regards,


.


----------



## JulianPope

Anybody have a top 10 list of best looking blu ray's for LED or big screen TV's? Really want something thats going to have vibrant colors or great scenery


----------



## chris bryant

Ralph has his top picks somewhere here on AVS. I'd highly reccommend the new Bond movie, lots of action and an excellent 2d picture. Also, one of my favorites is the 5th Element with Bruce Willis, but make sure you get the newest bd edition, as they have had several versions over the years. I was blown away with the clarity and detail on my 120" front projection TR screen.


----------



## chris bryant

Hey Ralph, I still see the SVS pb13 sub. I love my SVS speakers and their subs rock the house, literally. Great choice. I like the lights under the seats. This is way too much fun to be work. I don't have an ipad and have been using a RF Logitech for a remote, but I like what I see in the picture. How do you like the Ipad in comparison to the Logitech products? Can the ipad do RF, as my stuff is hidden in the mech room.


----------



## ozar

Will any of the regular reviewers here be reviewing the April 15, 2008 blu-ray release of _A Passage to India_ (UPC: 043396162259)?


Sorry if it's been done already and I've missed it with my searching efforts.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozar*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/420_20#post_23266427
> 
> 
> Will any of the regular reviewers here be reviewing the April 15, 2008 blu-ray release of _A Passage to India_ (UPC: 043396162259)?
> 
> 
> Sorry if it's been done already and I've missed it with my searching efforts.



Greetings,


oz, I reviewed it in April 2008 just about a month prior to coming to AVS to handle Blu-ray reviews. Unfortunately the site that I wrote for and the review are no longer in existence. Here are my final thoughts from that review:

*A passage to India is a poignant film that deals with issues that we all may encounter in our lives at one time or another. It is well directed, scripted and acted and has the feel of a timeless classic. Sony has brought it to high definition blu-ray is a terrific package that will surely please fans and novices alike. Highly Recommended.*



It is still in my collection...











Regards,


----------



## ozar

Thanks, Ralph... I'm glad you kept some notes on your prior reviews.










I do like modern movies very much, but some of those older classics are sure hard to beat if the quality of the release itself is good...


----------



## vcrpro3

Does anyone know if the 1954 version of 'Brigadoon' was released on bluray?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


For those that keep track I have made a few changes to my reference review system. A few months back I moved from the Onkyo 5508 AVP to the Marantz AV8801. I am using the Marantz in a 9.2 channel configuration using DTS Neo:X to derive the additional channels.


The newest addition to my system in the Masquerade, horizontal electronic masking system by Carada. I love it and find the difference to be surprisingly beneficial. As good as the contrast is on my JVC RS-55 the black bars on wide aspect ratio sourced films are far from deep black. This is no longer an issue and the improvement in perceived depth and even contrast is noteworthy.


I have added the IR codes for controlling the Masquerade to my iRule configuration which allows me to control it using my system controller (iPad).











Regards,


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/420#post_23632657
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> For those that keep track I have made a few changes to my reference review system. A few months back I moved from the Onkyo 5508 AVP to the Marantz AV8801. I am using the Marantz in a 9.2 channel configuration using DTS Neo:X to derive the additional channels.
> 
> 
> The newest addition to my system in the Masquerade, horizontal electronic masking system by Carada. I love it and find the difference to be surprisingly beneficial. As good as the contrast is on my JVC RS-55 the black bars on wide aspect ratio sourced films are far from deep black. This is no longer an issue and the improvement in perceived depth and even contrast is noteworthy.
> 
> 
> I have added the IR codes for controlling the Masquerade to my iRule configuration which allows me to control it using my system controller (iPad).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



That's awesome Ralph I would love to do masking one time. Unfortunately where I'm living there is nobody that does it in our state.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/420#post_23638430
> 
> 
> That's awesome Ralph I would love to do masking one time. Unfortunately where I'm living there is nobody that does it in our state.



Greetings,


Frank, I installed the system and it truly is a painless procedure following the simple instructions from Carada. I am not certain about international shipping but if Carada ships your way I would recommend them.



Regards,


----------



## montana girl

Hi everyone, do you think they will ever release Jaws or Mask in 3D? I think either one of them would be awesome! (hope this hasn't already been discussed)


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *montana girl*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/440_20#post_23757955
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, do you think they will ever release Jaws or Mask in 3D? I think either one of them would be awesome! (hope this hasn't already been discussed)



Greetings,


It is hard to say. Universal did release Jurassic Park in 3D and seeing how Jaws is from the same studio and director, you never know..












Regards,


----------



## rdgrimes

I wonder if you guys have considered including information about copy protections in your reviews? In particular I was thinking about Cinavia. If so, care to post those thoughts?


----------



## JulianPope

Jaws in 3D might be cool, like Back to the Future II


----------



## audiofan1

Hi Ralph! Have you had a chance to review "Mud" ? its simply a stellar movie and a must see


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/400_100#post_23804333
> 
> 
> Hi Ralph! Have you had a chance to review "Mud" ? its simply a stellar movie and a must see



That's one film I would like to see


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/440_20#post_23804333
> 
> 
> Hi Ralph! Have you had a chance to review "Mud" ? its simply a stellar movie and a must see



Greetings,


I have seen it audiofan1 (rented on Vudu) but didn't receive it for review. I liked it as well...



Regards,


----------



## audiofan1

Mud reminded me a lot of Sling Blade" and by that I mean it had such a easy to watch flow perhaps due to the small town feel, not felt pushed or forced performance wise and the story had me very involved in how it would all end. The A/V pristine and the audio made itself known when needed and some of those sunsets took my breath away. And I must say I loved the soundtrack as well.


Did this even hit the theater or strait to disc?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/440_40#post_23804374
> 
> 
> That's one film I would like to see


Hi Franin! its worth the watch and there are some notable performances as well


----------



## Dave Vaughn

_Mud_ is one of my favorite movies of the year.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


I have made a modification to my review template in the audio ratings category. I have changed the bass rating category from *Low Frequency Extension* to *Low Frequency Effects*. The rating parameter for Low Frequency Effects will continue to be evaluated as I always have which takes into account the track's low frequency support as it pertains to the overall blend/balance within the surround mix.


I have added an additional non-factored rating element that will be called *Low Frequency Extension*. This will be found beneath the other audio rating elements and will be scored from 0.5 to 5.0 (like the others) however it won't be factored in the overall audio rating. The purpose of this addition is to provide some frame of reference for readers interested in my perspective on the presence of ultra low frequency content in the audio mix. I have made my viewpoint on how I rate soundtracks on Blu-ray clear however this will allow readers at a glance to get a feel for this aspect of the presentation.


That may or may not mean that the presence of ultra low content is pervasive, as many times it is momentary/fleeting, however I usually add my thoughts on that in my comments. This will not be done using measurements but will be a subjective analysis based upon what I hear. In the event there is nothing applicable with respect to the new rating element for Low Frequency Extension within a particular soundtrack (my review of Samson and Delilah is an example) it will be marked NA for not applicable.


I will give this and try and see how it goes as I am aware that there are those that follow our reviews who have expressed an interest in this area.


As always we appreciate your support and while we don't always hit the nail on the head it surely isn't due to a lack of trying.











Best regards,


----------



## djbluemax1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/450#post_24422112
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> I have made a modification to my review template in the audio ratings category. I have changed the bass rating category from *Low Frequency Extension* to *Low Frequency Effects*. The rating parameter for Low Frequency Effects will continue to be evaluated as I always have which takes into account the track's low frequency support as it pertains to the overall blend/balance within the surround mix.
> 
> 
> I have added an additional non-factored rating element that will be called *Low Frequency Extension*. This will be found beneath the other audio rating elements and will be scored from 0.5 to 5.0 (like the others) however it won't be factored in the overall audio rating. The purpose of this addition is to provide some frame of reference for readers interested in my perspective on the presence of ultra low frequency content in the audio mix. I have made my viewpoint on how I rate soundtracks on Blu-ray clear however this will allow readers at a glance to get a feel for this aspect of the presentation.
> 
> 
> That may or may not mean that the presence of ultra low content is pervasive, as many times it is momentary/fleeting, however I usually add my thoughts on that in my comments. This will not be done using measurements but will be a subjective analysis based upon what I hear. In the event there is nothing applicable with respect to the new rating element for Low Frequency Extension within a particular soundtrack (my review of Samson and Delilah is an example) it will be marked NA for not applicable.
> 
> 
> I will give this and try and see how it goes as I am aware that there are those that follow our reviews who have expressed an interest in this area.
> 
> 
> As always we appreciate your support and while we don't always hit the nail on the head it surely isn't due to a lack of trying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,


Looking forward to reading more of your reviews Ralph.



Max


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/440_40#post_24422112
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> I have made a modification to my review template in the audio ratings category. I have changed the bass rating category from *Low Frequency Extension* to *Low Frequency Effects*. The rating parameter for Low Frequency Effects will continue to be evaluated as I always have which takes into account the track's low frequency support as it pertains to the overall blend/balance within the surround mix.
> 
> 
> I have added an additional non-factored rating element that will be called *Low Frequency Extension*. This will be found beneath the other audio rating elements and will be scored from 0.5 to 5.0 (like the others) however it won't be factored in the overall audio rating. The purpose of this addition is to provide some frame of reference for readers interested in my perspective on the presence of ultra low frequency content in the audio mix. I have made my viewpoint on how I rate soundtracks on Blu-ray clear however this will allow readers at a glance to get a feel for this aspect of the presentation.
> 
> 
> That may or may not mean that the presence of ultra low content is pervasive, as many times it is momentary/fleeting, however I usually add my thoughts on that in my comments. This will not be done using measurements but will be a subjective analysis based upon what I hear. In the event there is nothing applicable with respect to the new rating element for Low Frequency Extension within a particular soundtrack (my review of Samson and Delilah is an example) it will be marked NA for not applicable.
> 
> 
> I will give this and try and see how it goes as I am aware that there are those that follow our reviews who have expressed an interest in this area.
> 
> 
> As always we appreciate your support and while we don't always hit the nail on the head it surely isn't due to a lack of trying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,



Class act Ralph


----------



## ozar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/450#post_24422112
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> I have made a modification to my review template in the audio ratings category. I have changed the bass rating category from *Low Frequency Extension* to *Low Frequency Effects*. The rating parameter for Low Frequency Effects will continue to be evaluated as I always have which takes into account the track's low frequency support as it pertains to the overall blend/balance within the surround mix.
> 
> 
> I have added an additional non-factored rating element that will be called *Low Frequency Extension*. This will be found beneath the other audio rating elements and will be scored from 0.5 to 5.0 (like the others) however it won't be factored in the overall audio rating. The purpose of this addition is to provide some frame of reference for readers interested in my perspective on the presence of ultra low frequency content in the audio mix. I have made my viewpoint on how I rate soundtracks on Blu-ray clear however this will allow readers at a glance to get a feel for this aspect of the presentation.
> 
> 
> That may or may not mean that the presence of ultra low content is pervasive, as many times it is momentary/fleeting, however I usually add my thoughts on that in my comments. This will not be done using measurements but will be a subjective analysis based upon what I hear. In the event there is nothing applicable with respect to the new rating element for Low Frequency Extension within a particular soundtrack (my review of Samson and Delilah is an example) it will be marked NA for not applicable.
> 
> 
> I will give this and try and see how it goes as I am aware that there are those that follow our reviews who have expressed an interest in this area.
> 
> 
> As always we appreciate your support and while we don't always hit the nail on the head it surely isn't due to a lack of trying.




Thanks for giving this a trial, Ralph. It's one of those things I'm always wondering about with certain films but haven't been able to determine what to expect based on most reviews.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Thanks guys. My next review, The Hunger Games Catching Fire, will use the new ratings.











Regards,


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/400_80#post_24428594
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. My next review, The Hunger Games Catching Fire, will use the new ratings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Ralph, thanks for incorporating this into your reviews.


As a frame of reference for us "bass heads"; have you done a sweep to see how capable your current sub is in regards to low frequency extension? I'm only asking because if your setup is only good to say 16 hz before falling like a rock; it's hard to give an accurate rating in regards to LFE for the masses. Maybe I'm in the minority, but I do know there are more and more single digit capable systems popping up on this site. There are other sources to find this information, but it would be nice to be able to incorporate the entire enchilada, so to speak, into a single review.


Thanks,

Travis


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/440_40#post_24428780
> 
> 
> Ralph, thanks for incorporating this into your reviews.
> 
> 
> As a frame of reference for us "bass heads"; have you done a sweep to see how capable your current sub is in regards to low frequency extension? I'm only asking because if your setup is only good to say 16 hz before falling like a rock; it's hard to give an accurate rating in regards to LFE for the masses. Maybe I'm in the minority, but I do know there are more and more single digit capable systems popping up on this site. There are other sources to find this information, but it would be nice to be able to incorporate the entire enchilada, so to speak, into a single review.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Travis



While not trying to speak for Ralph, perhaps small steps are in order, but to be honest its completely unnecessary and that's why DB exist







We already have our cake and can eat it too







If too much emphasis is focused on this single aspect of the review, I would honestly find it distracting to say the least and if this is done next thing you know the guys with 11.2 or 5.1 or 16.4 capable systems will want their pound of flesh as well and in the end we'll just be looking at graphs. This thread is just fine as it is, for me of course


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/460_20#post_24429493
> 
> 
> While not trying to speak for Ralph, perhaps small steps are in order, but to be honest its completely unnecessary and that's why DB exist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already have our cake and can eat it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If too much emphasis is focused on this single aspect of the review, I would honestly find it distracting to say the least and if this is done next thing you know the guys with 11.2 or 5.1 or 16.4 capable systems will want their pound of flesh as well and in the end we'll just be looking at graphs. This thread is just fine as it is, for me of course



Greetings,


I agree Jeff. As I stated this is how it will be implemented as I don't want it to be become the focal point in the review.


Thanks to everyone for their continued support and interest.











Regards,


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1121333/avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews-general-discussion-thread/440_40#post_24429762
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> I agree Jeff. As I stated this is how it will be implemented as I don't want it to be become the focal point in the review.
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their continued support and interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



I'd hate to see you scrambling to get those graphs ready for a deadline







and not to mention the money you'd have to spend to keep ahead of this ever changing hobby of ours


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Sticky..!


Regards,


----------



## Steve544

Rumor was that the Blu Ray of The Abyss was due out last fall...still no where's to be found. Does anyone have a clue as to the extended versions release?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Steve544 said:


> Rumor was that the Blu Ray of The Abyss was due out last fall...still no where's to be found. Does anyone have a clue as to the extended versions release?


Greetings,

Great question Steve. I have heard nothing on the North American release of The Abyss. It is among my favorite James Cameron films. Should I hear anything I will post back.


Regards,


----------



## audiofan1

The wife and I watched the extended release of the "Abyss" last night and while a few tweaks via the Oppo 105 ( zoom etc..) the experience was as one would expect from this stellar movie, its been far too long since viewing it and I got tired of waiting for the Bluray release! 

here's to hoping its still coming


----------



## Ralph Potts

audiofan1 said:


> The wife and I watched the extended release of the "Abyss" last night and while a few tweaks via the Oppo 105 ( zoom etc..) the experience was as one would expect from this stellar movie, its been far too long since viewing it and I got tired of waiting for the Bluray release!
> 
> here's to hoping its still coming


Greetings,

I hear ya Jeff. I may have to pull my extended edition DVD out and give her a spin as well... 


Regards,


----------



## ajaronis

Ralph,

I also would like to see The Abyss. But even more so True Lies. Any word on True Lies? I have heard for the past two or three years that True Lies would be released that year but it never happens. I am getting worried that these two titles will never be on blu ray. 

Thanks,

Austin


----------



## Franin

audiofan1 said:


> The wife and I watched the extended release of the "Abyss" last night and while a few tweaks via the Oppo 105 ( zoom etc..) the experience was as one would expect from this stellar movie, its been far too long since viewing it and I got tired of waiting for the Bluray release!
> 
> here's to hoping its still coming


The Abyss and the Haunting ( The one with Liam Neeson ) for me. Still waiting


----------



## Franin

Hey Ralph you should be reviewing Capt America 2 and Spider-Man 2 ( not Tobey McGuire one ) soon?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Franin said:


> Hey Ralph you should be reviewing Capt America 2 and Spider-Man 2 ( not Tobey McGuire one ) soon?


Greetings,

I have requested both of them Frank. Spider man 2 comes out August 19th while Captain America: The Winter Soldier comes out September 9th.


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have requested both of them Frank. Spider man 2 comes out August 19th while Captain America: The Winter Soldier comes out September 9th.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Excellent. Captain America 2 actually comes out a week earlier over here Ralph. Looking forward to your review regardless.


----------



## ozar

Good day, Ralph... is there any chance that you'll be doing reviews of Nymphomaniac: Volumes 1 & 2, directed by Lars von Trier?

www.imdb.com/title/tt1937390/

www.imdb.com/title/tt2382009/

His movies are certainly not something that everyone would like but I've liked his other films that I've seen and this one looks interesting, as well. I'm seeing other reviewers publish opposing opinions, so it seems that it might be one of those "you either love it, or you hate it" films.

Thanks, Ralph!


----------



## Ralph Potts

ozar said:


> Good day, Ralph... is there any chance that you'll be doing reviews of Nymphomaniac: Volumes 1 & 2, directed by Lars von Trier?
> 
> www.imdb.com/title/tt1937390/
> 
> www.imdb.com/title/tt2382009/
> 
> His movies are certainly not something that everyone would like but I've liked his other films that I've seen and this one looks interesting, as well. I'm seeing other reviewers publish opposing opinions, so it seems that it might be one of those "you either love it, or you hate it" films.
> 
> Thanks, Ralph!


Greetings,

oz, I haven't received any press documentation on them but will keep an eye out. Thanks! 


Regards,


----------



## Chewbacco

Hi Ralph,
Is "Journey To The West" on your radar anytime soon?.


----------



## cinema13

Chewbacco said:


> Hi Ralph,
> Is "Journey To The West" on your radar anytime soon?.


It's criminal that this 3D movie is only 2D on disc.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Chewbacco said:


> Hi Ralph,
> Is "Journey To The West" on your radar anytime soon?.


Greetings,

Hey Warren, Journey to the west was released by Magnolia Home Entertainment. I rarely receive product from them but will look into it. Thanks!

Regards,


----------



## Chewbacco

cinema13 said:


> It's criminal that this 3D movie is only 2D on disc.


 OMG!! that movie in 3D would be awesome!.


----------



## Franin

I guess Ralph you will be reviewing Captain America 2 this week? Looking forward in receiving my copy next wedneday


----------



## Ralph Potts

Franin said:


> I guess Ralph you will be reviewing Captain America 2 this week? Looking forward in receiving my copy next wedneday


Greetings,

Hi Frank, my screener disc (no 3D! ) is on the way and should arrive mid week.

Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Hi Frank, my screener disc (no 3D! ) is on the way and should arrive mid week.
> 
> Regards,


Looking forward in reading your review Ralph


----------



## thebesthereis

*X-MEN Days of Future Past*

Hi Lee, Ralph

Any word yet on X-MEN Days of Future Past? If I'm not mistaken, I think it is due to release this coming Tuesday, Oct. 14th. 

Thanks in advance for any info.

Best,


----------



## Instantchip

It may be less expensive to buy Blu Rays, especially if you buy them on sale and a door buster sales. Here's an explanation:chipbrown.me/2013/05/16/is-physical-product-cheaper-than-netflix/ 

The quality is also better (less compression) and you also get a lot more extras and it's way cheaper than actually going to the movie theater.


----------



## Ralph Potts

thebesthereis said:


> Hi Lee, Ralph
> 
> Any word yet on X-MEN Days of Future Past? If I'm not mistaken, I think it is due to release this coming Tuesday, Oct. 14th.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info.
> 
> Best,


Greetings,

20th Century Fox has changed their policy with respect to forwarding Blu-ray screeners for review. They have now opened a "Digital Screening Room" online for press to watch new releases in advance. The titles are in watermarked HD and of course there is no option for surround sound playback, lossless or otherwise. This will make it impossible for writers to report on the quality of both the image and sound.

Any Blu-ray screeners that are sent out will go only to a limited few online reviewers probably on a case by case basis. I have something arriving today from 20th Century Fox but if I had to guess it's not X-Men but probably a DreamWorks title that streets today (Fox distributes DreamWorks so their screeners come from them also). I will advise.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

thebesthereis said:


> Hi Lee, Ralph
> 
> Any word yet on X-MEN Days of Future Past? If I'm not mistaken, I think it is due to release this coming Tuesday, Oct. 14th.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info.
> 
> Best,





Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 20th Century Fox has changed their policy with respect to forwarding Blu-ray screeners for review. They have now opened a "Digital Screening Room" online for press to watch new releases in advance. The titles are in watermarked HD and of course there is no option for surround sound playback, lossless or otherwise. This will make it impossible for writers to report on the quality of both the image and sound.
> 
> Any Blu-ray screeners that are sent out will go only to a limited few online reviewers probably on a case by case basis. I have something arriving today from 20th Century Fox but if I had to guess it's not X-Men but probably a DreamWorks title that streets today (Fox distributes DreamWorks so their screeners come from them also). I will advise.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Greetings,

I am happy to report that X-Men Days of future past arrived today from Fox. Look for my review on Thursday.. 


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Hey Ralph are you getting Maleficent ? The reason why I ask is because the Australian copy says DTS HD MA but its actually only DTS. Curious to read if US version is DTS HD MA


----------



## Ralph Potts

Franin said:


> Hey Ralph are you getting Maleficent ? The reason why I ask is because the Australian copy says DTS HD MA but its actually only DTS. Curious to read if US version is DTS HD MA


Greetings,

I have requested it Frank and expect it to arrive in the next week. To my knowledge it contains a 7.1 DTS-HD MA soundtrack..


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> I have requested it Frank and expect it to arrive in the next week. To my knowledge it contains a 7.1 DTS-HD MA soundtrack..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Thanks Ralph! Will be keeping an eye out for your review.


----------



## DistractedJohn

any one get the Blu-Ray version on the original version of Nutty Professor? If so how is it?...


----------



## Chere

*Variation in BD PQ*

I have a technical question and was thinking about opening up a new thread and asking it there instead but I figure most of the experts follow this one already so here goes:

Why do some blu rays look much better than others? Let me explain by what I mean.

Riddick and Jobs are my two reference blu ray discs that look absolutely unbelievable and had me rewinding, pausing and gushing every few minutes when I first saw them. As to the actual movies themselves- sadly they were a meandering mess 

Does it have anything to do with how the movies were shot (camera, lenses, type of film?) Or are we talking about the quality of transfers, the film used or the amount of film grain?

Or is this just personal preference? For example I hate film grain. Probably because I have a Panasonic 65VT60 which already has dithering as a drawback to its PDP technology so any grain added to it only makes it worse in my opinion.

Maybe I need a videophile doctor to diagnose me  because even though I can't say I enjoyed a second of the 2 movies mentioned above, I still bought them afterwards to show off my Panny to family and friends. It could mean that I like colors that pop off coupled with a sharp picture but who doesn't? All I can say is that it's been a good couple of months and I haven't seen any BD close to those two when it comes to PQ.

Can someone tell me why I like the PQ of those 2 movies so much and wish every blu ray disc looked like them?


----------



## toddbigeasy

*Merlin Complete Series Blu Ray - Sound format?*

Happy Thanksgiving week!
Does anyone know what sound format Merlin Complete Series Blu Ray is? 7.1 hopefully? I can't find any information out there.
thanks,
Todd


----------



## ozar

Good day, Ralph! 

Just wondering if you'll be posting a review of "Dawn of the Planet of the Apes" (released on blu-ray on Dec 02, 2014)?

Sorry if it has been posted already and I've missed it.

Thank you for all the fine reviews.


----------



## Ralph Potts

ozar said:


> Good day, Ralph!
> 
> Just wondering if you'll be posting a review of "Dawn of the Planet of the Apes" (released on blu-ray on Dec 02, 2014)?
> 
> Sorry if it has been posted already and I've missed it.
> 
> Thank you for all the fine reviews.


Greetings,

Thanks for checking in oz. 20th Century Fox did not send a review copy. I picked up the Best Buy Metal Pack yesterday. I may put a Spotlight Review together although to be honest since the studio didn't send a copy I am torn about providing coverage for them. 


Regards,


----------



## ozar

Ralph Potts said:


> 20th Century Fox did not send a review copy. I picked up the Best Buy Metal Pack yesterday. I may put a Spotlight Review together although to be honest since the studio didn't send a copy I am torn about providing coverage for them.


Thanks, Ralph... can't say that I blame you. Maybe they will get around to sending your review copy. In the interim, I hope you enjoy watching the Best Buy Metal Pack purchase.


----------



## CaptMike

Just got my 3D tv and would like some recommendations on the best 3D titles that really show off the TV to purchase.


----------



## Franin

Just finished watching TNMNT on BLU Ralph I think you will be impressed especially with the audio 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralph Potts

Franin said:


> Just finished watching TNMNT on BLU Ralph I think you will be impressed especially with the audio
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Greetings,

Finished it this morning Frank and yeah it sounds great..


Regards,


----------



## blackcell

I'm not sure if this is the appropriate forum to ask but here goes...
I'm looking for a particular 2min to 4minute action sequence in "Star Trek Into Darkness". I'm only concerned with PQ for what would be regarded as an intense action scene but does not need to be a full steady 2 minute action scene but at least 60 seconds with minimal to no dialog would be most preferable. I need this to conduct a few power & performance tests on next gen hardware.

Unfortunately, I don't have the time to watch and assess which segment stands out the best so would appreciate if anyone has any recommended clip segments.


----------



## jjanosik

CaptMike said:


> Just got my 3D tv and would like some recommendations on the best 3D titles that really show off the TV to purchase.


I will hijack this post and ask for 3D blu-rays recommendation as well... I have quite a few very good 2D blu-rays to "show off", but which 3D ones besides Gravity (I have this one) are good?


----------



## CaptMike

jjanosik said:


> I will hijack this post and ask for 3D blu-rays recommendation as well... I have quite a few very good 2D blu-rays to "show off", but which 3D ones besides Gravity (I have this one) are good?


I already have Avatar- Excellent

and Plant Of The Apes- Very Good


----------



## Philnick

HorseHi said:


> Spiderman 2 3D
> 
> Disappointed - Story line slow. Bad acting.
> 
> Need to trade this disk
> 
> Wish I had never bought this BR disk
> 
> 2:40:1 (not full 16:9 screen)
> 
> After my learning experienced, I don't buy disks that are not:
> 
> http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=9502


I disagree with you about the story and acting, but that's a matter of taste.

Most movies have been shot at aspect ratios much wider than 16:9 (1.78:1), usually hovering around 2.35:1 (though Stanley Kubrick shot in 2.2:1), as a way to provide a widescreen experience that 4:3 (1.33:1) TV sets couldn't match, at least since the nineteen-sixties. We have two eyes, each with a roughly circular field of vision, placed a few inches apart, leading to a field of view at least twice as wide as it is high.

That is what most movies made in the past half century have attempted to emulate, at least in part to provide something that 4:3 TVs - which were all there were until a decade or so ago - couldn't match, as a way to lure folks away from their TVs and back into movie theaters.

Before 16:9 screens (and Blu-rays) became common, films on DVD were often available in two versions: the original aspect ratio "widescreen" version and a "fullscreen" version, with the image zoomed in on to fill the screen vertically, with one or both sides of the image shaved off to fit the screen - but that was to fit a 4:3 conventional TV screen. 

Now that 16:9 screens have become common, leading to much thinner black bars above and below than on a 4:3 screen when watching a widescreen movie, the studios don't bother making "fullscreen" versions any more.

You're radically limiting your viewing choices by rejecting anything shot wider than 16:9.


----------



## HorseHi

Philnick said:


> I disagree with you about the story and acting, but that's a matter of taste.
> 
> Most movies have been shot at aspect ratios much wider than 16:9 (1.78:1), usually hovering around 2.35:1 (though Stanley Kubrick shot in 2.2:1), as a way to provide a widescreen experience that 4:3 (1.33:1) TV sets couldn't match, at least since the nineteen-sixties. We have two eyes, each with a roughly circular field of vision, placed a few inches apart, leading to a field of view at least twice as wide as it is high.
> 
> That is what most movies made in the past half century have attempted to emulate, at least in part to provide something that 4:3 TVs - which were all there were until a decade or so ago - couldn't match, as a way to lure folks away from their TVs and back into movie theaters.
> 
> Before 16:9 screens (and Blu-rays) became common, films on DVD were often available in two versions: the original aspect ratio "widescreen" version and a "fullscreen" version, with the image zoomed in on to fill the screen vertically, with one or both sides of the image shaved off to fit the screen - but that was to fit a 4:3 conventional TV screen.
> 
> Now that 16:9 screens have become common, leading to much thinner black bars above and below than on a 4:3 screen when watching a widescreen movie, the studios don't bother making "fullscreen" versions any more.
> 
> You're radically limiting your viewing choices by rejecting anything shot wider than 16:9.


Thank you

I will stick with full screen videos as indicated below:

http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=9502


----------



## HorseHi

jjanosik said:


> I will hijack this post and ask for 3D blu-rays recommendation as well... I have quite a few very good 2D blu-rays to "show off", but which 3D ones besides Gravity (I have this one) are good?


Avitar 3D - Excellent video and surround quality - 1.78 (fullscreen)

Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes 3D - Excellent video and surround quality - 1.85 (almost fullscreen)


----------



## HDTVAV

I have heard that there is one Harry Potter Blu-ray box set that is worth getting - but I am not sure which one it is... 

I guess there were some stating that there are other Blu-ray box sets that were not as good...

Anyone know which is the one to get?


----------



## Lee Weber

Big happenings over here...gutting my room and snaking wires for ATMOS!

I am upgrading my surrounds to Triad IW SILVER/4 SURROUNDS 
and adding 4x IC SILVER/8 OMNI SE for my Atmos speakers.
I am also changing my subs to 2x SVS SB13-Ultrassubs and a Triad IW BRONZE/6 SUB

Oh and eagerly awaiting my JVC RS500 

Cant wait to hear some ATMOS in m room!

Happy Festivus!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Lee Weber said:


> Big happenings over here...gutting my room and snaking wires for ATMOS!
> 
> I am upgrading my surrounds to Triad IW SILVER/4 SURROUNDS
> and adding 4x IC SILVER/8 OMNI SE for my Atmos speakers.
> I am also changing my subs to 2x SVS SB13-Ultrassubs and a Triad IW BRONZE/6 SUB
> 
> Oh and eagerly awaiting my JVC RS500
> 
> Cant wait to hear some ATMOS in m room!
> 
> Happy Festivus!


Greetings,

Sounds awesome Lee! Welcome to Atmos and congrats on the upgrades buddy. 


Regards,


----------



## mifronte

Suggestion for review title format.

I noticed that a review title always has the term "Blu-ray Review" in it, which is redundant for this forum since the forum is titled "Official AVS Forum Blu-ray Disc Review". Instead, can you replace it with something like the film & rating?

For example, Mission Impossible - Rogue Nation (Film:4 Rating:92)


----------



## Tharakesh

Sorry if this question was asked before. Was not able to dig it out in this massive forum.
I do have a few 3d Blu ray collections like Avatar, amazing spider man, A Christmas carol etc. ....
Almost all the 3d movies I tried at shops , are all depth based and nothing has content that comes out of the screen. 
I use PS3 to play 3d blurays. Is there any setting to tweak ?

Is there a list of 3d blurays which has lots of projecting out of the screen 3d content?

Player : PS3
Pass through : Denon X7200 WA
TV : 65 inch samsung 4k 3d tTV


----------



## Ralph Potts

mifronte said:


> Suggestion for review title format.
> 
> I noticed that a review title always has the term "Blu-ray Review" in it, which is redundant for this forum since the forum is titled "Official AVS Forum Blu-ray Disc Review". Instead, can you replace it with something like the film & rating?
> 
> For example, Mission Impossible - Rogue Nation (Film:4 Rating:92)


Greetings,

Thanks for taking the time to post this suggestion. Unfortunately having the term Blu-ray Review in the title, while seemingly redundant for forum purposes, is necessary to enable those doing an internet search to more easily find it. Hence the practice will remain in place. Thanks anyway! 


Regards,


----------



## Kain

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post this suggestion. Unfortunately having the term Blu-ray Review in the title, while seemingly redundant for forum purposes, is necessary to enable those doing an internet search to more easily find it. Hence the practice will remain in place. Thanks anyway!
> 
> 
> Regards,


I agree. I often search for reviews on AVS through Google. For example, I type the following into Google if I am looking for Godzilla's review on AVS: "godzilla review avs".


----------



## rdgrimes

Just a suggestion: The number of sticky threads in this forum is approaching critical mass. Already have to scroll down to find a recent post.


----------



## Ralph Potts

rdgrimes said:


> Just a suggestion: The number of sticky threads in this forum is approaching critical mass. Already have to scroll down to find a recent post.


Greetings,



You're right! Okay, I did a little house cleaning. 


Regards,


----------



## eaamon

hi Ralph! question for bluray reviews. 
recently I happen to watch the movie "Blind Side" and the last 30 minutes on commercial TV cut about/at least 20 minutes of the movie. 
I went to Amazon to buy it so I would not experience that again. then I run into a road block.
there were 7 different versions/or price points from 6.95 to $41. three had a date of release the other 4 did not.
since Amazone did not have a description of what each version was I for one could not make a choice. do they
do this so every one will just use a video streaming service.
I have seen this many and more on other bluray disc.
you might start to add this info to your reviews.
it is too bad versions like the theatrical, directors and unrated original are your choice on the same disc.


----------



## davewc

Does anyone know if The Eagles Hell Freezes Over concert will ever come out on Blu-Ray? I love this concert on DVD but now
I have all HDMI from Oppp-95 player to Marantz proc. to Panasonic smart TV and this DVD video looks really bad playing it through my Oppo-95 now.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Dave Vaughn

I doubt it. It was shot on video and won't translate well to Blu-ray (at least that's what I read at some point over the last 10 years).


----------



## madsony1

Is this the place for me to share with u guys the disgust I feel because the industry is still putting out DVDs? C'mon time to abandon this world wide and up the anthem for bd,bd3d and uhdbd, and then also ditch the first two to get ready to stick at udbd and uhdbd3d ( when they figure out how to do 3d without glasses). Anyone feels the same??


----------



## Philnick

madsony1 said:


> Is this the place for me to share with u guys the disgust I feel because the industry is still putting out DVDs? C'mon time to abandon this world wide and up the anthem for bd,bd3d and uhdbd, and then also ditch the first two to get ready to stick at udbd and uhdbd3d ( when they figure out how to do 3d without glasses). Anyone feels the same??


As soon as you start giving away enough money to everyone else world wide so we can all buy the new toys.

You sound like a believer in Steve Jobs' doctrine of "forcing the future," scorning any obligation to maintain compatibility with even his own customers' existing software and peripherals - and _he_ refused to move beyond DVD to support Blu-ray on Macs. 

That aside, not everyone wants - _or is able_ - to buy a new format player, a new display, and new copies of all their favorite disks every few years.

You're free to do so, but there's no need to force everyone else to. I love my Blu-ray player driving a 1080p projector to a 130" diagonal image, but I don't demand that my friends ditch their DVD players and older TVs and get new equipment - I'd rather they come over to enjoy my setup! And _I'd_ be disgusted if you were able to stop the studios from releasing anything other than UHDBD - I can't afford a new player and projector, and don't feel the need for them either.

By the way, the expression you were reaching for is "Up the ante" - which is quite appropriate, since it refers to increasing the stakes in gambling. Betamax or HD-DVD anyone?


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

Curious (haven't read through this thread:

What would a movie with a picture score of 20 look like? Audio? Is it in reference to the subjective appearance of the film, or how closely it relates to its source material? (I assume it's a combination of both)

I just can't tell when looking at a film picture score of 82 and say to myself: "I mean, a B- isn't _bad_." But when that's of the lower kinds of scores I ever see, I don't know if I can tell myself that it actually _is_ relatively bad, if not one of the worst kinds of Blu-ray transfers you'll see out there.

Thanks for feeding into my curiosity.


----------



## Ralph Potts

muffinmcfluffin said:


> Curious (haven't read through this thread:
> 
> What would a movie with a picture score of 20 look like? Audio? Is it in reference to the subjective appearance of the film, or how closely it relates to its source material? (I assume it's a combination of both)
> 
> I just can't tell when looking at a film picture score of 82 and say to myself: "I mean, a B- isn't _bad_." But when that's of the lower kinds of scores I ever see, I don't know if I can tell myself that it actually _is_ relatively bad, if not one of the worst kinds of Blu-ray transfers you'll see out there.
> 
> Thanks for feeding into my curiosity.


Greetings,

You're correct in that it is a combination of both. Back in the early days of the format, the quality of what we were seeing in high definition transfers was a mixed bag. As time went on we began to see more consistency in quality. Today most of what we see in the AVC encodes is very good, resulting in ratings that rarely is ever dip below that "B" score. 


Thanks for raising this question.. 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*A Few Changes to my Reference Review System*

Greetings,

Over the past few months I have made a few changes to my review system. For those that may be interested here are the latest changes:

- I added the SVS SB-13 Ultra subwoofer, which replaced the SVS PC12-NSD in the rear of the room in the near field position.

- I added the Oppo UBD-203 Ultra HD Blu-ray player, which replaced the Oppo BDP-103 and Samsung UBD-K8500 (although the Samsung remains in my rack as a back up)

- I added the SVS Ultra Surrounds, which replaced the Axiom Audio QS8s (see the classified section if you're in the market for a pair of surrounds).

Overall, I am extremely pleased with these changes, and feel that they enhance my 7.1.4 set up, which is always evolving. 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Review Template Rating Addition*

Greetings,

I have received a few requests to add a rating for *Replay Value* to my reviews. I thought about it and decided that it seems like something that might be of value to those considering a purchase. I have added it to my review template. The rating will be 1 through 5, with 1 being the lowest replay value and 5 being the highest. The rating will follow the My Take portion of the review. 

The first review to contain the new rating will be "Allied".


Regards,


----------



## welldun

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have received a few requests to add a rating for *Replay Value* to my reviews. I thought about it and decided that it seems like something that might be of value to those considering a purchase. I have added it to my review template. The rating will be 1 through 5, with 1 being the lowest replay value and 5 being the highest. The rating will follow the My Take portion of the review.
> 
> The first review to contain the new rating will be "Allied".
> 
> 
> Regards,


My original collection of Blu-rays and DVDs were always purchased with that Replay Value in mind. It was a criteria that I only began to break away from once the Atmos and DTS:X release started to appear. Sadly as a result of Atmos and DTS:X I now own several movies that would be ranked very low in the Replay Value category. I truly appreciate you adding this to your review as this will now also help me make less of an impulse buy simple because its on "sale" or because it includes the new audio formats. This will once again help me streamline my collection which has grown outside of the available space in my Theater. Nowadays with movies making their way to Netflix and the likes much sooner than in the past, I can probably reserve my BD purchases to high ranking reply value movies.


----------



## amnesia0287

Is it time yet to separate the UHD reviews into their own subforum? It's getting quite irritating to try and wade through all the normal BD reviews when I'm only actively trying to find the UHD ones. The number of UHD discs is only going to keep growing.


----------



## Dave Vaughn

amnesia0287 said:


> Is it time yet to separate the UHD reviews into their own subforum? It's getting quite irritating to try and wade through all the normal BD reviews when I'm only actively trying to find the UHD ones. The number of UHD discs is only going to keep growing.


Ralph's retired now...I want him to review DVD's too


----------



## Ralph Potts

amnesia0287 said:


> Is it time yet to separate the UHD reviews into their own subforum? It's getting quite irritating to try and wade through all the normal BD reviews when I'm only actively trying to find the UHD ones. The number of UHD discs is only going to keep growing.



Greetings,

The Blu-ray Review Database has a direct link to the UHD Review listings. The Database thread is stuck at the top of the review forum. Here is the link:

Blu-ray Review Database Thread


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Dave Vaughn said:


> Ralph's retired now...I want him to review DVD's too



Greetings,

NOT gonna happen Vaughn.. 


Regards,


----------



## seiko1

*Hacksaw Ridge Region B Blu Ray*

Just got back form JB and was disgusted to discover the the rumours were correct, the Australian, or Region B release, DOES NOT HAVE DOLBY ATMOS or even a 7.1 track 


It had DTS HD MA 5.1 and Dolby True HD 5.1 and there is no 4K release !!!!!!!!!
ICON have yet to respond to e-mail or FB post in 4 days and they did not return a phone call as promised, it's obvious that they hold us in extreme contempt


----------



## Nalleh

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> The Blu-ray Review Database has a direct link to the UHD Review listings. The Database thread is stuck at the top of the review forum. Here is the link:
> 
> Blu-ray Review Database Thread
> 
> 
> Regards,


Hi Ralph. First wanna thank you for all your work you do on the forum, much appreciated 

Question, and sorry if this is already covered, but is it possible to sort/ find reviews with a 100 score? Say you want to find UHD's with a 100 score on picture, or Atmos BD with 100 score on audio?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Nalleh said:


> Hi Ralph. First wanna thank you for all your work you do on the forum, much appreciated
> 
> Question, and sorry if this is already covered, but is it possible to sort/ find reviews with a 100 score? Say you want to find UHD's with a 100 score on picture, or Atmos BD with 100 score on audio?


Greetings,

Sure. If you go to the review database and look, you'll notice that included in the link to each review is the audio/video rating for each. The exception to this is the Spotlight reviews which don't get an A/V Rating. 


Regards,


----------



## kwok lau

Any one know that the "Ghost in the Shell" life movie which is now still on public cinema, will be reviewed? Regards.


----------



## shimonmor

kwok lau said:


> Hi Ray


Ray will respond more quickly if you call him Ralph.


----------



## kwok lau

Ralph C. Potts, any idea when you will review the "Ghost in the shell" which is still showing in public cinema? The 3d version on Amazon pre-order price is $50 which is double than the 2d version. I wonder it is worth ?


----------



## Ralph Potts

kwok lau said:


> Ralph C. Potts, any idea when you will review the "Ghost in the shell" which is still showing in public cinema? The 3d version on Amazon pre-order price is $50 which is double than the 2d version. I wonder it is worth ?


Greetings,

It hasn't been announced for home video release as of yet, so I have no idea.


Regards,


----------



## kwok lau

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> It hasn't been announced for home video release as of yet, so I have no idea.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Ralph, I wonder if you will get a copy for review in due course. Will you ask them if they do not send automatically to you?


----------



## Ralph Potts

kwok lau said:


> Ralph, I wonder if you will get a copy for review in due course. Will you ask them if they do not send automatically to you?


Greetings,

As I said, it hasn't been officially announced for home video release as of yet. I won't be able to make any request until then. I will make a post in the Reviews on Deck thread when I have it in hand. 


Regards,


----------



## kwok lau

Mr. Potts, thank for your quick reply. Pls do request your testing disc when it is coming out. Have a nice working day.

Kwok Lau


----------



## kwok lau

Ralph, does the 3D x4UHD movie disc package that normally has 2 discs.....1/. 3d in 1080p and 2/. 2D in 4K resolution? 

If the AV gears are just 1080p, then it is no point to waste money to buy a disc package which consist of a 4UHD disc. Hate to notice that nowadays the movie maker are stop selling 2d/3d 1080p disc combo and force buyer to buy the 4UHD disc same time in USA. If buyer wants 3d, Buyer must buy the 4K disc together,which is of useless to non-4K capability player and non 4K projector or TV set owners. 

GHOST IN THE SHELL is an example. Amazon shows 2 combo packages to be on sale. If need 3d must buy the 4KUHD combo. I wonder if this 4K UHD combo can play with 1080p disc player with non 4K tv or projector. Ralph, what is your experience?


----------



## kwok lau

Let me make my question clearer:-

When talk about 3d movie which comes out at 4k UHD format of two discs combo.......does the 3d format of the movie is in the 4K UHD resolution disc? Or actually the 4K disc is of 2d, not 3d? Need to watch 3d of the movie from the 2nd disc of the combo is 1080p (with or without digital copy)?

I want to buy 3d movie, but not the 3d version of the movie is encoded in the 4K disc there. Wish I make my question clear to every one and Ralph. Please answer my dumb question.

Sorry to my poor English writing. Advices please.


----------



## kwok lau

The Ghost in the shell - 3d/2d blue ray combo is now US$29.99. I have pre-ordered it online. Do not have the delivery date yet. This is a blind buy. I like the original cartoon 25 years ago. I hope this new movie will not disappoint me.


----------



## billymerritt

*Subtitles still ancient*

The new 4k movies are great with video and audio, however for those of us that depend on subtitles why can't studios make them smaller? Folks like myself that have to use them are not blind, just bad hearing and size is so much larger than needed. Streaming services offer different sizes, Blu-ray your stuck with giant subtitles that cover so much of the video it defeats the 4k upgrade, at least for us that have to be subtitle dependent. Wish Mr. Ralph could ad this in his reviews to reflect this, would only need to use maybe one chapter just to show the outrages size. Probably won't happen, but if more hearing impaired folks would chime in maybe someday this will change, (not holding my breath.. LOL).


----------



## Colonel Mustard

I just read that the Guardians of the Galaxy 2 UHD release has a 2k DI? I realize that it's not everything but before it was shipping out, I keep hearing this was going to be one of the first true 4K movies (recorded now that is).


----------



## Ralph Potts

*I guess it's about time to Retire...*

My Headshot that appears at the end of each review... 

It's been ten years so I suppose it's time. Here's the update:












Regards,


----------



## Dave Vaughn

Ralph Potts said:


> My Headshot that appears at the end of each review...
> 
> It's been ten years so I suppose it's time. Here's the update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


OMG Ralph...you are the invisible man! I always knew there was something different about you.

Kidding aside...there's no picture


----------



## Ralph Potts

Dave Vaughn said:


> OMG Ralph...you are the invisible man! I always knew there was something different about you.
> 
> Kidding aside...there's no picture



Greetings,


Weird. It shows up for me using IE, Edge and Chrome. 


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Weird. It shows up for me using IE, Edge and Chrome.
> 
> 
> Regards,


I'm using Tapatalk, no picture either Ralph. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralph Potts

Dave Vaughn said:


> OMG Ralph...you are the invisible man! I always knew there was something different about you.
> 
> Kidding aside...there's no picture





Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Weird. It shows up for me using IE, Edge and Chrome.
> 
> 
> Regards,





Franin said:


> I'm using Tapatalk, no picture either Ralph.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Greetings,

Okay, check the original post again. Does it show now?


Regards,


----------



## Gorilla Killa

It showed for me earlier, and still does


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Any plans to review Die Hard UHD


----------



## Franin

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Okay, check the original post again. Does it show now?
> 
> 
> Regards,


Yep looking good Ralph 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralph Potts

Gorilla Killa said:


> Any plans to review Die Hard UHD



Greetings,

I haven't seen a press announcement for its Ultra HD release. Date?


Regards,


----------



## Gorilla Killa

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I haven't seen a press announcement for its Ultra HD release. Date?
> 
> 
> Regards,


It was June but appears they bumped to May 15


----------



## Erod

Ralph Potts said:


> My Headshot that appears at the end of each review...
> 
> It's been ten years so I suppose it's time. Here's the update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


 
Much better, Ralph.

I have this strange urge to buy an insurance policy from the guy in the other picture.

LOL


----------



## Ralph Potts

Erod said:


> Much better, Ralph.
> 
> I have this strange urge to buy an insurance policy from the guy in the other picture.
> 
> LOL


Greetings,



Thanks Erod.


Regards,


----------



## william273

Ralph Potts said:


> My Headshot that appears at the end of each review...
> 
> It's been ten years so I suppose it's time. Here's the update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Well...I see it. Hi Ralph.


----------



## Ralph Potts

william273 said:


> Well...I see it. Hi Ralph.


Hey William! 


Regards,


----------



## Dave-T

Ralph,

Any plans on reviewing the 4k version of The Incredibles? If not I can save you the time and tell you that like all of the recent Disney $k releases you need to bump up the volume by 10 from what you are used to listening to. The picture and detail is great however, the colors really pop. I purchased for my 2.5 year old son to watch with me.

Dave


----------



## Ralph Potts

Dave-T said:


> Ralph,
> 
> Any plans on reviewing the 4k version of The Incredibles? If not I can save you the time and tell you that like all of the recent Disney $k releases you need to bump up the volume by 10 from what you are used to listening to. The picture and detail is great however, the colors really pop. I purchased for my 2.5 year old son to watch with me.
> 
> Dave


Greetings,

Dave, Disney didn't send out a review solicitation for this title unfortunately. I will pick it up at some point though. Thanks for the heads up! 


Regards,


----------



## GoZags13

Dave-T said:


> Ralph,
> 
> Any plans on reviewing the 4k version of The Incredibles? If not I can save you the time and tell you that like all of the recent Disney $k releases you need to bump up the volume by 10 from what you are used to listening to. The picture and detail is great however, the colors really pop. I purchased for my 2.5 year old son to watch with me.
> 
> Dave


It's good to know it's not just me! We watched the Incredibles last night (digital iTunes copy) and I was wondering what was going on. When it ended and I switched to the accompanying short (Jack-Jack Attack) we were nearly blown away with how loud it was! If by volume 10 you are referring to +10dB over normal material I agree.


----------



## Dave-T

GoZags13 said:


> It's good to know it's not just me! We watched the Incredibles last night (digital iTunes copy) and I was wondering what was going on. When it ended and I switched to the accompanying short (Jack-Jack Attack) we were nearly blown away with how loud it was! If by volume 10 you are referring to +10dB over normal material I agree.


Yes, +10ldB my bad


----------



## Frogghollow33

Hi There , 
Why in the excellent reviews do I just get a question mark instead of a numerical value for the various sections of the review.
It has just happened I think


----------



## Ralph Potts

Frogghollow33 said:


> Hi There ,
> Why in the excellent reviews do I just get a question mark instead of a numerical value for the various sections of the review.
> It has just happened I think


Greetings,

This is related to the expiration of the security certificate which appears to cause display of the images to be blocked with some browsers. I am hoping that it gets resolved soon. Sorry.

Regards,


----------



## Mistrrhappy

Just Bought the 65” 6 Series, paired with the Sony UNP-X700 4K blu-Ray player. Last night, watching The Incredibles 4K disc, noticed odd yellow artifacts outlining clouds in some sky scenes. I also noticed extremely poor color gradation in the scene where Dax holds a torch in a deep cave that recedes from torchlight into blackness. About halfway down the cave, the colors turn into terrible blocky bands, instead of a smooth gradation to black. Is this a disc mastering issue, or a TCL color reproduction issue, or a Sony player issue? What should I do next to rectify?


----------



## connoralpha

Mistrrhappy said:


> Just Bought the 65” 6 Series, paired with the Sony UNP-X700 4K blu-Ray player. Last night, watching The Incredibles 4K disc, noticed odd yellow artifacts outlining clouds in some sky scenes. I also noticed extremely poor color gradation in the scene where Dax holds a torch in a deep cave that recedes from torchlight into blackness. About halfway down the cave, the colors turn into terrible blocky bands, instead of a smooth gradation to black. Is this a disc mastering issue, or a TCL color reproduction issue, or a Sony player issue? What should I do next to rectify?


I tested this scene last night and while I noticed a little bit of banding around the edge of the torch Dash is holding, I had to look closely to notice it and it didn't seem nearly as bad as what you're describing (I used the X700 with my B7A).

Check to make sure HDR is enabled and the tv is recognizing it. When my X700 has HDR disabled and I play a UHD disc it does not render the colors correctly (not sure why this is, since my Xbox One can do this just fine). If that isn't the issue, the X700 has a forced Dolby Vision mode you could try instead to see if that makes a difference.

Also, if you have Vudu set up I would test out the digital copy that came with the movie. That version is mastered in Dolby Vision rather than HDR10, so having that comparison may shed some light on how much of it actually stems from the color grade of the movie itself.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Review rating pips*

Greetings,

I believed I have resolved the issue with the individual rating pips not showing up. I have reloaded the images to another location which should allow them to appear going forward. Take a look at the X-Men 3-Film Collection UHD review and see if they show for you.


Regards,


----------



## JeffR1

*Killing Gunther*






Here's one to avoid, if you watch the trailer, you've seen the movie.
It comes across as being something very entraining to watch with Arnold Schwarzenegger as the main character, when in fact, one sits there through the whole thing waiting to get through the very tiresome and shallow plot (or if one can even call it that with no script and bad acting), only to find that Arnie has this bit part in the end.

I found myself using the "jumping ahead 30 second button" to get through it.

It went great to tonight with A&W's cold fries and there dry "beyond meat" beef patty.... Bah !


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Ratings Graphics*

Uploading the ratings pips. 0.5 through 5.0


----------



## Tornado Red

Ralph Potts said:


> Uploading the ratings pips. 0.5 through 5.0


Working with iOS Safari...


----------



## jcp2

Tornado Red said:


> Working with iOS Safari...


Working for me on waterfox 56


----------



## Ralph Potts

Tornado Red said:


> Working with iOS Safari...





jcp2 said:


> Working for me on waterfox 56


Greetings,

Thanks guys. I think we've got this under control. I have updated all of my templates. 


Regards,


----------



## anonymouse99

*Re: Request for sticky 3D reviews thread*

Hi Ralph:

I could not find any separate/dedicated thread(s) for 3D blu-ray movie reviews. Would be nice to have one (or just 3D listing in your database, with "3D presentation" scores only), including your recommendations for 3D titles.
Thanks for all you do


----------



## Ralph Potts

anonymouse99 said:


> Hi Ralph:
> 
> I could not find any separate/dedicated thread(s) for 3D blu-ray movie reviews. Would be nice to have one (or just 3D listing in your database, with "3D presentation" scores only), including your recommendations for 3D titles.
> Thanks for all you do


Greetings,

Actually we do. The Blu-ray review Database thread (stickied at the top of the review forum) has a direct link to the 3D Blu-ray reviews. Here is a link: AVS Blu-ray Review Database

Click on the 3D Header which will take you to the 3D reviews. Hope this helps and thanks for reading! 


Regards,


----------



## JeffR1

*BlacKkKlansman*

I would greatly like you opinion on this one Ralph.
It's rated as a comedy, but it really hits home politically !


----------



## StrangerDanger

Quick question as a soon to be 4k UHD owner.
Are most of the 4k discs in letterbox or full screen? Is there a quick list to find that information because i tried searching for it but there were old threads from years back


----------



## JeffR1

StrangerDanger said:


> Quick question as a soon to be 4k UHD owner.
> Are most of the 4k discs in letterbox or full screen? Is there a quick list to find that information because i tried searching for it but there were old threads from years back


 It's the same as for Blu-ray, most are Letter Box or 2:39 to 1 or 2:40 to 1.
I just watched Justice League a few nights ago and it was 16:9 or 1:85 to 1

And no list that I know of.


----------



## JeffR1

*The House with a Clock in Its Walls*

I think this will be a blind buy for me, I've grown to like Jack Black's serious/silly demeaner and what makes this even more interesting, Kate Blanchet is pared up with him. 
Such a serious actress to go along with Jack Black. :eeksurprise:


----------



## connoralpha

StrangerDanger said:


> Quick question as a soon to be 4k UHD owner.
> Are most of the 4k discs in letterbox or full screen? Is there a quick list to find that information because i tried searching for it but there were old threads from years back


Blu-ray.com lists the aspect ratio of each movie as presented on the 4K disc. They almost always retain the original aspect ratio of the movie, as opposed to cropping or reformatting. A rare exception is the Christoper Nolan movies that were partly shot with IMAX cameras, where the image fills the tv screen during those IMAX sequences.


----------



## guacamoleparty

JeffR1 said:


> I think this will be a blind buy for me, I've grown to like Jack Black's serious/silly demeaner and what makes this even more interesting, Kate Blanchet is pared up with him.
> Such a serious actress to go along with Jack Black. :eeksurprise:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQGA42-U0Ro


If you head over to Youtube, you can watch a handful of very funny interviews they did together. They're pretty magical together, recommend!


----------



## StrangerDanger

JeffR1 said:


> It's the same as for Blu-ray, most are Letter Box or 2:39 to 1 or 2:40 to 1.
> I just watched Justice League a few nights ago and it was 16:9 or 1:85 to 1
> 
> And no list that I know of.





connoralpha said:


> Blu-ray.com lists the aspect ratio of each movie as presented on the 4K disc. They almost always retain the original aspect ratio of the movie, as opposed to cropping or reformatting. A rare exception is the Christoper Nolan movies that were partly shot with IMAX cameras, where the image fills the tv screen during those IMAX sequences.





JeffR1 said:


> It's the same as for Blu-ray, most are Letter Box or 2:39 to 1 or 2:40 to 1.
> I just watched Justice League a few nights ago and it was 16:9 or 1:85 to 1
> 
> And no list that I know of.


Thanks for the information! I was recently at a friends place who had a 4k tv from years back, and all the movies were framed for the entire tv and he said that is just how 4k UHD discs are. I was very suspicious on that, but haven't seen the movie he presented so I wasn't sure on the films ratio.


----------



## Postmoderndesign

Ralph I just watched Die Hard 4K Ultra HD and the upgrade from Blu-ray is worth a double dip. This movie is an excellent super cop adrenaline, action film with plenty of bang bang and boom worth a double dip in my opinion. Secondary characters, a beat cop and a chauffeur add some humor and diversity The cop has a smart wife, cute children and the movie has a touch of cheese cake. The plot is coherent and Bruce Willis is very engaging, smart and crafty and supernaturally resilient. The villains are worthy adversaries. Authority figures, FBI and top cops are treated with irreverence.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Postmoderndesign said:


> Ralph I just watched Die Hard 4K Ultra HD and the upgrade from Blu-ray is worth a double dip. This movie is an excellent super cop adrenaline, action film with plenty of bang bang and boom worth a double dip in my opinion. Secondary characters, a beat cop and a chauffeur add some humor and diversity The cop has a smart wife, cute children and the movie has a touch of cheese cake. The plot is coherent and Bruce Willis is very engaging, smart and crafty and supernaturally resilient. The villains are worthy adversaries. Authority figures, FBI and top cops are treated with irreverence.


Greetings,

I would agree and said as much in my review of the UHD release. 


Regards,


----------



## Postmoderndesign

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I would agree and said as much in my review of the UHD release.
> 
> 
> Regards,


I could not and cannot find your review of Die Hard UHD. Please post a link to your review. The link might help me do a better search in the future.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Postmoderndesign said:


> I could not and cannot find your review of Die Hard UHD. Please post a link to your review. The link might help me do a better search in the future.


Greetings,

I created a Blu-ray review database containing links to the reviews. It is stuck at the top of the review forum. It is an alphabetized listing which also includes hyperlinks to the 3D, UHD, and Spotlight headers. Here is the link to the database: AVS Forum Blu-ray Review Database and here is the link to my review of the Diehard 30th Anniversary UHD Review


Regards,


----------



## Postmoderndesign

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I created a Blu-ray review database containing links to the reviews. It is stuck at the top of the review forum. It is an alphabetized listing which also includes hyperlinks to the 3D, UHD, and Spotlight headers. Here is the link to the database: AVS Forum Blu-ray Review Database and here is the link to my review of the Diehard 30th Anniversary UHD Review
> 
> 
> Regards,


Thanks Ralph. I am still finding it hard to navigate and reach a particular review. I never found an alphabetical list of reviews and the search function did not help. I need instructions and maybe others do as well. But I did follow your link to your review of Die Hard.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Postmoderndesign said:


> Thanks Ralph. I am still finding it hard to navigate and reach a particular review. I never found an alphabetical list of reviews and the search function did not help. I need instructions and maybe others do as well. But I did follow your link to your review of Die Hard.



Greetings,

Using the link to the Database, the alphabetized hyperlinks (the box with letters in it) at the top of the post makes navigation pretty simple. Selection of the letter that the title you're searching will place you at the beginning of those that start with that letter. You can then scroll, in alphabetical order, to find the specific one. Titles that begin with "The" will be listed alphabetically under the second word in the title. for instance, "The Family" will be under F.

Titles that begin with numbers have their own section and are listed numerically, beginning from low to high. UHD titles have their own section, as do 3D, Spotlights and so on.

Hope this helps..


Regards,


----------



## Postmoderndesign

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I created a Blu-ray review database containing links to the reviews. It is stuck at the top of the review forum. It is an alphabetized listing which also includes hyperlinks to the 3D, UHD, and Spotlight headers. Here is the link to the database: AVS Forum Blu-ray Review Database and here is the link to my review of the Diehard 30th Anniversary UHD Review
> 
> 
> Regards,


Thanks Ralph. I found the problem. I have AVS Forum set up to post the most recent posts first, (reverse order). So, I found the alphabetical listing as the last post on the last page.

Thanks for sticking with me until I got it figured out.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Postmoderndesign said:


> Thanks Ralph. I found the problem. I have AVS Forum set up to post the most recent posts first, (reverse order). So, I found the alphabetical listing as the last post on the last page.
> 
> Thanks for sticking with me until I got it figured out.


Greetings,

Great! No problem at all.


Regards,


----------



## welldun

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Great! No problem at all.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Good day all,

Ralph, thanks for the wonderful work you do with your reviews, they are very insightful and have helped me build a nice movie collection at home. 

Given your access to disc media, I was wondering if you have come across the March 2018 UHD demo disc from Dolby? This disc features both Dolby Vision and Dolby Atmos demos. I happened to get my hand on one, and unfortunately, it does not work well with my setup. I'll explain...

As you can see from my signature below, on the audio side, my gear is well equipped for Dolby Atmos and DTS:X. Video wise I can also view 4k HDR10 content, however not Dolby Vision. Typically this would not be a problem since most discs include an HDR10 track which pairs well with Atmos and DTS:X. However, for some reason, this particular demo disc when played gives me an audible message claiming that I'm listening to the alternative audio track and need to set my UHD player to Bitstream and use an HDMI connection (both of which are already in place). On the video side, the disc displays the content but adds a text overlay which reads the same message about needing to set up the UHD player properly. I can understand the Dolby Vision part not working properly since my gear does not support DV, however, I don't understand why the Atmos audio would not play properly. I have other Dolby Atmos demo disc (Blu-ray versions) which work as they should. Not sure why this UHD version presents this issue.

So I'm wondering if this is something you may have come across yourself, or heard of prior to this message?


----------



## [email protected]

*4k Ultra HD: It's a Wonderful Life*

So I noticed this was to be released in November. It's 4K UHD in B&W. My question is, do you think B&W movies make a difference in this format? I mean, 4K UHD usually boasts parameters like Dynamic Range. I just don't think it will be noticed in 4K UHD. 
I may be wrong though and was wondering what you all think about B&W movies being remastered into 4K UHD.


----------



## Ben Withrow

Ralph, 

You are one of few people who really get to compare HD blu-ray and and 4K HDR blu-ray content back-to-back and on a regular basis. I have a Sony 1100 projector, which is a 4K projector, but it doesn't play nice with HDR content due to not accepting BT2020 content or being able to properly process HDR content. I believe your projector has HD panels, but uses e-shift and processes 4k and HDR content. I was curious as to your thoughts on 4K HDR content versus HD SDR content when viewed on projectors. I have a unique situation, but I have tried the Oppo 203 and the panasonic 820 blue ray player to convert 4k HDR content to 4K SDR rec 709 content. The panasonic is much better at this than the oppo, but overall, I feel like the HD blu-ray images are rendered better than the 4K HDR images on the projector. While a touch sharper, the HDR seems to dim the overall picture and oddly enough reduce contrast. Are you seeing a huge different between the two? Are you feeling like there are tradeoffs?

As always, love your reviews.

Regards,

Ben


----------



## BNestico

Now I know Ralph hasn’t reviewed Band of Brothers but I couldn’t find anywhere else to post this. I’m sitting here watching the Blu-Ray of Band of Brothers and can’t help but notice how dated and lousy it looks (episode 1 anyhow), especially compared to the Pacific, which if any of you read the Bohemian Rhapsody forum you’d know I’m a huge fan of and really looks awesome on BD. Has anyone read or heard anything about Band of Brothers getting a 4K remaster? It desperately needs it and I know I can’t be the only one here who’d buy a 4K release of this classic.


----------



## guacamoleparty

Hey Ralph, I know Disney is most likely not going to send you Captain America 1/2/3 but I picked up Winter Soldier and Civil War and my brief viewing has them being pretty damn impressive. They also didnt seem to nuke the audio like some of their more other recent releases. Highly recommend them!


----------



## Ralph Potts

guacamoleparty said:


> Hey Ralph, I know Disney is most likely not going to send you Captain America 1/2/3 but I picked up Winter Soldier and Civil War and my brief viewing has them being pretty damn impressive. They also didnt seem to nuke the audio like some of their more other recent releases. Highly recommend them!


Greetings,

Yeah, no joy on review copies. 

Great to know that they are worth picking up. Thanks! 


Regards,


----------



## Franin

guacamoleparty said:


> Hey Ralph, I know Disney is most likely not going to send you Captain America 1/2/3 but I picked up Winter Soldier and Civil War and my brief viewing has them being pretty damn impressive. They also didnt seem to nuke the audio like some of their more other recent releases. Highly recommend them!




I picked up 1,2&3 and watched the 1st one that looked great on 4K 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steve544

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> This thread can be used for general discussion related to upcoming titles due for review, for member questions/comments or any other topics related to Blu-ray Disc reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Mr. Potts,
As a former reviewer of film and editing gear and software, I believe your reviews are everything one could ask for. No hyperbole and very honest and thorough. These days, I review new blues CDs that come out from the various blues labels.
I find myself sometimes looking for your reviews of specific movie titles but other than scrolling through 71 pages of reviews on here, is there a search tool somewhere that I am currently missing?
Thank you,
Steve


----------



## Ralph Potts

Steve544 said:


> Mr. Potts,
> As a former reviewer of film and editing gear and software, I believe your reviews are everything one could ask for. No hyperbole and very honest and thorough. These days, I review new blues CDs that come out from the various blues labels.
> I find myself sometimes looking for your reviews of specific movie titles but other than scrolling through 71 pages of reviews on here, is there a search tool somewhere that I am currently missing?
> Thank you,
> Steve



Greetings,

Hey Steve, thank you so much. I can't think of a nicer compliment and appreciate the vote of confidence. Regarding your question, yes, years ago I created a Blu-ray Review Database which is an alphabetized listing of the reviews posted here in the review forum. It is stickied here at the top of the Blu-ray review forum. Here is the link:

AVS Forum Blu-ray Review Database 

There are also direct hyperlinks to the various types of reviews (meaning UHD, 3D etc.). Hope this helps!

Best,

Ralph


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Equipment Change*

Greetings,

The JVC DLA-RS2000 is now my reference projector for reviews. I have updated my reference review equipment list and webpage to reflect the change. 


Regards,


----------



## BNestico

Ralph,
I just read that Ratatouille is getting a 4K release in September. Any chance of a review?


----------



## Ralph Potts

BNestico said:


> Ralph,
> I just read that Ratatouille is getting a 4K release in September. Any chance of a review?



Greetings,

Hey Bernie, I can't say for certain but, so far Disney hasn't been very forthcoming with review product for 4K catalog releases. I will try!


Regards,


----------



## Dave-T

Has anybody had a chance to compare the marvel movies that were originally released on regular Blu Ray that have been recently rereleased on ULtra HD Blu Ray with atmos? Is it worth the upgrade if you already own the regular BD version? I am considering getting all of the 3 captain America movies and the 2 Thor movies? I do not stream so I would just buy the actual disc. Thanks for any insight

Dave


----------



## Panson

Dave-T said:


> Has anybody had a chance to compare the marvel movies that were originally released on regular Blu Ray that have been recently rereleased on ULtra HD Blu Ray with atmos? Is it worth the upgrade if you already own the regular BD version? I am considering getting all of the 3 captain America movies and the 2 Thor movies? I do not stream so I would just buy the actual disc. Thanks for any insight
> Dave


Actual discs are the way to go for quality PQ.

Dave, I'm in a similar boat as you, but without Dolby Atmos. I don't like spending money on 4K UHD discs, if I don't have to. If I have a Blu-ray I'm happy with.

I suggest looking at the ratings and reviews at bluraydotcom. They'll have information for 4K UHD and its previous Blu-ray. Contrary to a popular belief, 4K UHD is not always the best choice. Good luck, have fun.


----------



## BNestico

I just went to Wally World to grab TS4 on 4KBD and also walked out with American Gangster on 4KBD. I bought this on DVD probably 10+ years ago but never saw any other version. I didn’t even know this was out. Has anyone seen this yet or have any impressions on it.


----------



## Panson

BNestico said:


> I just went to Wally World to grab TS4 on 4KBD and also walked out with* American Gangster on 4KBD*. I bought this on DVD probably 10+ years ago but never saw any other version. I didn’t even know this was out. Has anyone seen this yet or have any impressions on it.


October 15, 2019 4K UHD release. A/V improvement from BD.

https://www.blu-ray.com/movies/American-Gangster-4K-Blu-ray/246947/


----------



## Mark6088

Has anyone seen The Walk in 3D? If so, is it worth the money?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zombie10k

Mark6088 said:


> Has anyone seen The Walk in 3D? If so, is it worth the money?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hi, it's the only way to watch this movie!! Amazing 3D..! Can induce vertigo


----------



## Philnick

Mark6088 said:


> Has anyone seen The Walk in 3D? If so, is it worth the money?


I just got it. Never saw it in 2D, but I liked it in 3D. The 3D effects are very believable. 

Since it's a green screen film anyway, because the twin towers were long gone and even the landscape was a reconstruction, they had a headstart on the 3D conversion.

I'm a new convert to 3D, and this is a favorite. Although some folks on the review thread here said that they were so scared by it that they were not going to watch it again, I wasn't - I was just "concerned." (Not that I'm brave - I threw up on my daughter on the whirling teacups and was terrified on the baby roller coaster.)


----------



## Mark6088

zombie10k said:


> Hi, it's the only way to watch this movie!! Amazing 3D..! Can induce vertigo


Thanks for the recommendation!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark6088

Philnick said:


> I just got it. Never saw it in 2D, but I liked it in 3D. The 3D effects are very believable.
> 
> Since it's a green screen film anyway, because the twin towers were long gone and even the landscape was a reconstruction, they had a headstart on the 3D conversion.
> 
> I'm a new convert to 3D, and this is a favorite. Although some folks on the review thread here said that they were so scared by it that they were not going to watch it again, I wasn't - I was just "concerned." (Not that I'm brave - I threw up on my daughter on the whirling teacups and was terrified on the baby roller coaster.)


Thanks for the input--I am looking forward to watching it. I'll put it on my buy list!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mystickid

Are 4k Blu-ray's that look like they're shrink wrapped authentic? 

I purchased Kong:skull Island and Bladerunner 2049 and they don't have the folded flap (at the corners) style plastic wrap, instead, they look they're shrink-wrapped. 

See pics...

I bought these new at Amazon.com but also saw some titles in this same shrink wrap at Bestbuy brand new too.

Are 4k Blu-ray's that look like they're shrink wrapped authentic or fake?


----------



## Panson

mystickid said:


> Are 4k Blu-ray's that look like they're shrink wrapped authentic?
> 
> I purchased Kong:skull Island and Bladerunner 2049 and they don't have the folded flap (at the corners) style plastic wrap, instead, they look they're shrink-wrapped.
> 
> See pics...
> 
> I bought these new at Amazon.com but also saw some titles in this same shrink wrap at Bestbuy brand new too.
> 
> Are 4k Blu-ray's that look like they're shrink wrapped authentic or fake?


Amazon Marketplace sellers should notify beforehand. IMO these are near-new, not new. No reputable retailer such as BB should be shrink-wrapping and selling or re-selling as new. That said, I don't think they'd be Chinese counterfeits. Though I would be wary of a buggy disc that was returned.


----------



## mystickid

Panson said:


> Amazon Marketplace sellers should notify beforehand. IMO these are near-new, not new. No reputable retailer such as BB should be shrink-wrapping and selling or re-selling as new. That said, I don't think they'd be Chinese counterfeits. Though I would be wary of a buggy disc that was returned.


Thanks for the input Panson. I did try to play the 4K Blu-ray in my Xbox One and it failed to read the disc and gave an error. I tried several times to no avail.

However, it did play in my Panny UB-820 BD player. Not sure if it's still legit or that Xbox One cannot play the 4K variant of Blu-ray discs...


----------



## Panson

mystickid said:


> Thanks for the input Panson. I did try to play the 4K Blu-ray in my Xbox One and it failed to read the disc and gave an error. I tried several times to no avail.
> 
> However, it did play in my Panny UB-820 BD player. Not sure if it's still legit or that Xbox One cannot play the 4K variant of Blu-ray discs...


You're welcome. In light of your item's aforementioned packaging and incomplete playing, and if possible, I suggest getting a refund, exchange, or credit, whatever suits. Good luck.

FWIW I came across this after my previous post.

"Amazon to ramp up counterfeit reporting to law enforcement"



> Amazon.com Inc is planning to give more data on counterfeit goods to law enforcement in a further crackdown on fakes listed on its e-commerce sites, a person familiar with the program told Reuters. The move comes as Amazon faces public scrutiny over how it polices counterfeits and allegedly unsafe products on its platform. Fakes have long frustrated top labels like Apple Inc and Nike Inc, discouraging some from selling via Amazon at all.
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-amazon-com-counterfeit-idUSKBN1ZC25U


----------



## esprague

Hi Guys:

New to to the forum. I'm kind of Johnny come lately when it comes to Blu-Ray but I've been reading Ralph's reviews and all of your comments the last few weeks. Been buying lots of Blu-rays and having a blast. Still floored by the picture quality of Skyfall, and some others. Just wanted to say hi and say thanks to Ralph for the reviews and you guys for entertaining and educated discussions.

Erik


----------



## Ralph Potts

esprague said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> New to to the forum. I'm kind of Johnny come lately when it comes to Blu-Ray but I've been reading Ralph's reviews and all of your comments the last few weeks. Been buying lots of Blu-rays and having a blast. Still floored by the picture quality of Skyfall, and some others. Just wanted to say hi and say thanks to Ralph for the reviews and you guys for entertaining and educated discussions.
> 
> Erik


Greetings,

Welcome Erik! Thanks so much for reading and taking the time to introduce yourself. Don't be a stranger and feel free to chime in on any of the review threads. 


Regards,


----------



## marcosphoto

Does anyone have any experience with international "region free" bluray media? I was thinking of buying one on ebay that is for the German market. It says region free and supposedly it works in region A according to various websites I have looked at. Also, it is supposedly 5.1-hd english, whilst 5.1 german. However what I want to know, what language will the movie be in when I pop the disk in the player? Will it default to German as it is made for that market, or will it be English? Also, will the English be that native to the film or subtitled or such?


----------



## Philnick

Ralph -

In line with my suggestion that you start reviewing streaming material, if you have an Amazon Prime subscription, be sure to watch _The Aeronauts_, which is a very recent "Amazon Original."

It's set in 1862 and is about a balloon ascent by a young scientist who has styled himself a "meteorologist" and wants to study the air to figure out how to predict the weather, to much ridicule from other members of the scientific academy. He prevails upon a young woman who is a balloon pilot to take him up higher than anyone has gone before so he can take measurements.

It's a variable aspect ratio film that needs to be seen through a projector to be fully appreciated. It's 1080p and DD+ 5.1. Turn on your Neural:X processing if you've got overhead speakers.

Thrills and chills. (As Khan Noonian Singh noted, "It's very cold in space.")


----------



## rdgrimes

marcosphoto said:


> Does anyone have any experience with international "region free" bluray media? I was thinking of buying one on ebay that is for the German market. It says region free and supposedly it works in region A according to various websites I have looked at. Also, it is supposedly 5.1-hd english, whilst 5.1 german. However what I want to know, what language will the movie be in when I pop the disk in the player? Will it default to German as it is made for that market, or will it be English? Also, will the English be that native to the film or subtitled or such?


There are no guarantees. But typically you will have English audio available, although it may not be the default audio. (you might have to open the disc menu and select English). Subtitles will be the same. Sometimes you can find info at places like www.blu-ray.com about specific titles.


----------



## marcosphoto

rdgrimes said:


> There are no guarantees. But typically you will have English audio available, although it may not be the default audio. (you might have to open the disc menu and select English). Subtitles will be the same. Sometimes you can find info at places like www.blu-ray.com about specific titles.


Yes I saw some of the info on blu-ray but it does not mention anything about default menu languages and such. All I notice is that there is better audio available for english but does not mention anything otherwise. It's the Titanic 3D, for German market.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Philnick said:


> Ralph -
> 
> In line with my suggestion that you start reviewing streaming material, if you have an Amazon Prime subscription, be sure to watch _The Aeronauts_, which is a very recent "Amazon Original."
> 
> It's set in 1862 and is about a balloon ascent by a young scientist who has styled himself a "meteorologist" and wants to study the air to figure out how to predict the weather, to much ridicule from other members of the scientific academy. He prevails upon a young woman who is a balloon pilot to take him up higher than anyone has gone before so he can take measurements.
> 
> It's a variable aspect ratio film that needs to be seen through a projector to be fully appreciated. It's 1080p and DD+ 5.1. Turn on your Neural:X processing if you've got overhead speakers.
> 
> Thrills and chills. (As Khan Noonian Singh noted, "It's very cold in space.")


Greetings,

Thanks Phil. I will be sure to give it a look. 


Regards,


----------



## moovtune

I've been unable to get my "Gemini Man" 4K to play as 4K at 60fps on my Epson 10000 projector. It keeps playing as 1080p at 60. This projector is one of the pixel-shifting type but according to the specs in the manual - can play 4kx2K at 60. In fact, after finding this issue, I put in Ang Lee's previous 60fps film "Billy Long ...." and it immediately showed that it was playing 4K x 2K at 60. So no problem with that one, But "Gemini Man" keeps indicating 1080p at 60. I tried changing settings on my Oppo, including "Direct Out" and forcing 4K, but no luck. Anyone else have an issue with this disc playing 4K at 60fps?


----------



## Ralph Potts

moovtune said:


> I've been unable to get my "Gemini Man" 4K to play as 4K at 60fps on my Epson 10000 projector. It keeps playing as 1080p at 60. This projector is one of the pixel-shifting type but according to the specs in the manual - can play 4kx2K at 60. In fact, after finding this issue, I put in Ang Lee's previous 60fps film "Billy Long ...." and it immediately showed that it was playing 4K x 2K at 60. So no problem with that one, But "Gemini Man" keeps indicating 1080p at 60. I tried changing settings on my Oppo, including "Direct Out" and forcing 4K, but no luck. Anyone else have an issue with this disc playing 4K at 60fps?


Greetings,

After seeing your post I tried Gemini Man and playback using my Oppo/JVC RS2000 went without issue at 4K60fps. I have mine set for Direct Out. 


Regards,


----------



## moovtune

Thanks for checking Ralph. I'll have to try some more settings etc. to see what the issue is and if I can fix it.


----------



## Postmoderndesign

Blinded by the Light is an uplifting portrayal of a talented, smart student who overcomes his fathers strict restraints, poverty and prejudice to succeed. It is particular enjoyable if you enjoy the songs of Bruce Springsteen.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Postmoderndesign said:


> Blinded by the Light is an uplifting portrayal of a talented, smart student who overcomes his fathers strict restraints, poverty and prejudice to succeed. It is particular enjoyable if you enjoy the songs of Bruce Springsteen.


Greetings,

Absolutely. I reviewed it last year. Your comments should go in that thread:


Blinded By the Light Review



Regards,


----------



## Postmoderndesign

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Absolutely. I reviewed it last year. Your comments should go in that thread:
> 
> 
> Blinded By the Light Review
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


*Where's My Roy Cohn* is a documentary which provides a lot of insight into Donald Trump's amoral behavior and history. While AVS prefers to avoid politics this movie is quite educational particularly for those young enough to by unfamiliar with Senator Joseph McCarthy and the House Un-American Activities Committee.


----------



## BiNiaRiS

does anyone know if the release of master and commander on blu ray still has the 25hz filter applied which completely guts the lowend?

the original the the slipbook release were both the same soundtrack...anyone know if this updated release fixed the 25hz filter?

https://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Master-and-Commander-The-Far-Side-of-the-World-Blu-ray/239636/


----------



## Postmoderndesign

Philnick said:


> Ralph -
> 
> In line with my suggestion that AVS start reviewing streaming material, ...


I watched Crip Camp on Netflix and thought it was a superb documentary that others on AVS Forum should be aware of and it appears Philnick also thinks streaming content should be covered.

Crip Camp tells the the story of a summer camp for children with severe disabilities, ie multiple sclerosis, cerebral palsy, spina bifida, polio, etc. should have the experience of inclusion. The camp existed in the 1970s in the Catskills. Some of the children later became the core of political advocacy during the Carter administration the lead to The Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) became law in 1990. The ADA is a civil rights law that prohibits discrimination against individuals with disabilities in all areas of public life, including jobs, schools, transportation, and all public and private places that are open to the general public.

I think most would enjoy watching Crip Camp.


----------



## Postmoderndesign

*Pain and Glory* is a five star thoughtful reflection of two older men reuniting to share memories their lives and art. "Pedro Almodóvar's latest film, Pain and Glory, is one of the most autobiographical in his long career. ... It tells the story of Salvador Mallo (played by Antonio Banderas), an aging movie director who is suffering from a number of physical ailments." The film is in Spanish but has English subtitles. The film has remarkable colorful visuals. It is insightful and adventuresome as it delves into their bisexual lives and use of drugs.


----------



## marcosphoto

*Gone in 60 seconds - 2000 Reboot.*

By far the absolute best mastering from DVD to Bluray I have yet seen. The PCM uncompressed sound is a massive improvement over the DD and the PQ is sublime - rivaling that of brand new movies. They did something right when they mastered this, it's the best DVD-Bluray upgrade money I have spent. Just saying. 

Now, as the film only gets 6.6/10 stars, I suspect most of you will be responding with a big "Yawn". LOL.


----------



## PandaXpress31

So can someone tell me this, I have Star Trek 4K UHD disk 2009 film. The Sony shows the disk is HDR10 I presume?, but the Digital copy on Apple 4K Tv Shows Dolby Vision. Was this rereleased with DV on newer discs? Or part of the Trilogy boxset and that's why the digital ver. has DV? Or is the Apple TV 4K version not really DV?


----------



## Panson

PandaXpress31 said:


> So can someone tell me this, I have Star Trek 4K UHD disk 2009 film. The Sony shows the disk is HDR10 I presume?, but the Digital copy on Apple 4K Tv Shows Dolby Vision. Was this rereleased with DV on newer discs? Or part of the Trilogy boxset and that's why the digital ver. has DV? Or is the Apple TV 4K version not really DV?


The newest (and only) 4K UHD disc is 2016 release, and HDR10.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

For those that keep track, I wanted to advise that I have moved from the Marantz AV7704 A/V processor to the newly released Marantz AV7706. 


Regards,


----------



## marcosphoto

Hey, can anyone tell me if they are having problems with standard HD BR The Greatest Showman? I am experiencing 3 spots freezing, the largest problem where it skips by 10min is at 1:32:00 into the film where they decide they are going to build the circus in a tent instead. I have a DP-UB820, not new to poor tracking of marked disks but this disk is new and flawless by my eyes.


----------



## darthray

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> For those that keep track, I wanted to advise that I have moved from the Marantz AV7704 A/V processor to the newly released Marantz AV7706.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Congratulation

I was not even aware this new model was out, myself I just move from my previous AV7702mkII to an AV7705

Darth


----------



## Ralph Potts

darthray said:


> Congratulation
> 
> I was not even aware this new model was out, myself I just move from my previous AV7702mkII to an AV7705
> 
> Darth



Greetings,

Nice! Congrats Ray..  


Regards,


----------



## Panson

marcosphoto said:


> Hey, can anyone tell me if they are having problems with standard HD BR The Greatest Showman? I am experiencing 3 spots freezing, the largest problem where it skips by 10min is at 1:32:00 into the film where they decide they are going to build the circus in a tent instead. I have a DP-UB820, not new to poor tracking of marked disks but this disk is new and flawless by my eyes.


I checked that juncture and also beginnings of chapters. No issues with the BD that came with The Greatest Showman 4K UHD, playing on Sony UBP-X800. 

I'd try Panasonic DMP-UB900 also, but it no longer reads BD and 4K UHD discs. Hope that issue doesn't afflict yours.

The Greatest Showman 4K UHD disc is spectacular, if that can provide incentive for upgrade.


----------



## darthray

Hi Ralph, @Ralph Potts

In a previous discussion you mention you have change your AV7704 to a new AV7706, and notice you now use a Panasonic DP-UB820 for your player.
And from memory, I believe you were also previously using a Sony 800?
And also change my previous Sony 800, to the same Panasonic DB-UB820 when I purchase my new AV7705.

If it is the case, it's funny how we both upgrade ours AVP and change the player around the same time.

Darth


----------



## Ralph Potts

darthray said:


> Hi Ralph, @Ralph Potts
> 
> In a previous discussion you mention you have change your AV7704 to a new AV7706, and notice you now use a Panasonic DP-UB820 for your player.
> And from memory, I believe you were also previously using a Sony 800?
> And also change my previous Sony 800, to the same Panasonic DB-UB820 when I purchase my new AV7705.
> 
> If it is the case, it's funny how we both upgrade ours AVP and change the player around the same time.
> 
> Darth


Greetings,

Actually I have been using the Panasonic for quite some time Ray. I use both that 820 and Oppo 203 in my system. The Sony has never been part of the equation. But, glad to see you're now a Panasonic owner.. 😉 


Regards,


----------



## darthray

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Actually I have been using the Panasonic for quite some time Ray. I use both that 820 and Oppo 203 in my system. The Sony has never been part of the equation. But, glad to see you're now a Panasonic owner.. 😉
> 
> 
> Regards,


Hi Ralph,

While I was aware you also use the Oppo 203, for some time I thought you were also using a Sony previously. Therefore, my bad

I much prefer the Panasonic, since it has a front display. For showing the time that have been played, something my previous Sony do not have. And want to wish you and all your love one, to stay safe and in good health.

Ray


----------



## Ralph Potts

darthray said:


> Hi Ralph,
> 
> While I was aware you also use the Oppo 203, for some time I thought you were also using a Sony previously. Therefore, my bad
> 
> I much prefer the Panasonic, since it has a front display. For showing the time that have been played, something my previous Sony do not have. And want to wish you and all your love one, to stay safe and in good health.
> 
> Ray



Greetings,

Ray, no need to apologize my friend. I am glad that you're happy with the Panasonic. I wish the same for you and your family as well!


Regards,


----------



## Magiclakez

Hi all, I recently redeemed my digital download code, which was included with my “Deepwater Horizon” 4k disc purchase. I usually download all my digital streams to Apple. 

However I noticed that the download was rendered in Dolby Vision, whereas the physical media is in HDR10. Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Dave Vaughn

Magiclakez said:


> Hi all, I recently redeemed my digital download code, which was included with my “Deepwater Horizon” 4k disc purchase. I usually download all my digital streams to Apple.
> 
> However I noticed that the download was rendered in Dolby Vision, whereas the physical media is in HDR10. Anyone else noticed this?


That happens a lot depending on the studio and the movie.


----------



## Magiclakez

Dave Vaughn said:


> That happens a lot depending on the studio and the movie.


Ok thanks, that’s good to know. 

I was also slightly surprised that my “Fury” download turned out to be a download for “Gladiator.” Not that I’m complaining, cause I technically got 2 movies for the price of 1.


----------



## Technology3456

Can anyone recommend some good bluray movies that are known for having very little motion blur, motion smear, or footage captured out of focus while in motion?

If you want to test your display's capabilities without question marks like "could it just be the source causing the problem?" what blu rays should you try?

So far I have tested my display with all three Lord of the Rings extended editions, as well as Jack the Giant Slayer blu ray. Does anyone know if these are considered quality transfers without motion blur in the source? Because Jack the Giant Slayer chapter 10 for example seems like possibly a really poor source, but I'm curious others' opinions.


----------



## Dave Vaughn

Magiclakez said:


> Ok thanks, that’s good to know.
> 
> I was also slightly surprised that my “Fury” download turned out to be a download for “Gladiator.” Not that I’m complaining, cause I technically got 2 movies for the price of 1.


Now that's never happened to me before.


----------



## shimonmor

Technology3456 said:


> Can anyone recommend some good bluray movies that are known for having very little motion blur, motion smear, or footage captured out of focus while in motion?


I would think _Baraka_ would be an excellent candidate. Shot in 70mm Todd-AO, scanned at 8k and beautifully photographed. Not a traditional film but eminently re-watchable (IMO).


----------



## djoberg

Technology3456 said:


> Can anyone recommend some good bluray movies that are known for having very little motion blur, motion smear, or footage captured out of focus while in motion?
> 
> If you want to test your display's capabilities without question marks like "could it just be the source causing the problem?" what blu rays should you try?
> 
> So far I have tested my display with all three Lord of the Rings extended editions, as well as Jack the Giant Slayer blu ray. Does anyone know if these are considered quality transfers without motion blur in the source? Because Jack the Giant Slayer chapter 10 for example seems like possibly a really poor source, but I'm curious others' opinions.


_Planet Earth 2 _would also be an excellent UHD Blu-ray for your purposes. If you can "stomach the movie," one of the best for PQ is _Transformers: The Last Knight_. And then there is the new release "_Tenet_," which has incredible PQ. I saw no motion blur or out-of-focus shots in any of these.


----------



## T-Bone

Technology3456 said:


> Can anyone recommend some good bluray movies that are known for having very little motion blur, motion smear, or footage captured out of focus while in motion?
> 
> If you want to test your display's capabilities without question marks like "could it just be the source causing the problem?" what blu rays should you try?
> 
> So far I have tested my display with all three Lord of the Rings extended editions, as well as Jack the Giant Slayer blu ray. Does anyone know if these are considered quality transfers without motion blur in the source? Because Jack the Giant Slayer chapter 10 for example seems like possibly a really poor source, but I'm curious others' opinions.


I did a search for motion, then blur, then blurry. Asides the hits that were posted today, all of the hits were more than 10 years old. That tells me motion blur is not inherent in Blu-ray discs.

But if you need a recommendation: avatar, the firm, iron man, any of the Disney cars, Kong skull Island, 2 guns, atomic blonde, Harry Potter series of movies, the martian.

-T


----------



## Technology3456

shimonmor said:


> I would think _Baraka_ would be an excellent candidate. Shot in 70mm Todd-AO, scanned at 8k and beautifully photographed. Not a traditional film but eminently re-watchable (IMO).





djoberg said:


> _Planet Earth 2 _would also be an excellent UHD Blu-ray for your purposes. If you can "stomach the movie," one of the best for PQ is _Transformers: The Last Knight_. And then there is the new release "_Tenet_," which has incredible PQ. I saw no motion blur or out-of-focus shots in any of these.


Thanks. Do you also recommend the blurays for these? People in the DLP thread were telling me the blur is probably just coming from bad source discs, so testing some "pristine" "reference" sources should help determine that unless you think it's a myth that some blurays have better transfers and are shot better than others? I use a 1080p display and still dont have 4K downscaling capability. Well I have a Sony x800m, _maybe _that can downscale, but then that would introduce the variable of its downscaling capabilities.

I want to eliminate as many question marks as possible when doing the "test," so if you know any good 1080p blu rays, not 4K UHD discs, that would be the best right now. So far I have tried two bluray players with two of the same model projector, so I know the bluray players and projectors are not the problem. However, I've only been trying them with blurays I already had around the apartment, not any that are necessarily known for being good transfers. It will be educational to see what they look like with "reference" discs instead of just any off the shelf.


----------



## T-Bone

Technology3456 said:


> Thanks. Do you also recommend the blurays for these? People in the DLP thread were telling me the blur is probably just coming from bad source discs, so testing some "pristine" "reference" sources should help determine that. I use a 1080p display and still dont have 4K downscaling capability. Well I have a Sony x800m, _maybe _that can downscale, but then that would introduce the variable of its downscaling capabilities.
> 
> I want to eliminate as many question marks as possible when doing the "test," so if you know any good 1080p blu rays, not 4K UHD discs, that would be the best right now.


It's not the media. In another thread you confirmed two different sources and two different projectors: both dlp. PS4 Blu-Ray player Sony x700 Blu-ray player.

Both dlps have the same blurriness.

It's either your eyes, or the projectors. 

Since I doubt both projectors are faulty, it must be your eyes. You have already stated that DLP is the only technology you can watch.

I'm just trying to help you out and save you hours and hours of troubleshooting that's going to lead nowhere.

-T


----------



## djoberg

Technology3456 said:


> Thanks. Do you also recommend the blurays for these? People in the DLP thread were telling me the blur is probably just coming from bad source discs, so testing some "pristine" "reference" sources should help determine that unless you think it's a myth that some blurays have better transfers and are shot better than others? I use a 1080p display and still dont have 4K downscaling capability. Well I have a Sony x800m, _maybe _that can downscale, but then that would introduce the variable of its downscaling capabilities.
> 
> I want to eliminate as many question marks as possible when doing the "test," so if you know any good 1080p blu rays, not 4K UHD discs, that would be the best right now. So far I have tried two bluray players with two of the same model projector, so I know the bluray players and projectors are not the problem. However, I've only been trying them with blurays I already had around the apartment, not any that are necessarily known for being good transfers. It will be educational to see what they look like with "reference" discs instead of just any off the shelf.


I can't speak to the Blu-ray of _Planet Earth 2_, but the Blu-rays of the other two I mentioned are very good!


----------



## Technology3456

If anyone has Jack the Giant Slayer on bluray, I'm curious if you notice more motion blur in chapter 10 than you do on most movies on the same TV or projector?


----------



## kirugo

Hey guys, just starting my journey in bluray/4K physical media. Got a good start with some criterion and some fave blu rays. I always wondering how most ppl built up their collection; is it mostly thru scrolling thru ppl selling used discs on forums like these and used dvd stores or sites like best buy etc. I'm assuming most ppl go thru a mix of both and just slowly build it up. Currently slowing myself down from just buying all of my faves at once and not rushing the process.


----------



## Philnick

I have scads of DVDs, Blu-rays and 4K Blu-rays and have _never_ bought one used - I had too many bad experiences with library disks that would play part of the way and then punk out.


----------



## kirugo

Philnick said:


> I have scads of DVDs, Blu-rays and 4K Blu-rays and have _never_ bought one used - I had too many bad experiences with library disks that would play part of the way and then punk out.


I've been lucky so far and haven't been burned yet. Thing is since they are recent purchases, i have only tested them by going thru random scenes along the movie and could totally have a crap copy. I guess I'm resting on faith so far and none of them were expensive thankfully.


----------



## T-Bone

Many of my 4K Blu-ray discs are brand new. I usually look out for deals for something I want when advertised on slickdeals.net. others are used purchase right here on avs forum. I've got hundreds of Blu-ray movies... A mix of purchase right here on AVS forum, specials on Amazon / best buy, Redbox kiosk Blu-ray sales, etc.

Been pretty lucky thus far. Have not bought any bad discs that were used.

-T


----------



## kirugo

T-Bone said:


> Many of my 4K Blu-ray discs are brand new. I usually look out for deals for something I want when advertised on slickdeals.net. others are used purchase right here on avs forum. I've got hundreds of Blu-ray movies... A mix of purchase right here on AVS forum, specials on Amazon / best buy, Redbox kiosk Blu-ray sales, etc.
> 
> Been pretty lucky thus far. Have not bought any bad discs that were used.
> 
> -T


Thanks, I think I'm prob going to go down the mixed route too. Got a wishlist on amazon going, just waiting for price drops.


----------



## Philnick

Install these two browser add-ons - Honey and CamelCamelCamel.

Honey watches the prices on things in your Amazon shopping cart and notifies you of price drops. (CamelCamelCamel can do that too, but you have to manually add things to your watch list.)

Honey does a lateral price comparison to other sources, including eBay sellers, while CamelCamelCamel can give you a graph of the price of an item at Amazon over time to help decide whether it's worth it to wait for later price changes.

Both make their money the same way: the seller pays them a tiny commission for any sale they prompt.


----------



## kirugo

Philnick said:


> Install these two browser add-ons - Honey and CamelCamelCamel.
> 
> Honey watches the prices on things in your Amazon shopping cart and notifies you of price drops. (CamelCamelCamel can do that too, but you have to manually add things to your watch list.)
> 
> Honey does a lateral price comparison to other sources, including eBay sellers, while CamelCamelCamel can give you a graph of the price of an item at Amazon over time to help decide whether it's worth it to wait for later price changes.
> 
> Both make their money the same way: the seller pays them a tiny commission for any sale they prompt.


Ouuu thanks for that, I'll get honey rn.


----------



## darthray

While not been specific to a certain movie. Lately many States in the US have completely reopen, so will my Province Alberta in Canada in two weeks

Hopefully Hollywood will soon start again, the production of many new movies for all of us to enjoy. And do give them credit for releasing so many older titles, during the last year on 4K and remaster sound on some from 5.1 to Atmos/DTS:X. I also hope they keep that trend going, since so many of us did enjoy rebuying those older titles that are dear to our heart.

Darth


----------



## CurtisRE

I watched the new Criterion release of Mirror (1975). Stunning transfer and nothing less than it deserves. I was completely transfixed and still feel affected by it the next day. Packaging is very nice and substantial with a heavy 87 page booklet.

It's half off on Amazon right now for $19.99.


----------



## darthray

This last week, I had an unpleasant surprise 

I don't know about your guys, but my local big store that use to have thousands of movies with its own section of 4K to choose from. Has reduce that section, with maybe 200 titles that included only three 4K ones. While I can always buy on line from now on, I am very unhappy since it will cost me a lot more. 

While they won't give me a reason for this, other than it's from the head management of the Corporation. I believe it is a moment of our time, where most people just download any media been either Music or Movies.

As far has I am concern, it is a sad day for those of us who still want a physical disk. For having the best sound and picture available, after spending lot's of money in our system.

Darth


----------



## Franin

darthray said:


> This last week, I had an unpleasant surprise
> 
> I don't know about your guys, but my local big store that use to have thousands of movies with its own section of 4K to choose from. Has reduce that section, with maybe 200 titles that included only three 4K ones. While I can always buy on line from now on, I am very unhappy since it will cost me a lot more.
> 
> While they won't give me a reason for this, other than it's from the head management of the Corporation. I believe it is a moment of our time, where most people just download any media been either Music or Movies.
> 
> As far has I am concern, it is a sad day for those of us who still want a physical disk. For having the best sound and picture available, after spending lot's of money in our system.
> 
> Darth


Lucky our stores over here still stock 4k UHD discs but I have to admit I still buy a few from Amazon


----------



## JeffR1

I would like to see "The Dressmaker" be released on 4K, I really like Kate Winslet !
The movie itself is great too, if you haven't seen it, it's quite entertaining.
I have a Blu-ray copy but it's region "B" and I have to use the computer to watch it, it's a nuisance.


----------



## Ralph Potts

JeffR1 said:


> I would like to see "The Dressmaker" be released on 4K, I really like Kate Winslet !
> The movie itself is great too, if you haven't seen it, it's quite entertaining.
> I have a Blu-ray copy but it's region "B" and I have to use the computer to watch it, it's a nuisance.



Greetings,

Here's my review of The Dressmaker @JeffR1 

The Dressmaker Blu-ray Review


----------



## Philnick

Here's a classic that's never made it beyond DVD on American disks (though it is available to buy or rent for 1080p streaming through VUDU and Amazon Prime Video, or as a European Region-Locked Blu-ray - which I just ordered through eBay) which is so visually lush that it deserves a 4K release. 

I'm speaking of the charming and witty 1999 movie of Shakespeare's _A Midsummer Night's Dream_, with Kevin Kline as Bottom, Stanley Tucci as Puck, Anna Friel ("dead girl" from _Pushing Daisies_) as Hermia ("I am amazed and know not what to say"), Michelle Pfieffer as the Queen of the Fairies, and Sam Rockwell in the most expressive performance of his career, as Thisbe in the play within a play.

It's set in the fictional town of Monte Athena, Italy, in the era when bicycles and Victrolas (of the sort pictured with the "His Master's Voice" RCA canine) were becoming popular (and both fascinated the fairies no end).

I hope you'll use your extensive influence in the industry  to get it a 4K release. It's one of my favorite films.


----------



## JeffR1

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Here's my review of The Dressmaker @JeffR1
> 
> The Dressmaker Blu-ray Review


No one even commented on it,  it's one of my all-time favorite movies, even if it did slap one in the face every now in then.


----------



## BlueMan Jones

JeffR1 said:


> I would like to see "The Dressmaker" be released on 4K, I really like Kate Winslet !
> The movie itself is great too, if you haven't seen it, it's quite entertaining.
> I have a Blu-ray copy but it's region "B" and I have to use the computer to watch it, it's a nuisance.


You should get you one of those multi-region bluray players
something like this --> https://www.amazon.com/Sony-Multi-Zone-Region-Player/dp/B00VPGS1J0


----------



## BlueMan Jones

JeffR1 said:


> No one even commented on it,  it's one of my all-time favorite movies, even if it did slap one in the face every now in then.


Based on the review, I decided to pick up a copy. Look forward to seeing it as i'm a Kate Winslet fan as well.


----------



## JeffR1

BlueMan Jones said:


> Based on the review, I decided to pick up a copy. Look forward to seeing it as i'm a Kate Winslet fan as well.


I enjoyed it because its where the underdog has it's day.
Looking forward to your comments.

And
I will have to look into that player, the last time I checked those out, they were 700.00$ plus, and they were hacked players _ didn't want to go there.


----------



## BlueMan Jones

JeffR1 said:


> I enjoyed it because its where the underdog has it's day.
> Looking forward to your comments.
> 
> And
> I will have to look into that player, the last time I checked those out, they were 700.00$ plus, and they were hacked players _ didn't want to go there.


oh not at all, the players are totally legit. Here's the model i purchased recently for a birthday present. It wasn't near $700 dollars and the person who i purchased it plays all his region B disks.


Amazon.com


----------



## JeffR1

BlueMan Jones said:


> oh not at all, the players are totally legit. Here's the model i purchased recently for a birthday present. It wasn't near $700 dollars and the person who i purchased it plays all his region B disks.
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


Hmmm..
That's US dollars, so for now I'll wait, the few region "B"s that I have are pretty old, and I think they are available as region "A"s now.
Just checked though, "City Of Ember" is still only available on region "B", if I wanted to though I could just burn it to a disc and remove the region coding, still less expensive then buying a whole machine for just one disc.


----------



## Philnick

Don't know if this is the place to pitch an older film, but one of my favorites is one of Johnny Depp's early films, _Benny & Joon_ (1993)_._ It's a sweet little film where he plays a nearly illiterate but physically-gifted comedian who falls in love with a mentally unstable but brilliant sister (Joon) being cared for by her brother (Benny).


----------



## Dave Vaughn

Philnick said:


> Don't know if this is the place to pitch an older film, but one of my favorites is one of Johnny Depp's.early films, _Benny & Joon_ (1993)_._ It's a sweet little film where he plays a nearly illiterate but physically-gifted comedian who falls in love with a mentally unstable but brilliant sister (Joon) being cared for by her brother (Benny).


I like that film as well. Been many years since I've seen it.


----------



## fattire

@Ralph Potts I wasn't able to find anything specific on this topic in the review forum ...

One of the ongoing issues with Atmos mixes is the pinning of overhead objects. This is fine for .2 Atmos as those are the only channels in play. .4 configs spread the sound over top front/rear so again, not much of an issue outside of the lack of object panning from front to back and back to front. It gets ugly for .6 as the top front/rear are never used and only the top middles have output.

There are several recent examples of this including the Indiana Jones remaster. However, there are also new release movies seeing the same treatment.

is this something that you're setup to test? If so, is it something that you could possibly comment on in future reviews?


----------



## Steve544

Hey Ralph...I know nothing about so called connoisseur labels. My buddy bought me the new 'Core' film on blu ray from the Shout Factory. We will watch it on Tuesday which is our new movie get together tradition. I have the film on standard DVD and look forward to seeing it again. What can you teach me about these connoisseur labels?


----------



## Craig Peer

Steve544 said:


> Hey Ralph...I know nothing about so called connoisseur labels. My buddy bought me the new 'Core' film on blu ray from the Shout Factory. We will watch it on Tuesday which is our new movie get together tradition. I have the film on standard DVD and look forward to seeing it again. What can you teach me about these connoisseur labels?


I have The Eight Hundred which is a Shout Factory release. They bring some interesting films to the US.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Steve544 said:


> Hey Ralph...I know nothing about so called connoisseur labels. My buddy bought me the new 'Core' film on blu ray from the Shout Factory. We will watch it on Tuesday which is our new movie get together tradition. I have the film on standard DVD and look forward to seeing it again. What can you teach me about these connoisseur labels?



Greetings,

Hey Steve, Shout Factory generally releases catalog films, sometime bringing new bonus material and special edition packages. I have covered some of their titles. I like The Core and also own the DVD. I may look into the Shout Factory release.  


Regards,


----------



## Steve544

Is the quality of the video and audio superior to the regular releases of the same titles?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Steve544 said:


> Is the quality of the video and audio superior to the regular releases of the same titles?



Greetings,

It depends. Some are generated from new masters and some are being released on Blu-ray for the first time (derived from the latest master). There are a several quality "Boutique" studios like Shout Factory, Kino Lorber and Arrow Video that release catalog films in this way.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

For those that keep track of the gear used in my set up for reviews. I recently added a Seymour A/V retractable screen to my reference review system. The am now running dual screens. I have a fixed frame 16:9 Stewart Studiotek 130 G3 with a horizontal masking system and, wanted to add a scope screen. I am limited in how wide I can go. Watching scope content masked on the Studiotek gave me a 92" diagonal image. I wanted something larger without giving up the current image size for non-scope viewing. A retractable screen that would drop down in front of the Studoitek for scope films seemed like the ticket.

Seymour's reputation for quality screens at a reasonable price had my attention so, I reached out. I was in touch with the staff at Seymour and after some discussion acquired samples of the XD and UF woven AT screen material. I wanted the 100" wide retractable screen which would increase my scope image from "92" diagonal to just under 110". The XD was the material I opted for.

The screen arrived and I integrated it into the system. The difference when watching scope material isn't subtle. I am impressed with the quality of the woven screen material which has excellent uniformity. Brightness and sharpness isn't an issue. I use the JVC NZ7 4K laser front projector and as with the Stewart, the combination simply rocks without visible artifacts etc. My throw distance is at the shorter end. I have two rows of seating, the front row is 10.5 feet and the weave in the material is not visible.

@chriscmore and his team are to be commended. Every question/concern I had was answered promptly/professionally and the product I received met expectations based on the samples received.

I am pleased to add the Seymour to my review system and look forward to viewing more content. 


Regards,


----------



## Steve544

Congratulations on your new screen. When you are a reviewer, the companies will often bend over backward to make sure you have everything just right. I miss those days.
How will your new screen affect the way you write your reviews, which have always been top notch?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Steve544 said:


> Congratulations on your new screen. When you are a review, the companies will often bend over backward to make sure you have everything just right. I miss those days.
> How will your new screen affect the way to write your reviews which have always been top notch?



Greetings,

There won't be any changes to how reviews are done currently. Thanks for checking in @Steve544 


Regards,


----------



## darthray

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> There won't be any changes to how reviews are done currently. Thanks for checking in @Steve544
> 
> 
> Regards,


Hi Ralph,

How do like the picture quality on the JVC NZ7 4K, since I think to get one in the future to replace my current JVC x590r 4K/UHD one?

Darth


----------



## Ralph Potts

darthray said:


> Hi Ralph,
> 
> How do like the picture quality on the JVC NZ7 4K, since I think to get one in the future to replace my current JVC x590r 4K/UHD one?
> 
> Darth



Greetings,

I have been using JVC projectors for years (dating back to 2008's JVC-RS1x). The NX7/RS2000 was a game changer when it came to overall quality and handling of HDR content. The NZ7/RS2100 improves upon it and is my favorite JVC projector to date.

Regards,


----------



## darthray

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have been using JVC projectors for years (dating back to 2008's JVC-RS1x). The NX7/RS2000 was a game changer when it came to overall quality and handling of HDR content. The NZ7/RS2100 improves upon it and is my favorite JVC projector to date.
> 
> Regards,


Yes I know what you mean about the JVC picture, been on my second one where the NZ7 would be my third.

Not to derail this thread, I see a new prequel Predator is coming up called "Prey". Hopefully in the future you get a copy, for another detail review;








Prey (2022) - IMDb


Prey: Directed by Dan Trachtenberg. With Amber Midthunder, Dakota Beavers, Dane DiLiegro, Stormee Kipp. Naru, a skilled warrior of the Comanche Nation, fights to protect her tribe against one of the first highly-evolved Predators to land on Earth.




www.imdb.com





Darth


----------



## Franin

darthray said:


> Yes I know what you mean about the JVC picture, been on my second one where the NZ7 would be my third.
> 
> Not to derail this thread, I see a new prequel Predator is coming up called "Prey". Hopefully in the future you get a copy, for another detail review;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prey (2022) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Prey: Directed by Dan Trachtenberg. With Amber Midthunder, Dakota Beavers, Dane DiLiegro, Stormee Kipp. Naru, a skilled warrior of the Comanche Nation, fights to protect her tribe against one of the first highly-evolved Predators to land on Earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth


Watching that one tonight on Disney + ( Star ) and if it’s good will purchase on 4k


----------



## Perfectionist2

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> For those that keep track of the gear used in my set up for reviews. I recently added a Seymour A/V retractable screen to my reference review system. The am now running dual screens. I have a fixed frame 16:9 Stewart Studiotek 130 G3 with a horizontal masking system and, wanted to add a scope screen. I am limited in how wide I can go. Watching scope content masked on the Studiotek gave me a 92" diagonal image. I wanted something larger without giving up the current image size for non-scope viewing. A retractable screen that would drop down in front of the Studoitek for scope films seemed like the ticket.
> 
> Seymour's reputation for quality screens at a reasonable price had my attention so, I reached out. I was in touch with the staff at Seymour and after some discussion acquired samples of the XD and UF woven AT screen material. I wanted the 100" wide retractable screen which would increase my scope image from "92" diagonal to just under 110". The XD was the material I opted for.
> 
> The screen arrived and I integrated it into the system. The difference when watching scope material isn't subtle. I am impressed with the quality of the woven screen material which has excellent uniformity. Brightness and sharpness isn't an issue. I use the JVC NZ7 4K laser front projector and as with the Stewart, the combination simply rocks without visible artifacts etc. My throw distance is at the shorter end. I have two rows of seating, the front row is 10.5 feet and the weave in the material is not visible.
> 
> @chriscmore and his team are to be commended. Every question/concern I had was answered promptly/professionally and the product I received met expectations based on the samples received.
> 
> I am pleased to add the Seymour to my review system and look forward to viewing more content.
> 
> 
> Regards,


1. I've been considering a similar setup. What is the distance between the 2 screens? 
2. Do you have to refocus the projector when changing screens?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Perfectionist2 said:


> 1. I've been considering a similar setup. What is the distance between the 2 screens?
> 2. Do you have to refocus the projector when changing screens?



Greetings,

1. Approximately 3 inches 
2. My projector has selectable installation modes/lens memories which includes focus. So, I only needed to focus it upon installation. When I select the installation mode for the retractable screen it adjusts the zoom, shift and focus automatically based upon my initial settings.


Regards,


----------



## Dave Vaughn

Ralph Potts said:


> 1. Approximately 3 inches


That's what she said  (sorry, couldn't resist )


----------



## darthray

Franin said:


> Watching that one tonight on Disney + ( Star ) and if it’s good will purchase on 4k


Hi Frank,

Listening to a show today on the radio, mentioning this one and both guys like it. But also found out it was a direct to movie on TV, so I am not sure if it ever going to come on 4K.

Ether way, it will be a long time before I can watch any movie on my system. Since my Marantz AVP no longer show a picture, and would be the third one that had something failing with 3 different model (AV8801[dispay on the front panel]/AV7702 with Atmos [lost of the left front channel]and now this AV7705[no picture]) over a 12 years period. 

While I like the sound the Marantz produce, with the Audyssey xt-32 for calibration. I think it is time for a change regarding the brand QC that I had, been so expensive to replace.

Darth


----------



## Franin

darthray said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> Listening to a show today on the radio, mentioning this one and both guys like it. But also found out it was a direct to movie on TV, so I am not sure if it ever going to come on 4K.
> 
> Ether way, it will be a long time before I can watch any movie on my system. Since my Marantz AVP no longer show a picture, and would be the third one that had something failing with 3 different model (AV8801[dispay on the front panel]/AV7702 with Atmos [lost of the left front channel]and now this AV7705[no picture]) over a 12 years period.
> 
> While I like the sound the Marantz produce, with the Audyssey xt-32 for calibration. I think it is time for a change regarding the brand QC that I had, been so expensive to replace.
> 
> Darth


Thats not good about the Marantz. There a damn good unit. I ended up going down the Anthem route again with the AVM90. Very happy with the outcome atm.


----------



## vandi

@Ralph Potts Love your reviews. Just built out a new theater in my new house and adding a Panny 820. Running an RS2000/JBL Studio 6 for the 7 bed and Studio 2 8IC for the 4 height/Denon x4300H with an Emotiva for the L and R and using the rest to push 7.1.4. Long story short I'm just starting my UHD collection and wondering if you have a top 10 or 20 list you would recommend. 

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Ralph Potts

vandi said:


> @Ralph Potts Love your reviews. Just built out a new theater in my new house and adding a Panny 820. Running an RS2000/JBL Studio 6 for the 7 bed and Studio 2 8IC for the 4 height/Denon x4300H with an Emotiva for the L and R and using the rest to push 7.1.4. Long story short I'm just starting my UHD collection and wondering if you have a top 10 or 20 list you would recommend.
> 
> Thanks!
> Chris


Greetings,

Congrats on the new set up! If you give me an idea of what types of films you're partial to I can recommend some.


Regards,


----------



## vandi

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Congrats on the new set up! If you give me an idea of what types of films you're partial to I can recommend some.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Thank you sir!

Star Wars, big Lebowski, marvel, Shawshank redemption, o brother where art thou, Leon (the professional), pulp fiction, greatest showman,lord of the rings trilogy, fight club, the usual suspects…


----------



## darthray

darthray said:


> Yes I know what you mean about the JVC picture, been on my second one where the NZ7 would be my third.
> 
> Not to derail this thread, I see a new prequel Predator is coming up called "Prey". Hopefully in the future you get a copy, for another detail review;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prey (2022) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Prey: Directed by Dan Trachtenberg. With Amber Midthunder, Dakota Beavers, Dane DiLiegro, Stormee Kipp. Naru, a skilled warrior of the Comanche Nation, fights to protect her tribe against one of the first highly-evolved Predators to land on Earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth





Franin said:


> Watching that one tonight on Disney + ( Star ) and if it’s good will purchase on 4k


Hi Frank,

It's been a while since these post, was it any good since I forgot about this one?

Darth


----------



## Franin

darthray said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while since these post, was it any good since I forgot about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darth








Yes, my son and I enjoyed it.


----------

